# Steven Universe!!



## deerui

Choose your favorite character*s* from SU!! <3​


----------



## Mariah

I've never seen that show.


----------



## deerui

Mariah said:


> I've never seen that show.



im sorry ; v ;;

prob not but if you'd like to, episodes are on the cartoon network site


----------



## Dulcettie

I'm sure most people's favorite character is Garnet. I don't blame them, though. She's rad. 

But I adore Lars. He seems like a complex character that I want to know more about.


----------



## deerui

Dulcettie said:


> I'm sure most people's favorite character is Garnet. I don't blame them, though. She's rad.
> 
> But I adore Lars. He seems like a complex character that I want to know more about.



hah lars x sadie <3 uvu


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing

I dont know why I like Pearl its just natural


----------



## Cadbberry

Best show on Cartoon Network by far


----------



## Lou

I can't pick ;;;;;;;; 
!!
;n;

Pearl was my least favorite until I saw the episode 'Rose's Scabbard'  :'( -the feels- It was such a moving episode :'(

Lars is an ambiguous character; he is a coward, but I feel like he is the one that ressemble us most in the end.
LarsxSadie is so cute ^w^

I love Lion, Steven, The gems (I kind of see them as a unity you see) the Dad, Lars and Sadie, Lapis Azuli :3


----------



## deerui

Lou said:


> I can't pick ;;;;;;;;
> !!
> ;n;
> 
> Pearl was my least favorite until I saw the episode 'Rose's Scabbard'  :'( -the feels- It was such a moving episode :'(
> 
> Lars is an ambiguous character; he is a coward, but I feel like he is the one that ressemble us most in the end.
> LarsxSadie is so cute ^w^
> 
> I love Lion, Steven, The gems (I kind of see them as a unity you see) the Dad, Lars and Sadie, Lapis Azuli :3



you can pick more than one character, as i chose three xD


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I think I clicked garnet but I prefer amethyst


----------



## n64king

I've never seen it but the scene that went around for a while where the robo mom or w/e is on the phone "Yes this is Mom Universe, yes the kids are playing swords, sorry playing _with_ swords, oh no, they are bleeding, they are dead, don't call again" makes me laugh.


----------



## DarkFox7

Garnet and Steven! Both are such enjoyable characters with great attitudes.


----------



## n64king

I voted for Rose Quartz cause idk nobody else.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

Greg Universe da real mvp
He's easily the funniest character in the show. Plus his hair is hilarious


----------



## tumut

My one friend watches it. I'll prob check it out sometime.


----------



## Ghost Soda

Voted Pearl because she's adorable. Of course I've only seen one episode of this so my opinion might change when I watch more.


----------



## tobi!

Pearl is/was cool. The show is kinda getting boring.


----------



## Moddie

Amethyst has been my favourite since I first saw the pilot episode. But since the episode Rose's Scabbard I really like Pearl. Pearl was absolutely adorable in that episode!


----------



## tobi!

n64king said:


> I've never seen it but the scene that went around for a while where the robo mom or w/e is on the phone "Yes this is Mom Universe, yes the kids are playing swords, sorry playing _with_ swords, oh no, they are bleeding, they are dead, don't call again" makes me laugh.



That was my fav part too.


----------



## Spongebob

My favs are Garnet and Greg


----------



## deerui

n64king said:


> I've never seen it but the scene that went around for a while where the robo mom or w/e is on the phone "Yes this is Mom Universe, yes the kids are playing swords, sorry playing _with_ swords, oh no, they are bleeding, they are dead, don't call again" makes me laugh.



hah yes me and my neices play this part all the time



Spoiler: information for you, not really a spoiler but kinda idk 



Garnet ( the one saying that stuff } isn't steven's mom but connie ( steven's gf } is scared to tell her parents that steven's mom died to create steven, his mom ( rose quartz ) became part of steven. And, so steven told garnet to talk to connie's parent's pretending to be his mom.


----------



## tobi!

Dude, I take back saying the show was getting boring. That reveal tho...


----------



## deerui

Norski said:


> Dude, I take back saying the show was getting boring. That reveal tho...



yES I FR CRIED


----------



## pokedude729

What is this Show about? I've never heard of it.


----------



## jobby47

I don't have a favorite person from Steven Universe.


----------



## Beleated_Media

I don't get why Rose is on the list, she is only mentioned, never displayed (unless you count pictures, holograms, and morphing)


----------



## tobi!

Beleated_Media said:


> I don't get why Rose is on the list, she is only mentioned, never displayed (unless you count pictures, holograms, and morphing)



I guess it's the way she is described and how she is mentioned in many episodes. Rose is certainly a character, even if she is dead.


----------



## deerui

Beleated_Media said:


> I don't get why Rose is on the list, she is only mentioned, never displayed (unless you count pictures, holograms, and morphing)



yes, they have described her, been on tapes, etc.
You know her personality, how she looks, she's been on the show, she isn't dead.
she has been on the show; she is steven. rose turned into
steven so that he can live, she's half of him. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



pokedude729 said:


> What is this Show about? I've never heard of it.



In Steven Universe, the world is protected from evil by the Crystal Gems, a group of intergalactic warriors who draw their power from special magical gem stones. The four Gems are Garnet, Amethyst, Pearl and Steven. Steven is a boy who inherited a gemstone from his mother, a Crystal Gem named Rose Quartz. As Steven tries to figure out the secrets of his gem, he spends his days in Beach City doing activities with the other Crystal Gems, whether it's helping them save the universe or just hanging out.



my  sig + avatar is steven universe c:


----------



## Jamborenium

I find it so hard to choose a favorite Gem out of the 3 main ones
They're all so amazing ;w; 
-chooses all 3 plus lion and lapis-

I also really liked Jasper despite the fact she's terrible
and Malachite was pretty awesome looking​


----------



## deerui

i dont really like jasper but i love how malachite looks


awesome avatar +  sig <3


----------



## Jamborenium

deerui said:


> i dont really like jasper but i love how malachite looks
> 
> 
> awesome avatar +  sig <3



thanks


----------



## RainbowNotes

rose all the way 'v'


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

This is such a great show. I loved all the new episodes they aired this week.
As for favorite characters, I like Steven, Connie, Lapis Lazuli, and Garnet.

I really do hope we get an episode(s) that shows us more of the crystal gems past on earth.


----------



## deerui

RainbowNotes said:


> rose all the way 'v'



YEP!! I'm cosplaying her soon ; v ;;


----------



## Jamborenium

Spoiler: Gemsona I made a few days back for gemsona week, She's Emerald since it's my birthstone, so y not?












anywho thought I'd share since this is a Steven universe related topic.​


----------



## Aradai

Nebu said:


> Spoiler: Gemsona I made a few days back for gemsona week, She's Emerald since it's my birthstone, so y not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anywho thought I'd share since this is a Steven universe related topic.​


damn that's awesome! I like it!
=====
I don't have a solid favorite character rip me they are all so great. also, has your birthstone appeared in the show yet?


----------



## RainbowNotes

deerui said:


> YEP!! I'm cosplaying her soon ; v ;;



wow same here! (•̀ᴗ•́)و ̑̑


----------



## toxapex

Lou said:


> I can't pick ;;;;;;;;
> !!
> ;n;
> 
> Pearl was my least favorite until I saw the episode 'Rose's Scabbard'  :'( -the feels- It was such a moving episode :'(
> 
> Lars is an ambiguous character; he is a coward, but I feel like he is the one that ressemble us most in the end.
> LarsxSadie is so cute ^w^
> 
> I love Lion, Steven, *The gems (I kind of see them as a unity you see)* the Dad, Lars and Sadie, Lapis Azuli :3



Alexandrite lol

That reminds me, do fusions count? If so,

Sugilite 
Is
Queen


----------



## Beleated_Media

deerui said:


> yes, they have described her, been on tapes, etc.
> You know her personality, how she looks, she's been on the show, she isn't dead.
> she has been on the show; she is steven. rose turned into
> steven so that he can live, she's half of him.


ok, Steven is a completely different person than Rose. All I am saying is that there really has only been descriptions and images of her, personally I think that in order for someone to be known, they actually have to be seen


----------



## tamagotchi

i voted for all of them

i like connie's dad the most though is that weird


----------



## meenz

My favorite is a tie between Pearl and Lapis. They're both so perfect!


----------



## tobi!

Rebecca recently confirmed that gems are genderless. Steven, however, is half human so he is a boy. 

Also, Garnet and Amethyst were able to fuse even though Garnet herself was a fusion so... fusions can fuse to make a bigger fusion. Can fusions fuse with other fusions?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, anyone notice Garnet's new outfit?


----------



## TinyCentaur

I love Rose, Lapis and Amethyst. ;o; And my favourite fusion is Opal! But omg, Jailbreak ;u; so many feels! 

I noticed her new outfit! It's slightly different, but noticeable. c: I like it!


----------



## tobi!

Okay, they beat Raditz, now when are they going to fight Nappa and Vegeta?﻿


----------



## tamagotchi

jk only sugilite matters :^)


----------



## Dulcettie

Beleated_Media said:


> ok, Steven is a completely different person than Rose. All I am saying is that there really has only been descriptions and images of her, personally I think that in order for someone to be known, they actually have to be seen



Ok, well I think her personality and character has been well established. We've *heard* from others that she loved humans, Earth, and her friends. We know that she wanted to protect them and was willing to fight for them. I don't know what you mean by "there really has only been descriptions and images of her, and for someone to be known, they actually have to be seen". We've *seen* Pearl reactant (_with holograms_) Rose's desire to keep her safe (which I'm counting since just because it wasn't her voice, doesn't mean those weren't her real words), and, most importantly, we've *seen* Rose talk about Earth and humans and how amazing they are. 




Norski said:


> Rebecca recently confirmed that gems are genderless. Steven, however, is half human so he is a boy.
> 
> Also, Garnet and Amethyst were able to fuse even though Garnet herself was a fusion so... fusions can fuse to make a bigger fusion. Can fusions fuse with other fusions?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, anyone notice Garnet's new outfit?



If Garnet, Amethyst, _and_ Pearl were able to fuse, I don't see why Sugilite's fusion is at all surprising. It's just Ruby, Sapphire, and Amethyst.

I tried to see the difference between her two outfits after seeing Rebecca Sugar's tweet (or tumblr post) about it, but all I notice is that her leg stripe is different.


----------



## Aradai

@Dulcettie: Garnet's clothes and skin are a darker shade.








Before and After


----------



## Ruru

Garnet has been my favorite from the very start, but now (after this weeks string of ep's) I think I might be seriously in love with her. I hope to see more about her in the future her and a certain green nerd with a triangle head. 3:


----------



## tobi!

Peridot is actually my favorite. She has a cool voice and design. She doesn't seem that evil too. It seems she's just trying to do her job. 

Too bad she isn't an option.


----------



## toxapex

Norski said:


> Rebecca recently confirmed that gems are genderless. Steven, however, is half human so he is a boy.
> 
> Also, Garnet and Amethyst were able to fuse even though Garnet herself was a fusion so... fusions can fuse to make a bigger fusion. *Can fusions fuse with other fusions?*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, anyone notice Garnet's new outfit?



Opal fused with Stevonnie... Stevonpal...? UNSTOPPALVONNIE

- - - Post Merge - - -



Norski said:


> Peridot is actually my favorite. She has a cool voice and design. She doesn't seem that evil too. It seems she's just trying to do her job.
> 
> Too bad she isn't an option.



And yeah Peridot is awesome, I didn't notice she wasn't an option here. She has a really unique voice that suits her character well.


----------



## Aradai

peridot is my favorite, they are my space dorito


----------



## Jawile

http://magicgirlkyubey.tumblr.com/post/113625881057/yes-i-absolutely-did-lyrics-are-by-miketooch-if

If Peridot rapped during "Stronger Than You"

warning: loud, haha


----------



## tobi!

Jawile said:


> http://magicgirlkyubey.tumblr.com/post/113625881057/yes-i-absolutely-did-lyrics-are-by-miketooch-if
> 
> If Peridot rapped during "Stronger Than You"
> 
> warning: loud, haha



_Really_ loud. Anyway, that's awesome!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Opal fused with Stevonnie... Stevonpal...? UNSTOPPALVONNIE
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> And yeah Peridot is awesome, I didn't notice she wasn't an option here. She has a really unique voice that suits her character well.



It seems so perfect. When they first introduced her, I was all O:

Also, I like her fingers.


----------



## Aradai

peridot's fingers are interesting to look at, they're just hovering there and the next second its a computer.
woah


----------



## toxapex

Aradai said:


> peridot's fingers are interesting to look at, they're just hovering there and the next second its a computer.
> woah



"Hey Peridot, my phone's dead. 


...can I borrow your hand for a sec?"


----------



## f11

Connie is my favorite.


----------



## Jamborenium

Jawile said:


> http://magicgirlkyubey.tumblr.com/post/113625881057/yes-i-absolutely-did-lyrics-are-by-miketooch-if
> 
> If Peridot rapped during "Stronger Than You"
> 
> warning: loud, haha



omfg that is amazing​


----------



## Capella

pearl tbh


----------



## toxapex

Nebu said:


> omfg that is amazing​



I love your avatar/sig

I was so sure there would be a cliffhanger when Malachite was formed

But the only waterfall that happened was the the waterfall of my feels

Lapis


----------



## nard

LION AND CONNIE HHH


----------



## toxapex

Peridot's email: /homeworldhomegirl@peri.com/


----------



## tobi!

tokayseye said:


> I love your avatar/sig
> 
> I was so sure there would be a cliffhanger when Malachite was formed
> 
> But the only waterfall that happened was the the waterfall of my feels
> 
> Lapis



when they formed, i knew there wasn't enough time for an epic battle. if they did go through with a cliff hanger, i'd be kinda confused on how they would defeat malachite.


----------



## Togekiss

Lapis Lazuli
you fled into the bottom of the sea


----------



## toxapex

Norski said:


> when they formed, i knew there wasn't enough time for an epic battle. if they did go through with a cliff hanger, i'd be kinda confused on how they would defeat malachite.



Yeah I meant more of a cliffhanger like "Hahaha I'm a superpowered gem villain, come fight me later at my rad new base" 

But that would be too similar to Ocean Gem so I guess I'm glad they did it the way they did despite the fact that we probably won't be seeing Lapis or Jasper for a long time.


----------



## deerui

ugh i honestly really hate connie ; v ;;


----------



## tobi!

tokayseye said:


> Yeah I meant more of a cliffhanger like "Hahaha I'm a superpowered gem villain, come fight me later at my rad new base"
> 
> But that would be too similar to Ocean Gem so I guess I'm glad they did it the way they did despite the fact that we probably won't be seeing Lapis or Jasper for a long time.



My prediction is that Jasper will have control over Lapis and escape. Then, she'll still be Malachite because she has Lapis under control like I said. However, Steven will get Lapis to take control with a friendship speech.

"LAPIS! I KNOW YOU'RE IN THERE!" etc. 

Cliche prediction, lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



deerui said:


> ugh i honestly really hate connie ; v ;;



She's okay. I like Greg better than her, tho.


----------



## deerui

Norski said:


> She's okay. I like Greg better than her, tho.




Eh, i kinda hate greg too xD

I absolutely love garnet, lion, and rose, 

I wish i knew how to edit polls, i'd
add peridot, jasper, sapphire, and ruby ; v ;;


----------



## tobi!

Add Sour Cream! The coolest character, right??? What a great name...

Also, I hated that episode where Lars and Sadie were stuck on the island and developed that forced relationship. Also, it was TOTALLY Sadie's fault. Lars had the absolute right to be pissed at her. Yes, she saved his life but his life wouldn't be in danger if it wasn't for her.


----------



## Jamborenium

@Deer

why do you hate Greg and Connie? 
I'm kinda curious ​


----------



## deerui

Norski said:


> Add Sour Cream! The coolest character, right??? What a great name...
> 
> Also, I hated that episode where Lars and Sadie were stuck on the island and developed that forced relationship. Also, it was TOTALLY Sadie's fault. Lars had the absolute right to be pissed at her. Yes, she saved his life but his life wouldn't be in danger if it wasn't for her.



i liked that episode >v>


----------



## tobi!

Also, I love PeeDee but I ****ing hate his brother, Ronaldo. Lars is better than Ronaldo... 

Oh, and you also missed Onion. (He ain't a favorite of mine tho)


----------



## toxapex

Get ready baby

It's Kevin time

Why isn't he on this poll


----------



## deerui

Nebu said:


> @Deer
> 
> why do you hate Greg and Connie?
> I'm kinda curious ​



idk.
well, they aren't cute at all
and both of them are annoying ; v ;;

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Get ready baby
> 
> It's Kevin time
> 
> Why isn't he on this poll


i dont even know who kevin is


----------



## Jamborenium

I am laugh


----------



## deerui

wait this is kevin right?
I often forget the names when they're only in one episode .v.


----------



## toxapex

Also I already posted this in another thread but I thought I'd also post it here

Watch this with closed captions, it's hilarious


----------



## tobi!

Nebu said:


> I am laugh



LOL
I can totally imagine Peridot and Jasper doing that.


----------



## toxapex

deerui said:


> wait this is kevin right?
> I often forget the names when they're only in one episode .v.



Yeah that's Kevin

I like him because they managed to use his screentime really effectively. Everything he does communicates in some way how much of a sleazebag he is. 
There is also some speculation that he could be a rejected masculine design for Stevonnie.


----------



## deerui

tokayseye said:


> Also I already posted this in another thread but I thought I'd also post it here
> 
> Watch this with closed captions, it's hilarious



CRYING


----------



## tobi!

Lol, this thread was 3 pages this morning.

Peridot was sent to Earth to repair the warp pads and reactivate Kindergarten. So, will season 3 reflect on activating Kindergarten? Who is Yellow Diamond?

Anyone have any predictions? 

also, pearl has the best faces...


----------



## deerui

I just attempted to draw garnet, the first time ive drawn a gem, its painfully bad oh god

- - - Post Merge - - -



Norski said:


> Lol, this thread was 3 pages this morning.
> 
> Peridot was sent to Earth to repair the warp pads and reactivate Kindergarten. So, will season 3 reflect on activating Kindergarten?
> 
> Anyone have any predictions?
> 
> also, pearl has the best faces...



season 3?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I know its just a small change, but i don't like how garnet looks regenerated


----------



## toxapex

Norski said:


> Lol, this thread was 3 pages this morning.
> 
> Peridot was sent to Earth to repair the warp pads and reactivate Kindergarten. So, will season 3 reflect on activating Kindergarten?
> 
> Anyone have any predictions?
> 
> also, pearl has the best faces...



Well, I have a kinda-baseless theory



Spoiler



I saw on one of the storyboard artist's tumblr that the robot things at kindergarten were based on bacteriophages, which from what I understand replicate genetic material. So due to the similarities between Amethyst and Jasper (the long white hair, the ability to cause fires, the spin-dash attack), I think Amethyst could have been created using Jasper's DNA (or whatever gems have in place of DNA)


----------



## deerui

so considering i had a theory of sapphire only having one eye because ruby has two eyes and each fusion has the amount of eyes that each gem mixed together has

amethyst x garnet = 5 eyes
garnet x amethyst x pearl =7 eyes
lapis x jasper = 4 eyes

ruby x sapphire - 3 eyes



And, i searched for it and sadly, i cant find that anyone else has made this theory i feel alone ha ; v ;;


----------



## toxapex

deerui said:


> so considering i had a theory of sapphire only having one eye because ruby has two eyes and each fusion has the amount of eyes that each gem mixed together has
> 
> amethyst x garnet = 5 eyes
> garnet x amethyst x pearl =7 eyes
> lapis x jasper = 4 eyes
> 
> ruby x sapphire - 3 eyes
> 
> 
> 
> And, i searched for it and sadly, i cant find that anyone else has made this theory i feel alone ha ; v ;;



I saw it on a youtube video's comments... Unless that was you lol

But doesn't Opal only have two eyes anyway?


----------



## tobi!

That's good. It's your own theory and if you're right, WOWZA~

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> I saw it on a youtube video's comments... Unless that was you lol
> 
> But doesn't Opal only have two eyes anyway?



That's true.


----------



## deerui

tokayseye said:


> I saw it on a youtube video's comments... Unless that was you lol
> 
> But doesn't Opal only have two eyes anyway?



aha i don't know, what was the name? xD


----------



## tamagotchi

i want ronaldo and lars to *kISS*


----------



## toxapex

deerui said:


> aha i don't know, what was the name? xD



I think it was the one I just posted actually. That's the only one I remember watching that had Ruby and Sapphire in it.


----------



## deerui

tokayseye said:


> I think it was the one I just posted actually. That's the only one I remember watching that had Ruby and Sapphire in it.



i meant the commenter name :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



flower child said:


> i want ronaldo and lars to *kISS*



 i do not agree


----------



## toxapex

deerui said:


> i meant the commenter name :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> i do not agree



Oh oops

I forget, sorry <_<


----------



## Naiad

flower child said:


> i want ronaldo and lars to *kISS*



yEE
IM UP FOR THAT LETS GOO


----------



## Aradai

the most heartbreaking episode imo is Rose's Scabbard. 
when Pearl cries I cry


----------



## toxapex

Aradai said:


> the most heartbreaking episode imo is Rose's Scabbard.
> when Pearl cries I cry



Pearl's crying caught me completely off-guard 

I wasn't prepared


----------



## deerui

haha i hate pearl, i laughed on that episode


----------



## tobi!

tokayseye said:


> Pearl's crying caught me completely off-guard
> 
> I wasn't prepared



Really? I knew she would cry, tbh. She's very emotional...but still my second favorite character.


----------



## Aradai

Norski said:


> Really? I knew she would cry, tbh. She's very emotional...but still my second favorite character.



yeah, she has very strong feelings for others, but she's a great character too.


----------



## Dasbreenee

Somewhat off topic. Anyone know why when I go to cartoon networks site it only has clips of like 1-3minutes and not full episodes?


----------



## Aradai

Dasbreenee said:


> Somewhat off topic. Anyone know why when I go to cartoon networks site it only has clips of like 1-3minutes and not full episodes?


i use kisscartoon, idk why Cartoon Network does that lol :/


----------



## Dasbreenee

Aradai said:


> i use kisscartoon, idk why Cartoon Network does that lol :/



You have to download from that site though, right?


----------



## Aradai

Dasbreenee said:


> You have to download from that site though, right?



there's a video player on there, if you click the episodes.


----------



## Dasbreenee

Aradai said:


> there's a video player on there, if you click the episodes.



Oh well maybe I'll try checking that out then. ^^
I see tons of people saying they use CN site, but I've never seen a full episode. Only clips.


----------



## Aradai

Dasbreenee said:


> Oh well maybe I'll try checking that out then. ^^
> I see tons of people saying they use CN site, but I've never seen a full episode. Only clips.



me too, and you cat watch them outside of the U.S. D:


----------



## Dasbreenee

Aradai said:


> me too, and you cat watch them outside of the U.S. D:



Awesome that site worked fine on my phone. It had a link to watch from mobile, which is amazing!
Do you think it would work on a game system. Most sites like that I try to use want Adobe downloaded. -.-


----------



## Aradai

Dasbreenee said:


> Awesome that site worked fine on my phone. It had a link to watch from mobile, which is amazing!
> Do you think it would work on a game system. Most sites like that I try to use want Adobe downloaded. -.-



I haven't tried using anything, but I think the mobile link would work on it since it doesnt use Flash.


----------



## Dasbreenee

Aradai said:


> I haven't tried using anything, but I think the mobile link would work on it since it doesnt use Flash.



Ah. It worked perfect. I've been searching for a good site to watch pokemon too, so this worked perfect! Hopefully it doesn't have ads. But thanks so much for the answer!


----------



## Jamborenium

this is so frikken great lol​


----------



## deerui

Nebu said:


> this is so frikken great lol​



wha? ; v ;;

- - - Post Merge - - -

haha oops didn't realize it was a link pfft


----------



## Pietro:)100

I haven't seen the show actually! I was kinda put off by the promotional advert. Steven himself seemed a bit annoying! (I don't mean to offend anyone) and that made me not want to get into the show! Would you recommend watching it?


----------



## deerui

Pietro:)100 said:


> I haven't seen the show actually! I was kinda put off by the promotional advert. Steven himself seemed a bit annoying! (I don't mean to offend anyone) and that made me not want to get into the show! Would you recommend watching it?



yes, absolutely, its an amazing show!
actually, im trying to get my brother into it, he wont watch it because of steven's voice ; v; ;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pietro:)100 said:


> I haven't seen the show actually! I was kinda put off by the promotional advert. Steven himself seemed a bit annoying! (I don't mean to offend anyone) and that made me not want to get into the show! Would you recommend watching it?



though, i recommend not reading the prev comments, as they have major spoilers, ; v ;;


----------



## hanashi

garnet and lapis lazuli!!!!!!!!!!!!! i love garnet tho.. and ruby n sapphire


----------



## Pietro:)100

Okay! Thanks! Im like your brother- it's Stevens voice! But I will definitely try it


----------



## bigger34

I don't really watch it anymore, but I liked Rose and Pearl the most.


----------



## Radda

Wheres Onion and his daddy ;n;


----------



## samsquared

I voted for everyone. I'm glad you understand my outlook on Steven Universe now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Radda said:


> Wheres Onion and his daddy ;n;



YES YEAH THIS and Frybo and "keep beach city weird!" and of course, Jenny and Kiki Pizza and all of their friends and those guys
tho bill dewey is kinda lame


----------



## toxapex

LanceTheTurtle said:


> I voted for everyone. I'm glad you understand my outlook on Steven Universe now.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> YES YEAH THIS and Frybo and "keep beach city weird!" and of course, Jenny and Kiki Pizza and all of their friends and those guys
> *tho bill dewey is kinda lame*



Aw, that's too bad. Some Deweys are pretty coo.


----------



## Radda

Well if you disnt know this is a official blog for that dude
http://keepbeachcityweird.tumblr.com
Im pretty sure you all do but ey


----------



## tobi!

Radda said:


> Well if you disnt know this is a official blog for that dude
> http://keepbeachcityweird.tumblr.com
> Im pretty sure you all do but ey


I didn't know, lol. I don't use tumblr at all but I'm willing to make one for this guy.


----------



## toxapex

Norski said:


> I didn't know, lol. I don't use tumblr at all but I'm willing to make one for this guy.



If you're interested, some of the people who work on the show are also on tumblr.


----------



## tobi!

I saw "crewniverse". I think that's them...

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://stevencrewniverse.tumblr.com/


----------



## toxapex

Norski said:


> I saw "crewniverse". I think that's them...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> http://stevencrewniverse.tumblr.com/



That looks legit, yeah. Also this is one of the storyboard artists: http://joethejohnston.tumblr.com


----------



## Bleeborg

I love how the show just gets so real as it goes on. My favs though are Steven and Greg.


----------



## infinikitten

Ahhhh... this is one of those shows I keep meaning to get into, but I'm afraid it won't live up to the hype so I never end up watching it.


----------



## tobi!

There are some bad episodes... 

But the main storyline episodes are really good.


----------



## tamagotchi

Norski said:


> There are some bad episodes...
> 
> But the main storyline episodes are really good.



Which ones do you think are bad? 

I think I liked the episode with Steven and the Centipeetle the most. Not sure why.


----------



## tobi!

I didn't like:

-the one where Lars, Sadie, and Steven are stuck on the island. (Island Adventure)
-future vision (in general, I guess. Not just the episode)
-Lion 2: The Movie
-Keep Beach City Weird (Basically anything with Ronaldo in it)
-Garnet's Universe 
-Horror Club (Again, Ronaldo)

My favorites would be:

-Tiger Millionaire
-Steven the Sword Fighter
-Frybo
-Beach Party
-Warp Tour
-Marble Madness
-The Return/Jailbreak

- - - Post Merge - - -

*spoiler*



Spoiler:  spoilers



Season 2

Episode 1-"Full Disclosure" Steven tries to avoid Connie so he doesn't have to tell her about his most harrowing adventure.
[Um, why hide it? She already knows about a ton of stuff.]

Episode 2-"Open Book" Steven and Connie go into Rose's Room to recreate a book series ending.
[Sounds like a cool episode. I already saw the preview for this one on Cartoon Network.]

Episode 3-"Joy Ride"
[Not sure. Maybe a Steven/Father gig or perhaps hanging with the cool kids again.]

Episode 4-"Shirt Club" Steven and Buck Dewey make T-shirts together.
[The return of Buck Dewey. I like how the background/supporting characters get a bit of the spotlight]

Episode 5-"Say Uncle" A long lost relative of Steven's comes to town to aid him in unlocking the power of his mother's gem.
[Wowza. Can't wait to see this one.]


----------



## g u m m i

My fav. characters...oh, gosh..
my first favorite was Pearl, she just reminds me of something familiar and delicate.
I love Lapis, too, she's really pretty and I feel like whenever her and Steven are together, it just clicks.
LION IS KING THE END
Amethyst is also cool, and I have to admit I like Sapphire, too, though she has a small part in SU.
And Paradot.


----------



## Aradai

I honestly hate Ronaldo. 
And yeah, I can't wait for most of the season 2 episodes, their plots seem interesting.


----------



## toxapex

I actually don't hate any of the characters, I think that's why I like this show so much. Even the minor characters can be appealing (or at least not just generic screaming citizens during a monster attack)


----------



## tobi!

Yeah, there's an actual community of people who are just... normal.


----------



## toxapex

Norski said:


> Yeah, there's an actual community of people who are just... normal.



...Except for Ronaldo, but that's his thing.


----------



## samsquared

tokayseye said:


> Aw, that's too bad. Some Deweys are pretty coo.



no one's ever showed me that much affection
but its okay
that's what made me who i am


----------



## Jamborenium

more great fan-art that made me lol
http://blinkpen.tumblr.com/post/113747511857/realhousewivesofnightvale-raccoongoon-kaijucat
​


----------



## deerui

Norski said:


> I didn't like:
> 
> -the one where Lars, Sadie, and Steven are stuck on the island. (Island Adventure)
> -future vision (in general, I guess. Not just the episode)
> -Lion 2: The Movie
> -Keep Beach City Weird (Basically anything with Ronaldo in it)
> -Garnet's Universe
> -Horror Club (Again, Ronaldo)
> 
> My favorites would be:
> 
> -Tiger Millionaire
> -Steven the Sword Fighter
> -Frybo
> -Beach Party
> -Warp Tour
> -Marble Madness
> -The Return/Jailbreak
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> *spoiler*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> Season 2
> 
> Episode 1-"Full Disclosure" Steven tries to avoid Connie so he doesn't have to tell her about his most harrowing adventure.
> [Um, why hide it? She already knows about a ton of stuff.]
> 
> Episode 2-"Open Book" Steven and Connie go into Rose's Room to recreate a book series ending.
> [Sounds like a cool episode. I already saw the preview for this one on Cartoon Network.]
> 
> Episode 3-"Joy Ride"
> [Not sure. Maybe a Steven/Father gig or perhaps hanging with the cool kids again.]
> 
> Episode 4-"Shirt Club" Steven and Buck Dewey make T-shirts together.
> [The return of Buck Dewey. I like how the background/supporting characters get a bit of the spotlight]
> 
> Episode 5-"Say Uncle" A long lost relative of Steven's comes to town to aid him in unlocking the power of his mother's gem.
> [Wowza. Can't wait to see this one.]



your least favorites are some of my favorites
the only ones i hate are the ones with ronaldo, he's ew


----------



## deerui

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I think I clicked garnet but I prefer amethyst



i used to love garnet but i think shes gross now


----------



## toxapex

deerui said:


> i used to love garnet but i think shes gross now



Why do you think Garnet's gross? I like her redesign. I think the purplish hue is a cool way of showing that she's a Ruby and Sapphire fusion.


----------



## toxapex

Also this


----------



## deerui

tokayseye said:


> Why do you think Garnet's gross? I like her redesign. I think the purplish hue is a cool way of showing that she's a Ruby and Sapphire fusion.



nO I MEANT AMETHYST!! Not garnet, i love her


----------



## boujee

Garnet
But  sugilite is Bae also


----------



## Sugilite

Sugilite and Garnet 
If Jasper files back like Vegta and wants to redeem then thumbs up


----------



## deerui

Sugilite said:


> Sugilite and Garnet
> If Jasper files back like Vegta and wants to redeem then thumbs up



your username omg


----------



## toxapex

Sugilite said:


> Sugilite and Garnet
> If Jasper files back like Vegta and wants to redeem then thumbs up



SUGILITE IS QUEEN


----------



## SuperaDorian

Garnet and Lion are my poll choices and my top choices in the show overall. I loved Opal too. Want to see more of her.

Where is my Onion representation though. Clearly the most important character.


----------



## deerui

SuperaDorian said:


> Garnet and Lion are my poll choices and my top choices in the show overall. I loved Opal too. Want to see more of her.
> 
> Where is my Onion representation though. Clearly the most important character.



i already asked for him and a bunch of others to be added, the mods havent done it tho


----------



## SuperaDorian

deerui said:


> i already asked for him and a bunch of others to be added, the mods havent done it tho



No worries man. Sorry if that sounded like I was actually upset. I hope they add more characters soon though. Thanks for the information!


----------



## deerui

new episode airs today! c:


----------



## toxapex

deerui said:


> new episode airs today! c:



I missed it rip, hopefully it's online soon


----------



## tobi!

I record it but I checked the DVR and there's nothing.


----------



## toxapex

Spoiler: Mala Kite


----------



## deerui

my parents are in the living room and im too lazy to walk to my room so i cant watch it until tonight
it doesn't sound very good anyways, as connie annoys me


----------



## tobi!

seems like a filler episode, tbh.


----------



## deerui

though i did like connie in "full disclosure"


----------



## Beleated_Media

I take back everything bad I said about Steven Universe in my life. "Jailbreak" was amazing.


----------



## toxapex

Beleated_Media said:


> I take back everything bad I said about Steven Universe in my life. "Jailbreak" was amazing.



You're damn right it is.


----------



## Capella

deerui said:


> my parents are in the living room and im too lazy to walk to my room so i cant watch it until tonight
> it doesn't sound very good anyways, as connie annoys me


omg how is connie annoying :^(


----------



## sylveons

i ended up voting for everybody... there is literally no characters in this series that i hate! except onion. he... concerns me.


----------



## deerui

oKAY THIS NEW EPISODE IS GOOD CRYING


----------



## Javocado

I love this show a ton!
I'm way behind though because I haven't been watching too much tv haha.
I'm talking like Steven just learning to bubble things.
But here is my new favorite thing:





Also this show makes me a bit emotional.
I find myself tearing up when it comes to some episodes.
The fact that the show is p cute doesn't help either lol.


----------



## toxapex

deerui said:


> oKAY THIS NEW EPISODE IS GOOD CRYING



"I know you like her, and you want her to like you"
"You have to tell her!"

That was such a fake-out my god


----------



## tobi!

have you guys seen the pilot episode?

it's way different.


----------



## toxapex

Javocado said:


> I love this show a ton!
> I'm way behind though because I haven't been watching too much tv haha.
> I'm talking like Steven just learning to bubble things.
> But here is my new favorite thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also this show makes me a bit emotional.
> I find myself tearing up when it comes to some episodes.
> The fact that the show is p cute doesn't help either lol.



When I started watching I didn't know what I was getting into. I thought it was just a kids show and it was suggested to me, so I decided "why not watch just for fun?" And it started off pretty cheesy and silly, but then at a certain point you start to care about the characters and then nothing is the same

- - - Post Merge - - -



Norski said:


> have you guys seen the pilot episode?
> 
> it's way different.



Yeah, I saw part of that. I found two videos of parts of it on youtube, but I can't find the ending. I got cut off in the middle of them fighting the skull.

It's good though! The animation/art style reminds me of some older Nickelodeon shows.


----------



## deerui

Nah, they also have the pilot in the new style too! c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> I love this show a ton!
> I'm way behind though because I haven't been watching too much tv haha.
> I'm talking like Steven just learning to bubble things.
> But here is my new favorite thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also this show makes me a bit emotional.
> I find myself tearing up when it comes to some episodes.
> The fact that the show is p cute doesn't help either lol.


pfft my brother just said "why are all these episodes so sad??"


----------



## toxapex

deerui said:


> Nah, they also have the pilot in the new style too! c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> pfft my brother just said "why the f*** are all these episodes so sad??"



Do you mean Gem Glow? That's the first episode of the series that aired, but they also released an unused pilot online that has a different storyline from the final version. For instance, Steven actually strongly dislikes Lars in the unused pilot, as opposed to his usual blissful ignorance of Lars' distaste for him.


----------



## deerui

tokayseye said:


> Do you mean Gem Glow? That's the first episode of the series that aired, but they also released an unused pilot online that has a different storyline from the final version. For instance, Steven actually strongly dislikes Lars in the unused pilot, as opposed to his usual blissful ignorance of Lars' distaste for him.



it the exact same as this, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IF1_j2WQdxg


----------



## tobi!

i hate to be that type of person but i kinda like the old design somewhat better.
although, the current version has beautiful art.


----------



## toxapex

Norski said:


> i hate to be that type of person but i kinda like the old design somewhat better.
> although, the current version has beautiful art.



Yeah, theyre both good. I think the old one is good, but familiarity makes me want to say I like the new style better. I'm sure it would be the other way around if the opposite styles were used in the pilot and the rest of the show.


----------



## deerui

im sorry but i hate the old one, so very much. I hate all the characters fr


----------



## deerui

i missed the newest episode


----------



## toxapex

deerui said:


> i missed the newest episode



The episode that aired on Thursday? Or is there a newer one?


----------



## TinyCentaur

I think Open Book was a adorable episode o: I honestly thought Steven was going to confess to Connie, but unfortunately not :C It was still cute tho hehe

also whispers I was going around on youtube and found this. anyone who likes chip tune stuff better listen to how amazing this is. (and sorry if someone else had already posted it in an earlier post)


----------



## toxapex

MayorLou said:


> I think Open Book was a adorable episode o: *I honestly thought Steven was going to confess to Connie*, but unfortunately not :C It was still cute tho hehe
> 
> also whispers I was going around on youtube and found this. anyone who likes chip tune stuff better listen to how amazing this is. (and sorry if someone else had already posted it in an earlier post)



I know, right?? I'd be surprised if that wasn't an intentional misdirection, lol

_They know what people want and they are toying with us_


----------



## toxapex




----------



## samsquared

Garnet is life. Just saw Jailbreak, and
<3
yes


----------



## toxapex

LanceTheTurtle said:


> Garnet is life. Just saw Jailbreak, and
> <3
> yes



_*Yes*_


----------



## TinyCentaur

tokayseye said:


>




I really like the French and Bulgarian versions of the main theme o: They just sound super pretty <3

Also who here has a Gemsona? c:


----------



## SeccomMasada

too be honest I like every single character but Garnet is just so... Garnet! she's wonderful in her own way

on a side note what the fandom is doing on the internet at the moment is a little bit ludicrous.


----------



## deerui

SeccomMasada said:


> on a side note what the fandom is doing on the internet at the moment is a little bit ludicrous.



wait, what? how?


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

I CAN'T CHOOSE...

I don't really have a "favorite".  I like little bits of everything in each character. c:

But honestly Lapis is awesome.


----------



## toxapex

deerui said:


> wait, what? how?









_Gemtlemen._


----------



## deerui

MayorLou said:


> I really like the French and Bulgarian versions of the main theme o: They just sound super pretty <3
> 
> Also who here has a Gemsona? c:



gemsona!!

here

bust here

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> _Gemtlemen._



,_,


----------



## f11

tokayseye said:


>


Nice. I enjoyed the French, Hindi, and Japanese ones.


----------



## boujee

Could this have been a hint to Garnet being a fusion?





Blue to red(pink)


----------



## toxapex

Gamzee said:


> Could this have been a hint to Garnet being a fusion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue to red(pink)



Oh my god


----------



## deerui

Gamzee said:


> Could this have been a hint to Garnet being a fusion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue to red(pink)



nah


----------



## oreo

LanceTheTurtle said:


> Garnet is life. Just saw Jailbreak, and
> <3
> yes





tokayseye said:


> _*Yes*_


damn str8


----------



## deerui

ON FUSION CUISINE WHEN THE GEMS BROKE APART, THIS WAS THEIR SILHOUETTE OMG
PEARL, AMETHYST, THEN TWO OTHERS??? YE SAPPHIRE AND RUBY xD


----------



## oswaldies

I just started so idk ;w;


----------



## tobi!

deerui said:


> ON FUSION CUISINE WHEN THE GEMS BROKE APART, THIS WAS THEIR SILHOUETTE OMG
> PEARL, AMETHYST, THEN TWO OTHERS??? YE SAPPHIRE AND RUBY xD


Lol, why is Amethyst's gem green?


----------



## oswaldies

Norski said:


> Lol, why is Amethyst's gem green?



Its blue I think in that pic


----------



## toxapex

Norski said:


> Lol, why is Amethyst's gem green?



idk from an in-universe point of view, but aesthetically they probably didn't want it to be purple because it may have been harder to see the gem's outline with the pinkish glow surrounding the crystal gems at the time.


----------



## TinyCentaur

deerui said:


> gemsona!!
> 
> here
> 
> bust here



awww your gemsona is super cute oh my gosh ;u;

this is my one, Moonstone.


----------



## Aradai

I love Rebecca Sugar's voice.


----------



## deerui

new episode tomorrow, guys!



xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxl
I really dont want to see this one  v


"Say Uncle"[2] 	

	April 2, 2015 	

In a crossover with Uncle Grandpa,a long lost relative of Steven's comes to town to aid him in unlocking the power of his mother's gem.



I hate UG so much


----------



## tobi!

They're probably be forced to. CN sees Uncle Grandpa views are crashing so they're trying to revive it.


----------



## deerui

Yeah, because it's a horrible show 

i for real only know two people who watch it

they're four and two


----------



## lazuli

idk if yall know but you can watch su for free at: watchcartoononline
right sidebar near the bottom of the page has a list of all the episodes up to ep 51. i use the bottom of the two video boxes bc it loads better for me.

i think i like lapis or pearl out of all of the characters. garnet too of course. bluhh i just dont know theyre all really nice

also as for gemsonas, i have 3 (2 of which im still designing)
zircon, moss agate, and chalcedony. chalcedony is literally a dorito man

im SOOSOOSOOOO behind on su even tho i know whats happened recently with jailbreak and whatnot. im like in the early episode 10s. rip me


----------



## tobi!

Don't read the thread ct..... SPOILERS 

Also, peridot is Dorito woman so


----------



## toxapex

deerui said:


> new episode tomorrow, guys!
> 
> 
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxl
> I really dont want to see this one  v
> 
> 
> "Say Uncle"[2]
> 
> April 2, 2015
> 
> In a crossover with Uncle Grandpa,a long lost relative of Steven's comes to town to aid him in unlocking the power of his mother's gem.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate UG so much



April 2nd is my birthday

this

I'm upset


----------



## tobi!

Watch it be like the best episode ever, lol...

In reality, I feel sorry for Rebecca Sugar cause I honestly don't think this was her idea. Hopefully Uncle Grandpa stays out of Clarence.


----------



## xxxmadison

hhh if i could vote again i'd put lapis
lapis & pearl <3


----------



## deerui

oh, wow, you like Clarence? I feel it's just the same amount of bad as UG


----------



## tobi!

I thought so too...until I took the time to watch it. It's fantastic. I took time to watch two episodes of UG until I just said "no more".


----------



## deerui

I've watched at least five episodes of Clarence due to nieces nephews and i hate it :/


----------



## tobi!

to each their own.


----------



## kikiiii

this was pretty difficult, but i really do love lapis!


----------



## tobi!

Fav Garnet moment.


----------



## deerui

Norski said:


> Fav Garnet moment.



no i cant watch that
the only episodes i havent seen ocean gem/mirror gem


----------



## kikiiii

i love garnet _h e l p_


----------



## lazuli

Norski said:


> Don't read the thread ct..... SPOILERS
> 
> Also, peridot is Dorito woman so



tooo late

and i changed chalcedony and moss agate to orange calcite and aquamarine respectively. i just could not figure out clothing for aquamarine
orange calcite is still dorito man so


Spoiler:  








dorito mans gem is upside down 3:
(orange calcite's gem is on his forehead, zircon's is on his chest, and aquamarine's is on the back of his neck)

i have thought of fusions but not designs for them yet:
orange calcite + zircon = cinnabar/cinnabarite
orange calcite + aquamarine = scolecite
zircon + aquamarine = chrysoplase
orange calcite + zircon + aquamarine = kunzite

I JUST WANNA TALK ABOUT MY GEMSONAS PLS



slowly catchin up.... rip me


----------



## tobi!

liar you just want to talk about doritos


----------



## lazuli

Norski said:


> liar you just want to talk about doritos



you got me... 8'(

dorito man is chill man
dorito lady is uptight lady


----------



## tobi!

I'd ship it


----------



## lazuli

Norski said:


> I'd ship it



otp of 2015
peridotXorange calcite

wat about u
do u hav any gemsonas
you better hav one


----------



## tobi!

Spoiler:  don't steal






They're just rocks, rite?


----------



## lazuli

Norski said:


> Spoiler:  don't steal
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 87996
> 
> 
> They're just rocks, rite?



i will end you
wheres his gem at
make a topaz


----------



## eggs

garnet, rose quartz, and lion!! garnet is just amazing. she's made of love, after all~ rose quartz is so kind and vibrant, i feel as if she could be everybody's mom and she wouldn't even mind. lion? they're pink!! <3


----------



## Goop

It's a tie between Garnet and Amythest for my favorites.
Definitely one of my favorite shows - I'm glad others take an interest. ;v;​


----------



## Aradai

Spoiler: big img










joy ride was a fun little episode


----------



## deerui

what was joy ride about? it wont tell me on wiki


----------



## toxapex

deerui said:


> what was joy ride about? it wont tell me on wiki



All you need to know is that Sour Cream and Onion are in fact kind of related(!!!!) and that is all that is important about this episode


----------



## tobi!

computertrash said:


> i will end you
> wheres his gem at
> make a topaz



his gem is in his heart <3
and biceps.

he's a fusion, you see, with the powers of mike tyson and an easter island statue

ican'tdraw


----------



## deerui

tokayseye said:


> All you need to know is that Sour Cream and Onion are in fact kind of related(!!!!) and that is all that is important about this episode



haha yeah, i watched it. And, i thought we all aready knew that ; v ;;
same hair style and only people in the show with food names


----------



## toxapex

deerui said:


> haha yeah, i watched it. And, i thought we all aready knew that ; v ;;
> same hair style and only people in the show with food names



I know, it was pretty obvious but this episode actually confirmed it

And I liked the episode because any episode with character development for the cool kids is a good episode


----------



## tobi!

sour cream for life


----------



## toxapex

Norski said:


> sour cream for life



"I'm invincible!" ~EARTH FOREVER!~


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

Ahh I just got into this show about two weeks back! I've caught myself up to the current episode and so far, Garnet and Lapis are my favorites. ^_^


----------



## deerui

my favorite is Jenny and nanafua

nanafua is def the cool kid B}

- - - Post Merge - - -

da bae nanafua


----------



## graciegrace

lol da bae :> also why isn't the dorito here

- - - Post Merge - - -



Norski said:


> his gem is in his heart <3
> and biceps.
> 
> he's a fusion, you see, with the powers of mike tyson and an easter island statue
> 
> ican'tdraw



i love you

- - - Post Merge - - -



deerui said:


> my favorite is Jenny and nanafua
> 
> nanafua is def the cool kid B}
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> da bae nanafua



 everyone on here is pure trash i swear 

including me

garbage buddies 

- - - Post Merge - - -

garbage buddies more like
bubble buddies


----------



## deerui

yES BUBBLE BUDDIES


----------



## graciegrace

#STONNIE


----------



## deerui

I'm happy, this thread doesn't have any negative comments about SU, _I think_



Anyways, I LOVE THIS




​


----------



## boujee

So, does anyone here think Lars is trans?
Literally everyone on tumblr believes he's trans because of the one moment in the episode Cool kids, when he took his shirt off and you just see his ribs(I thought he was just really skinny), but headcons is that where surgery was done. Eh.

Also other exotic stuff like, Sadie is trans.
Some person headcon is that steven and connie is trans. I just-


----------



## tobi!

That's stupid.


----------



## Sugilite

I really don't get why everyone places the gems in a polymer relationship. It just don't make sense that their whole "society" is based off this. If sapphire and ruby can having a romantic relationship, then that just debunks it. 
Especially with headcons of a polymer relationship of Rose, Pearl. Amethyst, and garnet.  It's just stupid. I can see crushes but not one whole four way. Poor rose got drag into it. The show is great, the fandom deserves to sit on the corner and wait for the trashman to pick them up.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gamzee said:


> So, does anyone here think Lars is trans?
> Literally everyone on tumblr believes he's trans because of the one moment in the episode Cool kids, when he took his shirt off and you just see his ribs(I thought he was just really skinny), but headcons is that where surgery was done. Eh.
> 
> Also other exotic stuff like, Sadie is trans.
> Some person headcon is that steven and connie is trans. I just-



I can't.  They also said that's where his low self esteem comes from. You know, I just thought he was just some guy who got bullied a lot and really came to hate himself. That's why he got this big ego. Comes to find that he's acting this way because he's trans? 
I could see it but I need more evidence. Just because he took his shirt off doesn't mean he's trans.


----------



## tobi!

Gems don't have genders.


----------



## boujee

Norski said:


> Gems don't have genders.




And that's why there's headcons of poly relationships.


----------



## Sugilite

That's why I'm confuse because people on tumblr ship them so hard 
At some point steven was in it and I'm like they have no parts so how 
I always seen it like a disfunctional family with different personalities trying to get over the grieving of a lost one


----------



## tobi!

What does poly mean?


----------



## boujee

Norski said:


> What does poly mean?




Multiple. A poly relationship is:
The practice, state or ability of having more than one sexual loving relationship at the same time, with the full knowledge and consent of all partners involve.


----------



## deerui

multiple GF's/BF's at once, i think


----------



## toxapex

Gamzee said:


> So, does anyone here think Lars is trans?
> Literally everyone on tumblr believes he's trans because of the one moment in the episode Cool kids, when he took his shirt off and you just see his ribs(I thought he was just really skinny), but headcons is that where surgery was done. Eh.
> 
> Also other exotic stuff like, Sadie is trans.
> Some person headcon is that steven and connie is trans. I just-



I saw this, and I could see it, yeah. I saw a post that had some instances from "Horror Club" that could be evidence supporting it.


----------



## tobi!

I'll wait for Rebecca Sugar to tell me herself. I think people are blowing things out of proportion.


----------



## Azza

Not to be rude or anything, but what actually is this? (Game, tv show, movie etc...)


----------



## tobi!

It's a TV show. It's on Cartoon Network.


----------



## Azza

Ah okay thanks!


----------



## boujee

Norski said:


> I'll wait for Rebecca Sugar to tell me herself. I think people are blowing things out of proportion.


Haha yeah. I was talking to this one guy who just believes it's headcons because the "evidence" is right there. Once again, the show is amazing. The fandom is eh.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

I've only seen clips from the show, and Garnet is my favorite


----------



## Noah2000

I personally like Pearl a lot


----------



## lazuli

the great thing about the whole lars/sadie/sapphire ruby thing is that ppl can headcanon him and other people/gems as whatever they want!! but when they shove and force and try to convince people that its canon, thats too much

oh man speaking of gems
im having a hard time designing my fusions


----------



## tobi!

add extra eyes
some extra arms
and like an extra leg 

 10/10 fusion


----------



## f11

I find it kinda annoying that fusions on tumblr always have like extra arms and eyes. I just suggest trying something different.


----------



## boujee

Crys said:


> I find it kinda annoying that fusions on tumblr always have like extra arms and eyes. I just suggest trying something different.




Depends on how in sync the two gems are. If there's clashes, the fusions will appear mutated(opal, Sugilithe, Malachite, etc).
Or appear more stable(Garnet). Just depends, extras Limbs are in.


----------



## toxapex

computertrash said:


> the great thing about the whole lars/sadie/sapphire ruby thing is that ppl can headcanon him and other people/gems as whatever they want!! but when they shove and force and try to convince people that its canon, thats too much
> 
> oh man speaking of gems
> im having a hard time designing my fusions



This. I don't have a problem with how other people view the show. I only have a problem with people that have a problem with how other people view the show.


----------



## tobi!

The crewniverse says the episode IS cannon but takes place BEFORE the Steven Bomb episodes. 






Also, I expected them to at least change Uncle Grandpa's design to fit the style of SU...


----------



## deerui

Crys said:


> I find it kinda annoying that fusions on tumblr always have like extra arms and eyes. I just suggest trying something different.



why? that's how they are on the show, i think they should stay that way  :/


----------



## boujee

It think it would make sense that UG appeared in steven universe.
Base on his show(besides the awkward random stuff), he helps kids in his own way. So he was probably helping steven use his gem, WHICH WOULD MAKE SENSE in the episode return(IM A GEM TOO).

Yes no maybe


----------



## tobi!

If the talking pizza shows up, I'm done.


----------



## kikiiii

Norski said:


> If the talking pizza shows up, I'm done.



this


----------



## boujee

Maybe he'll get eaten by amethyst


----------



## deerui

Gamzee said:


> It think it would make sense that UG appeared in steven universe.
> Base on his show(besides the awkward random stuff), he helps kids in his own way. So he was probably helping steven use his gem, WHICH WOULD MAKE SENSE in the episode return(IM A GEM TOO).
> 
> Yes no maybe



this is already released on wiki


----------



## boujee

It was?
I don't read wikis but thanks for the rebut


----------



## deerui

"Say Uncle"[2] 	
TBA
	April 2, 2015 	
TBA

TBA
In a crossover with Uncle Grandpa,[51] a long lost relative of Steven's comes to town to aid him in unlocking the power of his mother's gem.


----------



## boujee

Thanks(?)


----------



## deerui

lel i was just showing you the full thing


----------



## boujee

( ≖.≖)


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

I love this show.  It makes me very happy.


----------



## Homura

Watchingthetreetops said:


> I love this show.  It makes me very happy.



me too! i recently started to watch it and i instantly fell in love.

i can't wait to see the UG/SU collab!!


----------



## Mini Mario

deerui said:


> "Say Uncle"[2]
> TBA
> April 2, 2015
> TBA
> 
> TBA
> In a crossover with Uncle Grandpa,[51] a long lost relative of Steven's comes to town to aid him in unlocking the power of his mother's gem.



Nononononononono!
A good show and a bad show CANNOT MIX!!!!


----------



## toxapex

Mini Mario said:


> Nononononononono!
> A good show and a bad show CANNOT MIX!!!!



Hey man, Steven Universe is pretty good. I mean it has its flaws, but I wouldn't go so far as to call it *bad*.



Yes that's a joke


----------



## deerui

Mini Mario said:


> Nononononononono!
> A good show and a bad show CANNOT MIX!!!!



I know :c


----------



## nard

ok ngl

at first i thought "jfc no STOP THIS CN!!!"

but after seeing the little trailers they have on the commercials, i think itll work out pretty good


----------



## tobi!

Spoiler:  released footage












im super rdy...


----------



## deerui

Norski said:


> Spoiler:  released footage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im super rdy...


ew, i dont want to watch it ; v ;;

oh god its at 6:30
I still have an hour and a half to cry xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh wait, i still have 4 days---

- - - Post Merge - - -

I ALREADY HATE IT


----------



## oswaldies

Uncle Grandpa is a horrible show.​


----------



## tobi!

It was Rebecca Sugar's idea. I also believe that the SU storyboard wrote the episode by themselves. Anyway, it's an episode you can skip. 

Also, like stated before, this takes place before Steven Bomb meaning old Garnet will be in it (maybe). This episode is just going to be a filler.


----------



## Mini Mario

deerui said:


> ew, i dont want to watch it ; v ;;
> 
> oh god its at 6:30
> I still have an hour and a half to cry xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> oh wait, i still have 4 days---
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I ALREADY HATE IT



I went into a 2 second coma when I figured out this is considered canonical


----------



## tobi!

It's confirmed it's cannon.


----------



## Officer Berri

I'm not all that big on the Uncle Grandpa crossover myself, but I have some faith in the folks behind the show that it will not be as horrible as Uncle Grandpa on it's own. I hate that the kids at the Preschool I work at talk about it sometimes.

Steven Universe is an amazing show. It's one of the best cartoons every made in my opinion. So it's going to take a lot to drag the series down for me. One episode with a bad crossover won't be enough to tarnish it in my eyes!


----------



## lazuli

i decided that i didnt hate myself enough this weekend so i watched ep 16-52 (and used like 2gb of data)
i only cried like 4 times ok
but at least im caught up
peridots voice is a lot whinier than i expected it to be and i cant stop singing stronger than you iits so chill and cool i luv it
my little brother is getting interested in it so im going to see if i can download all the episodes at school at 1080p holla
theyre all going to be .mp4s so i'll hav to either convert them to .avi so we can put them on a usb to plug into the tv or going to have to move them to my brothers laptop so he can hook it up to the tv via hdmi cable
(yes it HAS to be 1080p or else itll look like crap and i dont like that)
the joys of not having cable/satellite tv hoo-hah


----------



## tobi!

Peridot's voice fits her I think.


----------



## deerui

I Have cable and i still download them and hook them to the tv with our HDMI cord


----------



## samsquared

Like can we talk about how Peridot has never even heard of the Crystal Gems tho


----------



## deerui

LanceTheTurtle said:


> Like can we talk about how Peridot has never even heard of the Crystal Gems tho



lol, this yes


----------



## toxapex

I wonder if they would take Peridot's hands away if she was caught surfing the homeworld-wide web in class.

#thehardquestions


----------



## samsquared

tokayseye said:


> I wonder if they would take Peridot's hands away if she was caught surfing the homeworld-wide web in class.
> 
> #thehardquestions



lol
but yeah, like, I wonder if the Homeworld is just full of propagandists that tried to erase the loss of Earth from the Gem public conscience or, even worse, if they just didn't care that much about the Earth in the first place...


----------



## tobi!

I think Peridot is rather young.


----------



## lazuli

in addition to watchcartoononline, su is also on kisscartoon.me in 360p, 720p, and 1080p, which has download links for each episode (must register)
you can download all at once but it uses the site 'currency', which you earn by referring people to the site or somethin idk
oh i changed my signature. pretty sick right


----------



## deerui

computertrash said:


> in addition to watchcartoononline, su is also on kisscartoon.me in 360p, 720p, and 1080p, which has download links for each episode (must register)
> you can download all at once but it uses the site 'currency', which you earn by referring people to the site or somethin idk
> oh i changed my signature. pretty sick right



Best sig, CT


----------



## crystalchild

oh oh oh yes steven universe is such a great cartoon! rose quartz and garnet are my favorites.


----------



## deerui

crystalchild said:


> oh oh oh yes steven universe is such a great cartoon! rose quartz and garnet are my favorites.



You seem really amaze

Avatar = pokemon <3
sig = diana <3
comment = has the same crystal gem favorites cx


----------



## lazuli

garnet is best cool dad mom
her and stevens relationship is so cute i love it
man i havent been this excited about a cartoon since never


----------



## tobi!

Garnet is the cool aunt.
Pearl is the mother.
Amethyst is the big sister.

At least how I view it.


----------



## Aradai

garnet is the best mom because she is made up of moms. literally.


----------



## boujee

Steven is his own mom


----------



## lazuli

Gamzee said:


> Steven is his own mom









this show is barely going into season 2 and only now are we getting to the good gem junk


----------



## tobi!

Gamzee said:


> Steven is his own mom



Wow. That's deep.

- - - Post Merge - - -

The good gem gunk.


----------



## deerui

Gamzee said:


> Steven is his own mom



That really touched my heart c':​


----------



## boujee

deerui said:


> That really touched my heart c':​




Ayye


----------



## deerui

TOO HOT FOR MY EYES


----------



## toxapex

Norski said:


> Garnet is the cool aunt.
> Pearl is the mother.
> Amethyst is the big sister.
> 
> At least how I view it.



Wow this is actually exactly how I view it too lol


----------



## tobi!

Gamzee said:


> Ayye


----------



## boujee

Norski said:


> View attachment 88532


----------



## tobi!

he went from age 1 to age 100 in seconds.


----------



## boujee

Norski said:


> he went from age 1 to age 100 in seconds.




Ha, reminded me of KND
That's coming back btw


----------



## tobi!

Oh, goody! Just like...Teen Titans Go...good...


----------



## boujee

Ooh that would be awful, it's the same style and such
Just seems more darker


----------



## deerui

i like teen titans go


----------



## tobi!

and i like size 2 font


----------



## Mini Mario

and i just like to use strikethrough


----------



## Oakhaven

Oh my goooosh! 

I just recently binge-watched all of the episodes (in three days...) and I'm so obsessed with Steven Universe now. Even though it's so fun, colorful, musical, and light-hearted, the show touches upon some important issues such as queer relationships, challenging traditional family structures, POC representation, and tons of other good stuff.

It's pretty hard to pick a favorite character... I'm personally preferable to Garnet and Amethyst. I love Garnet for her back story, how she believes in Steven in times the other Gems don't, and her stale sense of humor. Amethyst is great because she's loud, intense, comical, and always looking to have fun.

I'm soooo excited to meet new Gems as the series continues, continued relationship development between Steven & Connie, development of the relationships & back stories of the Gems, and MORE LION!


----------



## Capella

"From Cartoon Network Games and developed by Grumpyface Studios, "Attack the Light" is the first Steven Universe game to feature an original story by Rebecca Sugar and the Steven Universe show team.  Featuring touch controls designed specifically for mobile devices, players will explore, solve puzzles, and engage in an innovative turn-based battle system that takes inspiration from beloved classics like Mario RPG and Paper Mario."

idk if anyone posted this but its coming out on Thursday. at first i didnt really care about it but when I heard it was like Paper mario  it got me really excited lmao. idk if i'll be able to play this though because my phones crap and cant support apps. thoughts on this tho??


----------



## Aradai

aHHH I can't wait holy **** it looks fun.


----------



## tobi!

Looks great


----------



## lazuli

I CANT WAIT FOR ATTACK THE LIGHT
the good thing about it being for iOS, android AND amazon stuff is that my little brother can get it on the kindle and he wont bother me about it

=

garnet would be my fav, with my gemsonas pearl and lapis lazuli close behind


----------



## deerui

Capella said:


> "From Cartoon Network Games and developed by Grumpyface Studios, "Attack the Light" is the first Steven Universe game to feature an original story by Rebecca Sugar and the Steven Universe show team.  Featuring touch controls designed specifically for mobile devices, players will explore, solve puzzles, and engage in an innovative turn-based battle system that takes inspiration from beloved classics like Mario RPG and Paper Mario."
> 
> idk if anyone posted this but its coming out on Thursday. at first i didnt really care about it but when I heard it was like Paper mario  it got me really excited lmao. idk if i'll be able to play this though because my phones crap and cant support apps. thoughts on this tho??



I HOPE ITS FREE OMG


----------



## spCrossing

Remind me to watch more episodes of this show, because I really do enjoy it.

That freaking Uncle Grandpa crossover though


----------



## graciegrace

*I JUST CAUGHT UP WITH STEVEN UNIVERSE.*

OKAY, NONE OF MY FRIENDS UNDERSTAND WHAT IM GOING THROUGH. CAN I JUST SAY THAT RUBY AND SAPPHIRE ARE THE CUTEST THING I HAVE EVER SEEN?! LITERALLY I DONT EVEN KNOW IF GARNET IS MY FAVORITE GEM OR MY OTP???? PLEASE TALK WITH ME I AM LOSING IT


----------



## LambdaDelta

cool for you

now what's the point of this?


----------



## graciegrace

just a discussion about the steven universe finale XD


----------



## spCrossing

Those 2 are adorable yes.

I need to watch the finale again sometime soon, I love that finale even though I watched SU out of order.


----------



## graciegrace

spCrossing said:


> Those 2 are adorable yes.
> 
> I need to watch the finale again sometime soon, I love that finale even though I watched SU out of order.



ahhh yes ikr? i also feel so sad for lapis :c


----------



## LambdaDelta

graciegrace said:


> just a discussion about the steven universe finale XD



there's already a thread for this though

its on the first page too


----------



## graciegrace

yes, but that's a poll...


----------



## Lady Timpani

I binge watched the whole series about two weeks ago, and I'm really glad I did! I haven't been watching a whole lot of cartoons lately because they're ny really my sense of humor, but Steven Universe has a style that appeals to all ages, I think.


----------



## LambdaDelta

graciegrace said:


> yes, but that's a poll...



you mean to tell me that in 32 pages it hasn't evolved into a general SU discussion thread?


----------



## graciegrace

look, i don't want to fight or anything. i will close the thread if you want.


----------



## Moddie

I love Steven Universe. Amethyst is my favourite character. I've watched all the episodes but I haven't been keeping up with the comic, but I should be because from what I've seen so far it's really good. I agree with op, Jailbreak was a great episode and Ruby and Sapphire were adorable. Still surprised Cartoon Network allowed it, with the kiss and such, but I'm super glad they did. Also I don't see why Garnet can't be both your favourite gem and your otp.  

I'm not sure about Say Uncle, the upcoming Uncle Grandpa crossover episode, as I can't stand that show. I watched the promo which didn't make the episode look any better. Also I hope we eventually see Lapis again.


----------



## boujee

I'm curious about the diamond authority.
Yellow diamond
White diamond
And blue diamond


----------



## graciegrace

Moddie said:


> I love Steven Universe. Amethyst is my favourite character. I've watched all the episodes but I haven't been keeping up with the comic, but I should be because from what I've seen so far it's really good. I agree with op, Jailbreak was a great episode and Ruby and Sapphire were adorable. Still surprised Cartoon Network allowed it, with the kiss and such, but I'm super glad they did. Also I don't see why Garnet can't be both your favourite gem and your otp.
> 
> I'm not sure about Say Uncle, the upcoming Uncle Grandpa crossover episode, as I can't stand that show. I watched the promo which didn't make the episode look any better. Also I hope we eventually see Lapis again.



yeah ik XD garnet is just adorable in general owo i am also dreading the crossover, lol. i really hope its just april fools or something :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gamzee said:


> I'm curious about the diamond authority.
> Yellow diamond
> White diamond
> And blue diamond



me too... but maybe yellow diamond is the most powerful since she was mentioned first?


----------



## boujee

There's a theory that each diamond represents a class of gems.

Here's one http://bloomer-810.tumblr.com/post/113685056436/diamond-authority-theory


----------



## graciegrace

Gamzee said:


> There's a theory that each diamond represents a class of gems.
> 
> Here's one http://bloomer-810.tumblr.com/post/113685056436/diamond-authority-theory



oh, wow that's a really good theory! do you have any more i could read c:


----------



## Moddie

graciegrace said:


> yeah ik XD garnet is just adorable in general owo i am also dreading the crossover, lol. i really hope its just april fools or something :/



I wish. Unfortunately, the episode airs April 2nd not 1st, and they've put way too much work in it for it to be a joke. Here's the promo I watched (spoilers obviously).


----------



## boujee

Regarding the class, there's abother theory representing how certain gems treated each other.
http://seerofsarcasm.com/post/114654406842/so-ive-been-thinking-a-lot-lately-about-what


----------



## tobi!

Moddie said:


> I love Steven Universe. Amethyst is my favourite character. I've watched all the episodes but I haven't been keeping up with the comic, but I should be because from what I've seen so far it's really good. I agree with op, Jailbreak was a great episode and Ruby and Sapphire were adorable. Still surprised Cartoon Network allowed it, with the kiss and such, but I'm super glad they did. Also I don't see why Garnet can't be both your favourite gem and your otp.
> 
> I'm not sure about Say Uncle, the upcoming Uncle Grandpa crossover episode, as I can't stand that show. I watched the promo which didn't make the episode look any better. Also I hope we eventually see Lapis again.



Gems don't have genders so they aren't a technical lesbian couple.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gamzee said:


> There's a theory that each diamond represents a class of gems.
> 
> Here's one http://bloomer-810.tumblr.com/post/113685056436/diamond-authority-theory



Very nice theory!


----------



## Moddie

Norski said:


> Gems don't have genders so they aren't a technical lesbian couple.



I never said they were, I just said I am surprised Cartoon Network let the kiss happen. You're right the gems don't have genders but you tell that to the soccer moms who found out about the kiss. I know the gems are non-binary but they still use female pronouns are are represented in a feminine manner. Meaning most parents will just assume that the gems are female and thus that Ruby and Sapphire are a lesbian couple.


----------



## tobi!

But the kiss wasn't on the lips so CN allowed it like how Clarence was allowed to have two guys kiss because it wasnt on the lips. Also how Jeff was allowed to have two moms mainly because they never said "he has two mom". Ruby and Sapphire didnt say "we're a couple". We could assume they were sisters. 

It's all assumptions which is a way around the whole "no this or that cuz we're scared" thing. As long as they don't say it, I think CN will allow it. Also, this series isn't about lesbians or gays, it's about the adventure of a young boy discovering the magic in him. I just don't want to spend the entire thread talking about "OMG! They did this!". Yeah it happened and go Rebecca.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Going back to the picture, rose was fighting blue diamond so blue diamond might be the highest diamond. I also like the "pearl" theory. Poor pearl


----------



## lazuli

spCrossing said:


> Those 2 are adorable yes.
> 
> I need to watch the finale again sometime soon, I love that finale even though I watched SU out of order.



why would you do that



Norski said:


> Gems don't have genders so they aren't a technical lesbian couple.



they still gay tho



Moddie said:


> I never said they were, I just said I am surprised Cartoon Network let the kiss happen. You're right the gems don't have genders but you tell that to the soccer moms who found out about the kiss. I know the gems are non-binary but they still use female pronouns are are represented in a feminine manner. Meaning most parents will just assume that the gems are female and thus that Ruby and Sapphire are a lesbian couple.





Norski said:


> But the kiss wasn't on the lips so CN allowed it like how Clarence was allowed to have two guys kiss because it wasnt on the lips. Also how Jeff was allowed to have two moms mainly because they never said "he has two mom". Ruby and Sapphire didnt say "we're a couple". We could assume they were sisters.
> 
> It's all assumptions which is a way around the whole "no this or that cuz we're scared" thing. As long as they don't say it, I think CN will allow it. Also, this series isn't about lesbians or gays, it's about the adventure of a young boy discovering the magic in him. I just don't want to spend the entire thread talking about "OMG! They did this!". Yeah it happened and go Rebecca.



deniers are going to be like nOOO NO  no O THEY ARE gDOOD FR IE DNS SucH gooD FRINEDS
even tho it was confirmed that the kiss was romantic


----------



## Moddie

Norski said:


> But the kiss wasn't on the lips so CN allowed it like how Clarence was allowed to have two guys kiss because it wasnt on the lips. Also how Jeff was allowed to have two moms mainly because they never said "he has two mom". Ruby and Sapphire didnt say "we're a couple". We could assume they were sisters.
> 
> It's all assumptions which is a way around the whole "no this or that cuz we're scared" thing. As long as they don't say it, I think CN will allow it. Also, this series isn't about lesbians or gays, it's about the adventure of a young boy discovering the magic in him. I just don't want to spend the entire thread talking about "OMG! They did this!". Yeah it happened and go Rebecca.



True I guess but the lyrics of Stronger Than You made it as obvious as possible.
"Can't you see that my relationship is stable? I can see you hate the way we intermingle, But I think you're just mad 'cause you're single". Garnet literally said that it was a relationship. There's no way that they could have made it any clearer. 
I know this series isn't about Garnett, or 'lesbians or gays' as you put it, but I'm still really glad that it happened and I like talking about it because I think that scene was the best so far in the show. Seriously that song was awesome. If you don't want to join in when someone brings it up you don't have to.


----------



## boujee

One of the storyboard writer confirmed they were in a romantic relatiobship on Twitter
I need to find the image, one sec


----------



## lazuli

Moddie said:


> True I guess but the lyrics of Stronger Than You made it as obvious as possible.
> "Can't you see that my relationship is stable? I can see you hate the way we intermingle, But I think you're just mad 'cause you're single". Garnett literally said that it was a relationship. There's no way that they could have made it any clearer.
> I know this series isn't about Garnett, or 'lesbians or gays' as you put it, but I'm still really glad that it happened and I like talking about it because I think that scene was the best so far in the show. Seriously that song was awesome. If you don't want to join in when someone brings it up you don't have to.



curious but why are you spelling her name as garnett

=

ive been singing stronger than you constantly since sunday rip


----------



## Moddie

computertrash said:


> deniers are going to be like nOOO NO  no O THEY ARE gDOOD FR IE DNS SucH gooD FRINEDS
> even tho it was confirmed that the kiss was romantic



I second this. I don't get how people are still arguing that the kiss was platonic.

- - - Post Merge - - -



computertrash said:


> curious but why are you spelling her name as garnett
> 
> =
> 
> ive been singing stronger than you constantly since sunday rip



Because I can't spell and my spell check didn't correct me. Also same, I've had the song stuck in my head since the episode premiered.


----------



## tobi!

If they push too hard, I'm afraid that CN might take them off the air.


----------



## nard

??? idk why u guys dont like the ug crossover

ug's job is to literally help children so it makes sense


----------



## tobi!

computertrash said:


> curious but why are you spelling her name as garnett
> 
> =
> 
> ive been singing stronger than you constantly since sunday rip


I've been listening to paradots rap too


----------



## Cadbberry

Peach Fuzz said:


> ??? idk why u guys dont like the ug crossover
> 
> ug's job is to literally help children so it makes sense



I am chill with it, sounds intresting I must say


----------



## tobi!

Peach Fuzz said:


> ??? idk why u guys dont like the ug crossover
> 
> ug's job is to literally help children so it makes sense



UG is annoying and so is his voice


----------



## Moddie

Peach Fuzz said:


> ??? idk why u guys dont like the ug crossover
> 
> ug's job is to literally help children so it makes sense



It makes sense I'm not arguing that. Both for the network and kinda in the context of the show. Doesn't mean I approve. I don't like the idea and what I've seen of the crossover so far, because I can't stand Uncle Grandpa. There's barely any plot and humour is 'lol so random'. I just don't find the show fun to watch.


----------



## nard

some episodes of su are 'lol so random' so i dont really see the problem???

also wondering why you dont like the idea ( no really im wondering why ) ug is going to help steven unlock his gem powers

plot development people


----------



## tobi!

It happened before Steven Bomb btw. Also, were allowed to think that UG isn't good. Wowza!


----------



## nard

Norski said:


> It happened before Steven Bomb btw. Also, were allowed to think that UG isn't good. Wowza!



i wasnt saying you cant, wowza!


----------



## tobi!

But you sure seem to be pushing that we're wrong.


----------



## deerui

Gamzee said:


> One of the storyboard writer confirmed they were in a romantic relatiobship on Twitter
> I need to find the image, one sec


hurryytrjnykj i never saw it >w>


----------



## Moddie

Peach Fuzz said:


> some episodes of su are 'lol so random' so i dont really see the problem???
> 
> also wondering why you dont like the idea ( no really im wondering why ) ug is going to help steven unlock his gem powers
> 
> plot development people



Never have I thought 'that was random' while watching Steven Universe. The show is well written so nothing is completely out of the blue. I don't like idea because of the difference between the writing styles of both shows and the fact I don't like Uncle Grandpa. They could have progressed the plot without this episode.


----------



## nard

Norski said:


> But you sure seem to be pushing that we're wrong.



??? um 

all i said was i dont understand why you guys dont like it and why the crossover makes sense


----------



## toxapex

deerui said:


> hurryytrjnykj i never saw it >w>



http://joethejohnston.tumblr.com/post/113498250748/are-you-allowed-to-tell-us-if-sapphire-and-rubys


----------



## tobi!

Peach Fuzz said:


> ??? um
> 
> all i said was i dont understand why you guys dont like it and why the crossover makes sense



Is your question mark button broken or are just joking...???


----------



## nard

Norski said:


> Is your question mark button broken or are just joking...???



sweetie its called a way people type


----------



## deerui

tokayseye said:


> http://joethejohnston.tumblr.com/post/113498250748/are-you-allowed-to-tell-us-if-sapphire-and-rubys



yay ; v ;;


----------



## tobi!

Peach Fuzz said:


> sweetie its called a way people type



Sorry I cant ??? understand ??? your language???


----------



## deerui

Peach Fuzz said:


> sweetie its called a way people type





Norski said:


> Is your question mark button broken or are just joking...???




Please do not fight on my thread. You both are very nice users in my opinion and I honestly don't agree with Peach fuzz but, it's her opinion so please stay kind to each other or just ignore one  another, thanks c:​​


----------



## nard

Norski said:


> Sorry I cant ??? understand ??? your language???











off of this topic

who's excited to see what shirt club is about


----------



## boujee

I'm excited about this


----------



## deerui

Has no idea what either of those thing are... ; v ;;


----------



## tobi!

deerui said:


> Has no idea what either of those thing are... ; v ;;



Shirt Club is an upcoming episode.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gamzee said:


> I'm excited about this



10/10 
Can't wait.


----------



## deerui

Norski said:


> Shirt Club is an upcoming episode.


'


OH THe one with Buck in it

thanks for reminding me! c:


----------



## toxapex

deerui said:


> '
> 
> 
> OH THe one with Buck in it
> 
> thanks for reminding me! c:



If Buck is in it then it can't be a bad episode

Buck is in the intro to every episode, therefore SU has no bad episodes.


----------



## deerui

tokayseye said:


> If Buck is in it then it can't be a bad episode
> 
> Buck is in the intro to every episode, therefore SU has no bad episodes.


I hate buck

- - - Post Merge - - -

nanafuafua is better


----------



## tobi!

You can't say that about him! He's the mayor's son!


----------



## deerui

but-- his voice annoys me
that's it


----------



## lazuli

deerui said:


> but-- his voice annoys me
> that's it



thats ur sole reason for hating him
really
i like his voice. its really chill ok

i havent viewed any of the episodes as 'lol random XD'
give me an example of it if theres any


----------



## toxapex

computertrash said:


> thats ur sole reason for hating him
> really
> i like his voice. its really chill ok
> 
> i havent viewed any of the episodes as 'lol random XD'
> give me an example of it if theres any



Well, other than introducing PeeDee, I didn't really see the point of the Frybo episode's plot. 

And I agree, Buck's voice is like nectar for the ears


----------



## tobi!

Some of the episodes build character for background characters so they aren't just background characters. I also think Steven saw how hurt PeeDee was because he lost out on having a childhood due to his dad.


----------



## toxapex

Norski said:


> Some of the episodes build character for background characters so they aren't just background characters. I also think Steven saw how hurt PeeDee was because he lost out on having a childhood due to his dad.



I know, I just think that message could've been conveyed without Steven shooting all of his clothes at a possessed, dancing restaurant mascot.


----------



## tobi!

Yeah but it's way more fun that way


----------



## toxapex

Norski said:


> Yeah but it's way more fun that way



True, but I'm just saying it was pretty random 

also I just noticed this thread's tags rip


----------



## deerui

tokayseye said:


> True, but I'm just saying it was pretty random
> 
> also I just noticed this thread's tags rip



I just deleted them because evil people


----------



## Mini Mario

Does anyone else agree jailbreak is the best episode, and stronger than you is the best song?


----------



## Cadbberry

Mini Mario said:


> Does anyone else agree jailbreak is the best episode, and stronger than you is the best song?



pretty much


----------



## tobi!

Mini Mario said:


> Does anyone else agree jailbreak is the best episode, and stronger than you is the best song?



_Stronger Than You _or _Let Me Drive My Van Into Your Heart_...or maybe _Giant Woman_? Or maybe _On The Run_? OR MAYBE _Steven and the Crystal Gems_? OR WE COULD GO DEEPER AND SAY THAT ONE SONG WHERE HE SINGS ABOUT PROTECTING CONNIE? Or maybe _Dear Ol' Dad_.

I didn't like _Strong in the Real Way_ that much...

As for Jail Break, I agree it's pretty dang good. My favorite episode actually.


----------



## boujee

Norski said:


> _Stronger Than You _or _Let Me Drive My Van Into Your Heart_...or maybe _Giant Woman_? Or maybe _On The Run_? OR MAYBE _Steven and the Crystal Gems_? OR WE COULD GO DEEPER AND SAY THAT ONE SONG WHERE HE SINGS ABOUT PROTECTING CONNIE? Or maybe _Dear Ol' Dad_.
> 
> I didn't like _Strong in the Real Way_ that much...
> 
> As for Jail Break, I agree it's pretty dang good. My favorite episode actually.


----------



## Moddie

Mini Mario said:


> Does anyone else agree jailbreak is the best episode, and stronger than you is the best song?



Of course. I don't think there are many people who wouldn't agree with you on that.


----------



## tobi!

Gamzee said:


>


----------



## boujee

Norski said:


>




Watch me get a infraction for that
I'll be ban soon


----------



## tobi!

Gamzee said:


> Watch me get a infraction for that
> I'll be ban soon



we can be banned..._TOGETHER_​





_lol jk pls no ban_


----------



## boujee

Norski said:


> we can be banned..._TOGETHER_​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _lol jk pls no ban_








Going out with a bang


----------



## Moddie

Not to be rude by jumping in on your conversation but I really don't get the rule that this site has that says don't respond just with a reaction image, or single word. Sometimes posting less your comment is actually funnier and has more of an impact. I hope you guys don't get warnings or anything.
(Also thanks for the reaction images.)


----------



## boujee

Moddie said:


> Not to be rude by jumping in on your conversation but I really don't get the rule that this site has that says don't respond just with a reaction image, or single word. Sometimes posting less your comment is actually funnier and has more of an impact. I hope you guys don't get warnings or anything.


I'VE GOTTEN LIKE THREE for posting a Eddie Murphy gif 
They said I have to be on topic so if I were to post a picture along, I'll get a infraction. A picture with some words that go with it, I'm good.
I silently watch in the shadows cause my need for gifs are too strong


----------



## Officer Berri

Usually with forums, only repling with a gif is considered spammy since it can be done quickly and with little thought or effort. Plus on other forums I saw some people complain that too many gifs on one page caused lag for them.

I do love me some Steven Universe gifs though. They are pretty funny... and I've seen most of the ones here a lot. xD 'Headbang' Pearl is quite a favorite of mine.


----------



## tobi!

Moddie said:


> Not to be rude by jumping in on your conversation but I really don't get the rule that this site has that says don't respond just with a reaction image, or single word. Sometimes posting less your comment is actually funnier and has more of an impact. I hope you guys don't get warnings or anything.
> (Also thanks for the reaction images.)








don't tell the mods that

_they're always watching_


----------



## boujee

They lurk in the shadows and when they see you 
WHAM


----------



## tobi!

Gamzee said:


> They lurk in the shadows and when they see you
> WHAM


how do you like these infractions, garnet?


----------



## Moddie

Gamzee said:


> I'VE GOTTEN LIKE THREE for posting a Eddie Murphy gif
> They said I have to be on topic so if I were to post a picture along, I'll get a infraction. A picture with some words that go with it, I'm good.
> I silently watch in the shadows cause my need for gifs are too strong



I hope the gif was worth it. Haha. I've a massive gif folder. I've wanted to reply with gifs on threads here a few times but I always get messages telling me the files are too big. I normally can't even post regular images. I wanted to post this image here earlier but it was too big: Link. Shame because it was really on topic but it just wouldn't post. I even resized it to half its original dimensions and it still wouldn't.


----------



## boujee

Norski said:


> how do you like these infractions, garnet?


----------



## Sugilite

Sugilite out 
Featuring Sugilite 
With Sugilite


----------



## tobi!

Gamzee said:


>


....**** 

i spit out my drink


----------



## boujee

Moddie said:


> I hope the gif was worth it. Haha. I've a massive gif folder. I've wanted to reply with gifs on threads here a few times but I always get messages telling me the files are too big. I normally can't even post regular images. I wanted to post this image here earlier but it was too big: Link. Shame because it was really on topic but it just wouldn't post.



Use the site scaleyourimage.com


----------



## tobi!

Moddie said:


> I hope the gif was worth it. Haha. I've a massive gif folder. I've wanted to reply with gifs on threads here a few times but I always get messages telling me the files are too big. I normally can't even post regular images. I wanted to post this image here earlier but it was too big: Link. Shame because it was really on topic but it just wouldn't post. I even resized it to half its original dimensions and it still wouldn't.


when it says "retrieve local file" or something like that, just unclick it.


----------



## Moddie

Gamzee said:


> Use the site scaleyourimage.com



I resized the image to half its original dimensions and it still wouldn't.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Norski said:


> when it says "retrieve local file" or something like that, just unclick it.



Oh, okay. Thank you!


----------



## boujee

Norski said:


> when it says "retrieve local file" or something like that, just unclick it.


----------



## Sugilite

If we have a butt cheek
And a butt hole
What is the butt


----------



## tobi!

Sugilite said:


> If we have a butt cheek
> And a butt hole
> What is the butt








is...is this a trick question?


----------



## boujee

Sugilite said:


> If we have a butt cheek
> And a butt hole
> What is the butt


----------



## deerui

Norski said:


> _Stronger Than You _or _Let Me Drive My Van Into Your Heart_...or maybe _Giant Woman_? Or maybe _On The Run_? OR MAYBE _Steven and the Crystal Gems_? OR WE COULD GO DEEPER AND SAY THAT ONE SONG WHERE HE SINGS ABOUT PROTECTING CONNIE? Or maybe _Dear Ol' Dad_.
> 
> I didn't like _Strong in the Real Way_ that much...
> 
> As for Jail Break, I agree it's pretty dang good. My favorite episode actually.



GIANT WOMAN IS A STUPID SONG AND SHOULD BE DELETED FROM SU SPACE


Go Strong in the real way!!! B)))

- - - Post Merge - - -



Norski said:


> when it says "retrieve local file" or something like that, just unclick it.



THEY REACTED TO THIS WHAT BYE OK


----------



## nard

deerui said:


> GIANT WOMAN IS A STUPID SONG AND SHOULD BE DELETED FROM SU SPACE
> 
> 
> Go Strong in the real way!!! B)))



omfg giant woman is my favorite song


----------



## deerui

Norski said:


> when it says "retrieve local file" or something like that, just unclick it.



wAIT WHAT IS THIS VID


----------



## nard

deerui said:


> wAIT WHAT IS THIS VID



i think it was just photoshopped or smth


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

Haha it's definitely edited XD That's just a still from a react video on YouTube, the picture of Ruby and Sapphire is added in. c: 

I'm pretty sure it's poking fun at the fans saying that they are not in an actual relationship.


----------



## f11

Norski said:


> Gems don't have genders so they aren't a technical lesbian couple.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice theory!


There are things called nb lesbians or gays so they can me lesbian.


----------



## tobi!

omg u guys rebecca confirmed that sapphire and ruby are sisters

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ

april fools you slimy gits


----------



## boujee

Norski said:


> omg u guys rebecca confirmed that sapphire and ruby are sisters
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ
> 
> april fools you slimy gits




It's true

- - - Post Merge - - -

Did you guys know that Stevan's birthday is also the anniversary of rose's death?


----------



## deerui

#CONFUSED


----------



## lazuli

deerui said:


> #CONFUSED



#genius

=

TOMORROW IS THE UG EPISODE AND ATTACK THE LIGHT IM SO EXCITE
i finally got my brother to hook up his laptop to the TV so my little brother could watch su
only got to end of ep 4 because they got home late and he had to go to bed but YEH


----------



## deerui

computertrash said:


> #genius
> 
> =
> 
> TOMORROW IS THE UG EPISODE AND ATTACK THE LIGHT IM SO EXCITE
> i finally got my brother to hook up his laptop to the TV so my little brother could watch su
> only got to end of ep 4 because they got home late and he had to go to bed but YEH



GOD LAZY WHY DIDN'T YOU JUST HOOK IT UP

jkjk


IM GOING TO BE REALLY BUSY THE NEXT UH
FOUR DAYS, So i might ot have time to play ; v ;;


BTW IM SO EXCITED I GET TO PLAY POKEMON YELLOW FOR THE FIRST TIME AND OMG ITS GOING TO BE SO EXCITING SOB


----------



## lazuli

deerui said:


> GOD LAZY WHY DIDN'T YOU JUST HOOK IT UP
> 
> jkjk
> 
> 
> IM GOING TO BE REALLY BUSY THE NEXT UH
> FOUR DAYS, So i might ot have time to play ; v ;;
> 
> 
> BTW IM SO EXCITED I GET TO PLAY POKEMON YELLOW FOR THE FIRST TIME AND OMG ITS GOING TO BE SO EXCITING SOB



i couldnt because its not my laptop. he wouldnt let me use his laptop ever. my netbook doesnt even hav an HDMI slot

why yellow. broken as hell


----------



## deerui

computertrash said:


> i couldnt because its not my laptop. he wouldnt let me use his laptop ever. my netbook doesnt even hav an HDMI slot
> 
> why yellow. broken as hell



yellow is the best
since it is based off the anime/manga

YOU GET TO FIGHT JESSIE JAMES AND MEOWTH
And, the squirtle squad, and the abusive charmander trainer
and so perf ; v ;;


----------



## Moddie

deerui said:


> #CONFUSED



Confused about what?


----------



## toxapex

deerui said:


> yellow is the best
> since it is based off the anime/manga
> 
> YOU GET TO FIGHT JESSIE JAMES AND MEOWTH
> And, the squirtle squad, and the abusive charmander trainer
> and so perf ; v ;;



I've played Yellow. The anime-based events seem kinda tossed-in, they aren't really focused on. It seems like it was more of a cash-grab game due to the anime's popularity than anything.


----------



## deerui

tokayseye said:


> I've played Yellow. The anime-based events seem kinda tossed-in, they aren't really focused on. It seems like it was more of a cash-grab game due to the anime's popularity than anything.



don't ruin my happiness


----------



## boujee

"OMG UG IS THE WORST SHOW EVER, WHY STEVEN UNIVERSE?"


----------



## Aradai

Gamzee said:


> "OMG UG IS THE WORST SHOW EVER, WHY STEVEN UNIVERSE?"



God I was so disgusted by this show when it aired


----------



## Moddie

deerui said:


> yellow is the best
> since it is based off the anime/manga
> 
> YOU GET TO FIGHT JESSIE JAMES AND MEOWTH
> And, the squirtle squad, and the abusive charmander trainer
> and so perf ; v ;;



Been a long time since I played Yellow, but I still have the game. Sorry to ruin your fun but if I recall correctly you don't fight the Squirtle squad or the abusive Charmander trainer you just get given their Pok?mon. You don't even really need to do anything just have the right gym badge I think. Also the Pikachu you get can't evolve which always annoyed me because Raichu is my favourite and I wanted one to follow me. Instead I had to wait for the Gold and Silver remakes. The surfing mini game was hella though.


----------



## boujee

Moddie said:


> Been a long time since I played Yellow, but I still have the game. Sorry to ruin your fun but if I recall correctly you don't fight the Squirtle squad or the abusive Charmander trainer you just get given their Pok?mon. You don't even really need to do anything just have the right gym badge I think. Also the Pikachu you get can't evolve which always annoyed me because Raichu is my favourite and I wanted one to follow me. Instead I had to wait for the Gold and Silver remakes. The surfing mini game was hella though.



That game sounds hella boring


----------



## Moddie

Gamzee said:


> That game sounds hella boring



Not if you enjoy Pok?mon. But it is a little too easy because you have access to more Pok?mon than Blue/Red/Green and you get all the starters early on. When I was young I found it fun pretending to be Ash and making my team the same as the one in the tv show.


----------



## deerui

Moddie said:


> Been a long time since I played Yellow, but I still have the game. Sorry to ruin your fun but if I recall correctly you don't fight the Squirtle squad or the abusive Charmander trainer you just get given their Pok?mon. You don't even really need to do anything just have the right gym badge I think. Also the Pikachu you get can't evolve which always annoyed me because Raichu is my favourite and I wanted one to follow me. Instead I had to wait for the Gold and Silver remakes. The surfing mini game was hella though.



Well, you do fight the squirtle squad, i watched a play through...


----------



## boujee

Moddie said:


> Not if you enjoy Pok?mon. But it is a little too easy because you have access to more Pok?mon than Blue/Red/Green and you get all the starters early on. When I was young I found it fun pretending to be Ash and making my team the same as the one in the tv show.




I was a outside kid. I played until it was dark.
I got into video games at 10, first game was super smash Bros melee for the GameCube.


----------



## deerui

And, I guess all people have different opinions because I've seen playthroughs of the game and the game seems very fun for me. I hate raichu so that's good, imo. And, I hated how you couldn't get starters in the other games.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gamzee said:


> I was a outside kid. I played until it was dark.
> I got into video games at 10, first game was super smash Bros melee for the GameCube.



outside is the most disgusting thing eeh


----------



## boujee

deerui said:


> And, I guess all people have different opinions because I've seen playthroughs of the game and the game seems very fun for me. I hate raichu so that's good, imo. And, I hated how you couldn't get starters in the other games.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> outside is the most disgusting thing eeh



Not if you have friends 
/laughs


----------



## deerui

I did, I do, thanks though


----------



## Moddie

deerui said:


> Well, you do fight the squirtle squad, i watched a play through...



Are you sure? I have no memory of that but I checked Bulbapedia and all it says about the Squirtle Squad in Yellow is - "The Squirtle Squad's leader is referenced in Pok?mon Yellow, when an Officer Jenny tells the player she has caught a Squirtle that was constantly getting into mischief. She mentions it needs a good Trainer to take care of it, and will give it to the player after he/she defeats Lt. Surge." [Source]

I can't find anything online about fighting the actual Squirtle Squad.


----------



## toxapex

Moddie said:


> Are you sure? I have no memory of that but I checked Bulbapedia and all it says about the Squirtle Squad in Yellow is - "The Squirtle Squad's leader is referenced in Pok?mon Yellow, when an Officer Jenny tells the player she has caught a Squirtle that was constantly getting into mischief. She mentions it needs a good Trainer to take care of it, and will give it to the player after he/she defeats Lt. Surge." [Source]
> 
> I can't find anything online about fighting the actual Squirtle Squad.



You definitely don't. 

ANYWHO, getting the thread back on track, when do the SU episodes air today?

Also: @somebody who played Attck the Light, is it good?


----------



## tobi!

Wait is attack the light out?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lol front page of App Store...
Yeah I'm buying it


----------



## nard

THE CROSSOVER IS ABOUT TO START GUYS 

LETS GO


----------



## boujee

It was so cute


----------



## nard

omfgg i loved that

it had good messages too


----------



## boujee

Amethyst ate pizza Steve
And the little check list of kids he visited 
Ed Ed and eddy


----------



## nard

Gamzee said:


> Amethyst ate pizza Steve
> And the little check list of kids he visited
> Ed Ed and eddy



AND FLAPJACK

AND BILLY AND MANDY

AND CLARENCE WASNT CHECKED

theres gonna be another crossover


----------



## spCrossing

~In Loving Memory of Pizza Steve~

Also, this episode was hilarious BTW.


----------



## deerui

okay
I FOR REAL THOUGHT IT WAS GOING TO BE AT LEAST A LITTLE GOOD
BUT I WAS WRONG

IT WAS A DISGUSTING PIECE OF TRASH


----------



## nard

deerui said:


> okay
> I FOR REAL THOUGHT IT WAS GOING TO BE AT LEAST A LITTLE GOOD
> BUT I WAS WRONG
> 
> IT WAS A DISGUSTING PIECE OF TRASH



ARE YOU KIDDING ME

THIS EPISODE HAD SOME GOOD MESSAGES AND YOU'RE CALLING IT DISGUSTING??

let me quote steven from this episode: 

'You can't just attack people you don't understand. You have to stick up for them, and listen to what they have to say.' 

AND UG SAID TO ALWAYS BE YOURSELF


HOW CAN YOU CALL THIS A DISGUSTING PIECE OF TRASH, IF ANYTHING YOU ARE FOR NOT UNDERSTANDING GOOD MESSAGES


----------



## Officer Berri

This was one of my favorite episodes so far. I never laughed so much at an episode before.

"That's not my baby!" from Pearl.

Garnet wants the episode over already.

AMETHYST ATE PIZZA STEVE.

UG sunk Lars and Sadie's ship though. ;o;


----------



## tobi!

uh anyone have any opinions on the game or...


----------



## boujee

The ship sinking was beautiful 
I mean, this episode was cute! I rather have a smile, next episode is about Greg telling steven about rose. MY FEELS needs a break.


----------



## spCrossing

Norski said:


> uh anyone have any opinions on the game or...



It's good, buy it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gamzee said:


> The ship sinking was beautiful


It was...spectacular....


----------



## Cadbberry

It was a non-cannon episode so ya know, wasn't half bad


----------



## Moddie

Just watched Say Uncle. Other than the ship sinking I didn't think the episode was very funny.


----------



## deerui

Peach Fuzz said:


> ARE YOU KIDDING ME
> 
> THIS EPISODE HAD SOME GOOD MESSAGES AND YOU'RE CALLING IT DISGUSTING??
> 
> let me quote steven from this episode:
> 
> 'You can't just attack people you don't understand. You have to stick up for them, and listen to what they have to say.'
> 
> AND UG SAID TO ALWAYS BE YOURSELF
> 
> 
> HOW CAN YOU CALL THIS A DISGUSTING PIECE OF TRASH, IF ANYTHING YOU ARE FOR NOT UNDERSTANDING GOOD MESSAGES



uhh, so? I don't really care about messages. The episode itself was bad
the art was changed slightly, Pearl acted weird, etc.


----------



## lazuli

only thing i liked about say uncle was mr gusite being canon (in a way kinda)


----------



## deerui

computertrash said:


> only thing i liked about say uncle was mr gusite being canon (in a way kinda)



Yeah, I did like the part where uncle grandpa was at the bottom of the screen for a new episode or something, and I like the gemsona xD

thats it though


----------



## nard

deerui said:


> uhh, so? I don't really care about messages. The episode itself was bad
> the art was changed slightly, Pearl acted weird, etc.




would you care if a show you liked started sending homosexual messages c:


----------



## deerui

Peach Fuzz said:


> would you care if a show you liked started sending homosexual messages c:



what?

I already know ruby and sapphire are suppose to be romantic...


----------



## nard

deerui said:


> what?
> 
> I already know ruby and sapphire are suppose to be romantic...


----------



## RhinoK

I'm only on episode 32 or something but it's all I've been watching since Wednesday

Short story short I've spent three days crying, sleeping, and watching Steven Universe; ignoring my growing pile of homework


----------



## spCrossing

deerui said:


> Pearl acted weird, etc.



Pearl has always been acting weird..

I mean she's hilarious every time she goes insane.


----------



## Aradai

spCrossing said:


> Pearl has always been acting weird..
> 
> I mean she's hilarious every time she goes insane.



yeah, but it was overkill this episode. every single second Pearl was screaming.
I wasn't a fan of this episode.


----------



## tamagotchi

Peach Fuzz said:


>



this is my life


----------



## boujee

It was different, I kinda liked her all "out" of character.
She always nags and she reminds me of Winifield fowl






And I still have a grudge of her leaving steven to fall when she's was having her emotional trantrum.


----------



## toxapex

Aradai said:


> yeah, but it was overkill this episode. every single second Pearl was screaming.
> I wasn't a fan of this episode.



I think the episode was pretty good. Not the greatest, but I like how it referenced the fandom at a couple of points. 

I will agree that Pearl was too hysterical in this episode. It felt out-of-character.


----------



## tobi!

I hope they don't make Pearl the ultimate "nagger" of the show. She needs to tone down a bit. She's basically the comic relief.

I also want more fighting!


----------



## Aradai

Norski said:


> I hope they don't make Pearl the ultimate "nagger" of the show. She needs to tone down a bit. She's basically the comic relief.
> 
> I also want more fighting!



yeah, that's something I agree with. I don't want her to be a stereotype of the "nagging mom".
there hasn't been real fighting since "Jail Break" :'(


----------



## tobi!

the champion nagger.


----------



## tobi!

Love Pearl.

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Giga

I just realized that I NEED STEVEN UNIVERSE CUSTOM DESIGNS. But now I wait because I don't have the QR code machine yet.


----------



## g u m m i

Gawd never again
But it's cool because it's the first crossover cn's ever done.


----------



## Moddie

FuzzyBengal247 said:


> Gawd never again
> But it's cool because it's the first crossover cn's ever done.



No it's not. It's been a long time since their last crossover but this wasn't the first. Ignoring references and cameos and just focusing on full episodes there was the The Grim Adventures of the KND, Dyno-Might - The Dexter's Laboratory Dynomutt episode, Bravo Dooby-Doo - the Johnny Bravo and Scooby Doo crossover, Scooby-Doo Meets Batman (2 episodes), and Ben 10 with Generator Rex. Plus there have even been full length movies like the The Jetsons Meet the Flintstones. I'm probably forgetting loads but either way Say Uncle wasn't the first crossover.


----------



## g u m m i

Oh pfft stupid me


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Crap I didn't know you could pick more than one.  I would've done like almost all of them ; v ;

I just picked Lapis though.  I wish she would show up more c':

YOU FORGOT PERIDOT TOO SHE IS MY ABSOLUTE FAVE


----------



## tobi!

Peridot is best gem!


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Norski said:


> Peridot is best gem!



Yesyesyeys I love Peridot c:


----------



## lazuli

peridot is best green dorito
calcite is best orange dorito


----------



## samsquared

Just watched 'Say Uncle'. I thought it was pretty hilarious- _especially Mr. Gus' GEMSONA._
brb dying


----------



## spCrossing

About that preview for the next episode.

This Gif...






Then this gif..





Steven Universe referenced Space Dandy......

That's it, I'm done with this show.


----------



## boujee

I loved space dandy.





Anyone remember the Prince who felled in love with Dandy?





Can't wait for season two.


----------



## spCrossing

Gamzee said:


> I loved space dandy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone remember the Prince who felled in love with Dandy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for season two.



Season 2 came out a while ago....and it's over now...

RIP Space Dandy  January 2014- September 2014. :C


----------



## boujee

oh yesyeseses
The creator said they were going to make a movie.
I'm still trippy with the God episode.


----------



## tobi!

spCrossing said:


> About that preview for the next episode.
> 
> This Gif...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then this gif..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven Universe referenced Space Dandy......
> 
> That's it, I'm done with this show.


First gif didn't work for me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Where's my Space Dandy/Steven Universe crossover?


----------



## spCrossing

Norski said:


> First gif didn't work for me.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Where's my Space Dandy/Steven Universe crossover?



Huh, that's weird it works for me.






This should work.


Also, I WANT that crossover to happen...even though it'll never happen in a million of years.


----------



## lazuli

roses room messed me up
thats too much unreality and panicking for one kid
my brothers didnt reallt get it when they watched it but everytime i see it, this terrible dread hangs over me


----------



## pillow bunny

Is this show actually good? I haven't watched it yet but I might


----------



## deerui

Peach Fuzz said:


>



ye this is gross and hasn't even happened n the show so :/


----------



## tamagotchi

deerui said:


> ye this is gross and hasn't even happened n the show so :/



wow lol
sorry we forgot that homosexual acts are gross to u, here's some lars x sadie instead


----------



## lazuli

deerui said:


> ye this is gross and hasn't even happened n the show so :/



what
its called
fanart
meaning ppl can draw what they want about the show

'this is gross' um


----------



## deerui

computertrash said:


> what
> its called
> fanart
> meaning ppl can draw what they want about the show
> 
> 'this is gross' um



they said the show promoted this or something???


----------



## samsquared

so long, space dandy

definitely shipped dandyxscarlet



deerui said:


> they said the show promoted this or something???



...that's questionable. How...?


----------



## toxapex

deerui said:


> they said the show promoted this or something???



They didn't say anything. They just posted the picture.


----------



## tamagotchi

deerui said:


> they said the show promoted this or something???



are you referring to peach fuzz?

all he did was post fan art, i dont think that was supposed to be taken as an actual canon relationship lmao


----------



## tobi!

Peach Fuzz edited their post. I believe they said something regarding Lars/Renaldo being in the show.


----------



## spCrossing

LanceTheTurtle said:


> so long, space dandy
> 
> definitely shipped dandyxscarlet



I still miss that show. :c


----------



## tamagotchi

Norski said:


> Peach Fuzz edited their post. I believe they said something regarding Lars/Renaldo being in the show.



oh well that was wrong lmao theyre not (obviously)

I still think they're cute, though. lol.


----------



## nard

Norski said:


> Peach Fuzz edited their post. I believe they said something regarding Lars/Renaldo being in the show.



???

the picture didnt work at first, please dont just assume things


----------



## tobi!

Peach Fuzz said:


> ???
> 
> the picture didnt work at first, please dont just assume things


lol i saw it. 

please don't lie.


----------



## boujee

I want to know who's that gem bubbled in Lion's mane


----------



## nard

Norski said:


> lol i saw it.
> 
> please don't lie.



ok


----------



## tobi!

idk if anyone posted this before but i thought it was cool


----------



## toxapex

Norski said:


> lol i saw it.
> 
> please don't lie.



According to your last post, you "believe" you saw it. Neither of you can be proven correct. Don't accuse someone unless you have a screencap of the post.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Norski said:


> idk if anyone posted this before but i thought it was cool



Yeah those were pretty clever.


----------



## tobi!

tokayseye said:


> According to your last post, you "believe" you saw it. Neither of you can be proven correct. Don't accuse someone unless you have a screencap of the post.


it's not accusing if i saw it. it's not a big deal anyway. they edited it so they wanted to change it and that's fine. i saw what i saw. i don't know word for word but i got the gist of it. deerui saw it to.


----------



## tamagotchi

Gamzee said:


> I loved space dandy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone remember the Prince who felled in love with Dandy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for season two.



pelase i love space dandy dont do this to me , ,om

i want steven to own a birb


----------



## spCrossing

flower child said:


> pelase i love space dandy dont do this to me , ,om



We all love Space Dandy, and now I'm crying.


----------



## lazuli

OH MAN i got attack the light a lil while ago and i love it its so fun wow


----------



## Jawile

in attack the light square mom is my powerhouse, fun mom gets the defense upgrades, and bird mom gets the luck upgrades


----------



## modomo

I really like lars too! I think it's kinda cool to see an undesirable personality in a show and he's still loved unconditionally by sadie and steven ;u; it's really sweet


----------



## tobi!

I just finished Attack on Light in 2 days.


----------



## lazuli

Jawile said:


> in attack the light square mom is my powerhouse, fun mom gets the defense upgrades, and bird mom gets the luck upgrades



i use fun mom for multi/fun attacks, square mom for p much everything, and bird mom when im in a pinch/need to deal damage with the throwing spear thing



Norski said:


> I just finished Attack on Light in 2 days.



..........bruh

=



Spoiler:  



I AM OVERTHINKING THESE GEMSONAS TOO MUCH?????
ive changed aquamarine to angel aura quartz and all the fusions so that the chakras actually match up like
zircon + angel aura (heart + thymus) = watermelon tourmaline
angel aura + amber calcite (thymus + third eye) = vivianite
amber calcite + zircon (third eye + heart) = scolecite
all three = star hollandite quartz

totally overthinkin stuff yes yup
and i only have the weapon for cal kinda figured out
what will i do when OoA opens


----------



## tobi!

watermelon tourmaline sounds like a band name.


----------



## tamagotchi

i think its cute how much pearl loves/cares for rose
rose is rlly pretty omg



ALSO tHIS IS MY FAVORITE FACE OH M GOD


----------



## Mini Mario

*THESE ARE... stuff:












*


----------



## puppy

garnet to be sure
there was no doubt about it after i heard their song
the poWER like YES pls destroy mE


----------



## tobi!




----------



## mizzsnow

flower child said:


> i think its cute how much pearl loves/cares for rose
> rose is rlly pretty omg
> 
> View attachment 89174
> ALSO tHIS IS MY FAVORITE FACE OH M GOD



Agreed 
Rose's Scabbard almost made me cry It's not even funny 

Why is there no Peridot option yet


----------



## Blaise2003

Sadie is sorta like Isabelle.


----------



## samsquared

giant waman tho


----------



## toxapex

Blaise2003 said:


> Sadie is sorta like Isabelle.



Isabelle if Isabelle could kick @$$ and take names

Sadie is coolio


----------



## MadisonCrossing

tokayseye said:


> Isabelle if Isabelle could kick @$$ and take names
> 
> Sadie is coolio



I think Sadie deserves better because of how mean Lars can be to her ; n ;

Lars is a freakin jerK but I love him so much too (•̀ᴗ•́)و ̑̑


----------



## Finnian

hey hey hey SU fandom.
im doing some research.

if you were to buy something of one character from SU, who would it be??
sorry tryig to gauge who to draw


----------



## tobi!

PERIDOT


----------



## samsquared

Finnian said:


> hey hey hey SU fandom.
> im doing some research.
> 
> if you were to buy something of one character from SU, who would it be??
> sorry tryig to gauge who to draw



_GARNET_


----------



## Finnian

heres what i have rn:




sorry watermark becsause i sell these


----------



## tobi!

Amethyst is a qt.


----------



## tamagotchi

guys om g Rose is so pretty what even is this and why was Amethyst so cute i like Pearl's socks t hey're cool i guess i mean


----------



## Aradai

flower child said:


> guys om g Rose is so pretty what even is this and why was Amethyst so cute i like Pearl's socks t hey're cool i guess i mean



thank god for making Rose cute
and I like to think that Amethyst started to grow her hair out because of Greg and honestly that's cute as hell


----------



## tobi!

Pearl is wearing her old outfit, I see.


----------



## samsquared

omg finnian, your steven
how much


----------



## toxapex

Aradai said:


> thank god for making Rose cute
> and I like to think that Amethyst started to grow her hair out because of Greg and honestly that's cute as hell



Tbh I was thinking that exact same thing today lol

Greg had some serious rock star locks


----------



## tobi!




----------



## crystalchild

^ that was my favorite moment, pearl is so charming im in love
pearl->rose one-way OTP


----------



## oswaldies

I'm only on episode 8!
Shhhhhhhhhhh ❤


----------



## samsquared

lol
I love how Rose is pretty much their mom. I have always felt like the Gems are Steven's mom squad (by which I mean Pearl & Garnet, Amethyst is more like an older sister), and seeing that Rose is their mom makes me understand more aptly the sort of relationship the Gems share with Steven. And with Rose. And how they think Steven should think of Rose. Kinda. Yeah.


----------



## tamagotchi

LanceTheTurtle said:


> lol
> I love how Rose is pretty much their mom. I have always felt like the Gems are Steven's mom squad (by which I mean Pearl & Garnet, Amethyst is more like an older sister), and seeing that Rose is their mom makes me understand more aptly the sort of relationship the Gems share with Steven. And with Rose. And how they think Steven should think of Rose. Kinda. Yeah.



sqaure mom, bird mom, fun mom, mom mom


----------



## oath2order

i didn't know Nicki Minaj was a part of this


----------



## kikiiii

oh my god. that last episode! young pearl and amethyst were just adorable, especially loved pearls leg warmers. rose is a goddess i sweaR


----------



## puppy

bby amethyst is so precious )':


----------



## Aradai

flower child said:


> sqaure mom, bird mom, fun mom, mom mom


you forgot dad mom


----------



## Mahoushoujo

puppy said:


> bby amethyst is so precious )':



ikr honestly....


----------



## kikiiii

greg deserves more votes he was such a cutie in the last episode uGH


----------



## Peebers

kikiiii said:


> greg deserves more votes he was such a cutie in the last episode uGH



i know!!! i loved his song and rose was liKE WHOAAHHHH


----------



## biibii

Im garnet trash


----------



## Geoni

I like just about all of them. Garnet and Greg are great.


----------



## Greninja

Haha I've always loved this part


----------



## lazuli

people genuinely didnt like greg???? and now they do bc of story for steven?????????? UGH
greg is the best ok
8'(


----------



## biibii

_"My middle name is danger.
That's a lie. It's Cutie Pie._


SCREAMS


----------



## Peony

computertrash said:


> people genuinely didnt like greg???? and now they do bc of story for steven?????????? UGH
> greg is the best ok
> 8'(



Ugh.. that's really sad. The writers could have gone with an emotionally-distant-never-around type of father and they chose to make Greg a really rad father and people still didn't like him. He loves Steven so much and loves helping the gems out and knows he's just a lame beach-bum human why there so many haters


----------



## Finnian

does anyone wanna see my rose quartz fanart??
I've only seen one episode but she's so pretty and steven universe characters are so fun to draw.


Spoiler:  omg im so stoopy poopy


----------



## kikiiii

Peony said:


> Ugh.. that's really sad. The writers could have gone with an emotionally-distant-never-around type of father and they chose to make Greg a really rad father and people still didn't like him. He loves Steven so much and loves helping the gems out and knows he's just a lame beach-bum human why there so many haters



i was never one to dislike him, in fact i always thought he was really funny and cool. but since we didnt go much into his back story before the last episode, there wasnt really a lot we knew about him and rose, therefore there wasnt much interest in greg. im sure this was the same with garnet tbh. when jailbreak came out garnet became more liked and stuff bc we knew more about her. i think its just natural w/character development


----------



## samsquared

Maybe people just didn't like Greg's voice? ...


----------



## toxapex

Finnian said:


> does anyone wanna see my rose quartz fanart??
> I've only seen one episode but she's so pretty and steven universe characters are so fun to draw.
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  omg im so stoopy poopy



omg this is great


----------



## kikiiii

oh my goodness that is so beautiful


----------



## Peebers

she's so pretty finnian!!  <3 love the curls.

- - - Post Merge - - -

i know a lot of people have issues with the fanart that rose gets (*looks at tumblr and deviantart*) because some people draw her thin and they shouldn't do that because we need more body representation in tv shows but idk i just feel like the artists should do what they want with rose. 

other people have no right to dictate how or what they draw. artists should be given freedom. you're basically doing the same thing when you draw your jasperxlapis fanart because they aren't in a romantic relationship or anything like that 

and if you don't really like how the artist drew rose, then maybe you should draw her your self. i've seen works of rose thin and  rose was beautiful. i've also seen works of art where rose is fat, and hot damn is she beautiful!! she looks so majestic and regal and motherly.   

idk bruh i just woke and im still kinda sleepy and i needed to get this out.


----------



## Finnian

Thank you guys!! She was so fun to draw.
I tried to make her chubby but totally failed and you think I'd know how to draw bigger people, since I am one, but nahhh.
I really tried though.
Her arm is kinda big???


----------



## kikiiii

Peebers said:


> she's so pretty finnian!!  <3 love the curls.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i know a lot of people have issues with the fanart that rose gets (*looks at tumblr and deviantart*) because some people draw her thin and they shouldn't do that because we need more body representation in tv shows but idk i just feel like the artists should do what they want with rose.
> 
> other people have no right to dictate how or what they draw. artists should be given freedom. you're basically doing the same thing when you draw your jasperxlapis fanart because they aren't in a romantic relationship or anything like that
> 
> and if you don't really like how the artist drew rose, then maybe you should draw her your self. i've seen works of rose thin and  rose was beautiful. i've also seen works of art where rose is fat, and hot damn is she beautiful!! she looks so majestic and regal and motherly.
> 
> idk bruh i just woke and im still kinda sleepy and i needed to get this out.



everything u just said i feel.
one of my favorite things about steven universe is how diverse every character is, and that goes for weight and body shape too. so i think it just fits to have artists draw em however they want to tbh


----------



## tamagotchi

finnian i love you ok I LOVE YOU


----------



## Peebers

Cocovampire said:


> _"My middle name is danger.
> That's a lie. It's Cutie Pie._
> 
> 
> SCREAMS



BRUH I KNOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWW

I LOVE GARNET SO MUCH ITS NOT EVEN REAL AHH <3


----------



## Finnian

flower child said:


> finnian i love you ok I LOVE YOU



;A; ilu 2 bb


----------



## Peebers

Finnian said:


> ;A; ilu 2 bb



oh yeah! so im assuming you finally got some time to watch SU?  how was it? owo


----------



## Finnian

Peebers said:


> oh yeah! so im assuming you finally got some time to watch SU?  how was it? owo



I got time to watch one episode and IT WAS GREAT!!!


----------



## Peebers

Finnian said:


> I got time to watch one episode and IT WAS GREAT!!!



Yay!!  Was it Story for Steven? hahaha


----------



## doggaroo

Garnet, please marry me


----------



## kikiiii

doggaroo said:


> Garnet, please marry me



_s a m e_


----------



## fancyrue

I love EVERYONE!!!!!!!! STEVEN AND ROSE AND GARNET ESPECIALLY THOUGH, OMGGG. My otp is Ruby x Sapphire ♥ STEVEN IS A PRECIOUS CHILD I WANT TO ADOPT HIM, HE IS MY UNIVERSE


----------



## Astro Cake

I just caught up with after not watching for months. I really wish Tumblr hadn't spoiled 90% of it for me.


----------



## Peebers

Astro Cake said:


> I just caught up with after not watching for months. I really wish Tumblr hadn't spoiled 90% of it for me.



i spoiled myself because i saw garnet's stronger than you (estelle is g r e a t !!!!!!!) 

and i just gave up and pirated the entire season 1 ; _  ; i don;t regret it at all! i like listening to it in the background while drawing


----------



## kikiiii

estelle is a goddess tbh


----------



## samsquared

Cocovampire said:


> _"My middle name is danger.
> That's a lie. It's Cutie Pie._
> 
> 
> SCREAMS



THIS. How did I miss this post because that was exactly 100% my reaction, I paused and rewinded for days b
square mom 2k16


----------



## tamagotchi

this is my favorite oh my god


----------



## RhinoK

oath2order said:


> i didn't know Nicki Minaj was a part of this



I remember seeing a satirical post about Iggy Azalea going to guest star like Nicki Minaj but I didn't believe that Nicki Minaj voiced anyone in SU

Turns out she voiced Sugilite and I was so confused



Peebers said:


> i spoiled myself because i saw garnet's stronger than you (estelle is g r e a t !!!!!!!)
> 
> and i just gave up and pirated the entire season 1 ; _  ; i don;t regret it at all! i like listening to it in the background while drawing



So did I, but to be fair Stronger Than You is what convinced me to start watching Steven Universe. I watched all of the episodes last week within three days in time for Story for Steven.


----------



## himeki

_What the hell is Steven Universe_


----------



## nard

MayorEvvie said:


> _What the hell is Steven Universe_



click here


----------



## pkachu

nard said:


> click here


HOW DID YOU--???​


----------



## RhinoK

MayorEvvie said:


> _What the hell is Steven Universe_



oh boy oh boy oh boy



nard said:


> click here



I just knew it would be a lmgtfy


----------



## lazuli

oh idk if it was mentioned here before but theres an su forum called order of amulets. its an rp forum for ur gemsonas but you cant post atm, just register. itll be so RAD


----------



## Saaaakisuchan

WHERE THE HELL IS PERIDOT?!?!


----------



## kikiiii

tfw u miss tonight's episode


----------



## tamagotchi

AHAHH SHIRT CLUB WAS CUTE


----------



## Peebers

RhinoK said:


> I remember seeing a satirical post about Iggy Azalea going to guest star like Nicki Minaj but I didn't believe that Nicki Minaj voiced anyone in SU
> 
> Turns out she voiced Sugilite and I was so confused
> 
> 
> 
> So did I, but to be fair Stronger Than You is what convinced me to start watching Steven Universe. I watched all of the episodes last week within three days in time for Story for Steven.



I know! I did watch SU before, but it was only on TV and never got into it. But then I saw STY and was like "Welp, no turning back. Gotta watch everything now."

- - - Post Merge - - -



kikiiii said:


> tfw when u miss tonight's episode



girl i know. and i haven't seen any torrents for it yet



flower child said:


> AHAHH SHIRT CLUB WAS CUTE



omh hoe dont spoil pls


----------



## tamagotchi

http://www.animeflavor.com/steven-universe-episode-55-shirt-club

)


----------



## kikiiii

flower child said:


> http://www.animeflavor.com/steven-universe-episode-55-shirt-club
> 
> )



thank ; o ;


----------



## puppy

i dont get the order of this series anymore. apparently story for steven and this weeks episode are part of season 1 but season 2 already started....... i kinda want to get back to season 2


----------



## lazuli

CuteLuka<3 said:


> WHERE THE HELL IS PERIDOT?!?!



why cant ya ever chill



kikiiii said:


> tfw u miss tonight's episode



o
i forgot there was an episode last night hue


----------



## samsquared

Finally I have watched Tshirt.. palooza or whatever that episode is called
Guitar Dad
and it was pretty cute. Lars tho


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Ek. Just finished the last episode online (because I never seem to catch it on air ;/) and I have to say, its one of the best things cartoon network ever put out, EVER (Rebecca Sugar= <3). It took me some time to really get into it, but after Mirror gem I think the plot had a real turning point. I'm curious to know how the story is going to back to 'cutesy' after all that stuff with Lap
is/Jasper. 

I've also been listening to the soundtracks to the show nonstop, its soooo refreshing and relaxing. (Sugilite's theme is my favorite, I exercise to it :v)


----------



## kikiiii

ya'll i have a question about "shirt club" since im kinda confused.
did this episode take place before jailbreak or somethin? garnet seems to be wearing her old outfit ://

- - - Post Merge - - -



MyLifeIsCake said:


> Ek. Just finished the last episode online (because I never seem to catch it on air ;/) and I have to say, its one of the best things cartoon network ever put out, EVER (Rebecca Sugar= <3). It took me some time to really get into it, but after Mirror gem I think the plot had a real turning point. I'm curious to know how the story is going to back to 'cutesy' after all that stuff with Lap
> is/Jasper.
> 
> I've also been listening to the soundtracks to the show nonstop, its soooo refreshing and relaxing. (Sugilite's theme is my favorite, I exercise to it :v)



and duDE i have been completely obsessed w/the soundtrack as well! 

(click here if ur not listening to it on soundcloud bc this is literally the best soundcloud account i swear their music is amazing i cr y)


----------



## jojoeyes

i love the poll results because whenever i tell my friends irl that pearl is my fav theyre always questioning me like why?! they dont understand a maidens heart


----------



## lazuli

kikiiii said:


> ya'll i have a question about "shirt club" since im kinda confused.
> did this episode take place before jailbreak or somethin? garnet seems to be wearing her old outfit ://



yeh i guess they the 'important' episodes during steven bomb and so theyre hurrying with the unaired season 1 episodes



jojoeyes said:


> i love the poll results because whenever i tell my friends irl that pearl is my fav theyre always questioning me like why?! they dont understand a maidens heart



get new friends

=

the single anime tear from buck was perfect


----------



## fancyrue

UPDATE: I JUST WATCHED STORY FOR STEVEN AND KILL ME OH MY GOOODDD.. YOUNG!!!!! ROSE!!!! AND!!!! GREG!!!!!!!!! THEY'RE SO PRECIOUS I JUST WANT 50 EPISODES OF THEM


----------



## kikiiii

steven universe is so anime i love it


----------



## fancyrue

reminder that steven canonically reads sailor moon and plays animal crossing

- - - Post Merge - - -



CuteLuka<3 said:


> WHERE THE HELL IS PERIDOT?!?!



Same


----------



## Aqua001

why is there no peridot option


----------



## pocketdatcrossing

Lars!I read a theory that he's a transboy and it makes alot of sense tbh.
Pearl is my favourite gem though.


----------



## Grawr

I was wondering why I hadn't seen a Steven Universe thread here! But of course, there was one after all, I've just been blind.

Steven Universe changed my life - so much so that I have scheduled plans to get a Lapis Lazuli tattoo this summer. 

I think it has the potential to be the most brilliant cartoon ever created (and maybe it already is). The emotional landscape it creates is seriously unlike any other 'toon, or show, I've ever seen. 

I went with Greg, Garnet, Lapis, and Rose as my favorites for this poll, but in reality, there's like not a single bad character in this thing. They're all my favorites.


----------



## undernickle

i love amythest.


----------



## kikiiii

no ones talking about this weeks episode aw i thought it was hilarious


----------



## toxapex

kikiiii said:


> no ones talking about this weeks episode aw i thought it was hilarious



Yeah I liked it, it was probably one of the funniest ones yet

But poor Jamie lol


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

kikiiii said:


> no ones talking about this weeks episode aw i thought it was hilarious





that face. that face tho. I can't


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

kikiiii said:


> no ones talking about this weeks episode aw i thought it was hilarious



View attachment 91672
that face. that face tho. I can't


----------



## toxapex

MyLifeIsCake said:


> View attachment 91672
> that face. that face tho. I can't



^ !!!!! 

also his cheering and the look on his face while running away during said cheering earlier in the episode reminded me of Wirt from OTGW


----------



## kikiiii

jamie is in love w/garnet & so am i


----------



## samsquared

kikiiii said:


> jamie is in love w/garnet & so am i



everything u say on this thread is life


----------



## kikiiii

LanceTheTurtle said:


> everything u say on this thread is life



i am so flattered om g


----------



## kikiiii

guys so i watched "rose's scabbard" again & im rly curious to hear yalls opinions about pearl's relationship w/rose. 
its hard to say whether pearl was in love with her, or just extremely devoted & close to her.. 

what type of relationship u guys think they might have???


----------



## Peebers

crap i totally forgot about the new episodes

none of y'all better spoil it or i will cut you


----------



## toxapex

kikiiii said:


> guys so i watched "rose's scabbard" again & im rly curious to hear yalls opinions about pearl's relationship w/rose.
> its hard to say whether pearl was in love with her, or just extremely devoted & close to her..
> 
> what type of relationship u guys think they might have???



I saw a theory that Pearl was Rose's servant/handmaiden, and that's why she was kneeling and was so devoted to Rose.


----------



## Aradai

kikiiii said:


> guys so i watched "rose's scabbard" again & im rly curious to hear yalls opinions about pearl's relationship w/rose.
> its hard to say whether pearl was in love with her, or just extremely devoted & close to her..
> 
> what type of relationship u guys think they might have???


she gay


----------



## toxapex

Peebers said:


> crap i totally forgot about the new episodes
> 
> none of y'all better spoil it or i will cut you



Okay. I would never tell you that, say, Amethyst is a clone of Jasper, or that Malachite breaks loose and Steven's singing helps Lapis remember who she is and unfuse with Jasper. 

Never.


----------



## kikiiii

tokayseye said:


> I saw a theory that Pearl was Rose's servant/handmaiden, and that's why she was kneeling and was so devoted to Rose.



oooh that would make sense???? its kinda hard to tell. she blushes nonstop & said how she had a relationship w/rose that was different then the other gems. it could still definitely be a possiblity!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aradai said:


> she gay



pearl is gay bird mom


----------



## boujee

i'm more curious in who this gem is


----------



## kikiiii

Gamzee said:


> i'm more curious in who this gem is



ur right what even is that tho


----------



## samsquared

kikiiii said:


> i am so flattered om g



girl u r a g

+ Pearl definitely loved Rose, but I think she just wanted badly to be the "favourite child" or she was Rose's "favourite child" (relatively speaking since Rose wasn't actually their mom, just their mother figure).


----------



## Peebers

YAY I FINALLY WATCHED LOVE LETTERS

MORE GARNET. YAAAYYYY :'D


----------



## Geoni

I'm caught up on all the episodes and now I have to say that my favorites are Greg, Rose, Sadie, Garnet, and Steven. I like how Steven cares about everyone and seems to have a strong and immediate bond with everyone in the city, that makes for a great character. 

And I really liked the episode with the videotape of Rose and Greg. It reminded me of that episode of Cowboy Bebop where Faye sent herself a cheerleading video for her future self - also how Rose talks about every living thing being a unique experience. I've always been against killing even insects crawling across the sidewalk because even if they seem insignificant to us humans and probably don't have a complex consciousness, the fact that each life has a unique sensory experience is what makes every living thing important to me.


----------



## Peebers

Dad said:


> I'm caught up on all the episodes and now I have to say that my favorites are Greg, Rose, Sadie, Garnet, and Steven. I like how Steven cares about everyone and seems to have a strong and immediate bond with everyone in the city, that makes for a great character.
> 
> And I really liked the episode with the videotape of Rose and Greg. It reminded me of that episode of Cowboy Bebop where Faye sent herself a cheerleading video for her future self - also how Rose talks about every living thing being a unique experience. I've always been against killing even insects crawling across the sidewalk because even if they seem insignificant to us humans and probably don't have a complex consciousness, the fact that each life has a unique sensory experience is what makes every living thing important to me.



I dunno man, if a mosquito bits me, damn well I'm going to kill that little ****.


----------



## Geoni

Well...parasites by nature don't get my sympathy, even if it's what they're hardwired to do and they can't help it.


----------



## lazuli

tokayseye said:


> I saw a theory that Pearl was Rose's servant/handmaiden, and that's why she was kneeling and was so devoted to Rose.



is that the theory in which pearls are a servant class (also evidenced by jasper calling her defective)


----------



## Greninja

computertrash said:


> is that the theory in which pearls are a servant class (also evidenced by jasper calling her defective)



Correction (a lost defective pearl)  also I can't wait for this weeks episode


----------



## Hyoshido

tfw watched all 56 Episodes in 3 days

noice


----------



## tamagotchi

Hyogo said:


> tfw watched all 56 Episodes in 3 days
> 
> noice



noiceeee

whch ones your favorite,,


----------



## toxapex

computertrash said:


> is that the theory in which pearls are a servant class (also evidenced by jasper calling her defective)



Yeah, that's the one


----------



## Hyoshido

tamagotchi said:


> noiceeee
> 
> whch ones your favorite,,


Any episode with Greg tbh, best character overall!
Also the bond with Steven and Pearl is just too precious!!

Gotta thank Computertrash for recommending it to me too!


----------



## lazuli

Hyogo said:


> Any episode with Greg tbh, best character overall!
> Also the bond with Steven and Pearl is just too precious!!
> 
> Gotta thank Computertrash for recommending it to me too!



yyehahahehahahahayhahehyahahahye
(greg is amaze tho)
(gemsonas are like the organization xiii ocs of kingdom hearts or fantrolls of homestuck lmao)


----------



## toxapex

computertrash said:


> yyehahahehahahahayhahehyahahahye
> (greg is amaze tho)
> (gemsonas are like the organization xiii ocs of kingdom hearts or fantrolls of homestuck lmao)



and fakemon

and...
_Sonic OCs_


----------



## KitTea

So much love<3
Garnet is the best.
Even Estelle is calling herself Square Mom now.


----------



## Pheenic

I really love Sadie probably 'cause i can relate to her a bit. c:


----------



## Peebers

ka3tie said:


> So much love<3
> Garnet is the best.
> Even Estelle is calling herself Square Mom now.



Square mom is best mom <3


----------



## lazuli

square mom will **** ur **** up without a second thought


----------



## RhinoK

It was only until this video that I learnt that Garnet's voice actor sang American Boy... How did I forget? I feel like an idiot 



Hyogo said:


> tfw watched all 56 Episodes in 3 days
> 
> noice



That's exactly what I did


----------



## Greninja

loved this weeks episode 


Spoiler



amythest reformed and changed her outfit to black


----------



## Beary

weird animation


----------



## lazuli

RhinoK said:


> It was only until this video that I learnt that Garnet's voice actor sang American Boy... How did I forget? I feel like an idiot
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I did



video of the year omg



Beary said:


> weird animation



what constitutes as good animation to u then lmao..


----------



## lazuli

antlers showed me a tumblr post where someone pointed out ac references amongst amethysts junk from yesterdays episode???!!
there was a lloid gyroid and a box of pansies it was so cute


----------



## RhinoK

computertrash said:


> antlers showed me a tumblr post where someone pointed out ac references amongst amethysts junk from yesterdays episode???!!
> there was a lloid gyroid and a box of pansies it was so cute



I saw the box of pansies but I disregarded it thinking "they're just pansies"

I read about Lloid on the wiki and wow
I just love all of the video game references hidden all over Steven Universe, especially Steven's toys of Cloud and Sanic

I'm probably making this up, but didn't Steven have a copy of Animal Crossing Gamecube in one episode?



Spoiler


----------



## lazuli

RhinoK said:


> I saw the box of pansies but I disregarded it thinking "they're just pansies"
> 
> I read about Lloid on the wiki and wow
> I just love all of the video game references hidden all over Steven Universe, especially Steven's toys of Cloud and Sanic
> 
> I'm probably making this up, but didn't Steven have a copy of Animal Crossing Gamecube in one episode?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 92133View attachment 92134



yeah thats def acgc (the other is SOME loz game, idk which)
and im FAIRLY sure that pansies show up in that kind of box when placed indoors.


----------



## kikiiii

gUYS im so not ready for the upcoming episodes. if pearl's, garnet's, & now amethyst's gem has regenerated, im pretty damn sure steven's is gonna be next. whats gonna happen to the poor precious bby im worried??????


----------



## nard

kikiiii said:


> gUYS im so not ready for the upcoming episodes. if pearl's, garnet's, & now amethyst's gem has regenerated, im pretty damn sure steven's is gonna be next. whats gonna happen to the poor precious bby im worried??????



is that actually possible?? i always thought it wasnt bc he was half human

but jeez if it does we get the inside scoop on what happens in the gems


----------



## kikiiii

nard said:


> is that actually possible?? i always thought it wasnt bc he was half human
> 
> but jeez if it does we get the inside scoop on what happens in the gems



well he _does_ have a gem, so i wouldnt be suprised if it can actually happen, y'know? or at least something similar to it. maybe the regeneration will b rose related????
there just seems to be some pattern with the whole gem regeneration thing so i guess we'll just wait n see!


----------



## nard

kikiiii said:


> well he _does_ have a gem, so i wouldnt be suprised if it can actually happen, y'know? or atleast something like it. maybe the regeneration will b rose related????
> there just seems to be some pattern with the whole gem regeneration thing so i guess we'll just wait n see!



oh god i want it to happen now 

y u do dis kikiiii


----------



## kikiiii

nard said:


> oh god i want it to happen now
> 
> y u do dis kikiiii



s am e i hope something rose related happens ahhh bbys

B))))


----------



## oswaldies

I hate lars omg


----------



## kikiiii

sailoreamon said:


> I hate lars omg



lars is such a bb tbh (even though he's kinda an a**)


----------



## oswaldies

kikiiii said:


> lars is such a bb tbh (even though he's kinda an a**)



Lars x Sadie tho bby


----------



## kikiiii

sailoreamon said:


> Lars x Sadie tho bby


----------



## RhinoK

kikiiii said:


> gUYS im so not ready for the upcoming episodes. if pearl's, garnet's, & now amethyst's gem has regenerated, im pretty damn sure steven's is gonna be next. whats gonna happen to the poor precious bby im worried??????



What if Rose Quartz regenerates instead
Which is very very unlikely but I'd be interested in the possibility 



computertrash said:


> yeah thats def acgc (the other is SOME loz game, idk which)
> and im FAIRLY sure that pansies show up in that kind of box when placed indoors.



Wind Waker, I assume
And yeah, they always show up in that box with four pansies in that art style, it's really likely it's a reference


----------



## kikiiii

RhinoK said:


> What if Rose Quartz regenerates instead
> Which is very very unlikely but I'd be interested in the possibility
> 
> 
> 
> Wind Waker, I assume
> And yeah, they always show up in that box with four pansies in that art style, it's really likely it's a reference



i was reading about the whole rose regenerating thing & it would be insane omg. but im not really sure if that'll happen, in fact i wouldnt really want it to????? but i feel like if something does happen to him, the whole regeneration thing will probably involve rose somehow


----------



## RhinoK

kikiiii said:


> i was reading about the whole rose regenerating thing & it would be insane omg. but im not really sure if that'll happen, in fact i wouldnt really want it to????? but i feel like if something does happen to him, the whole regeneration thing will probably involve rose somehow



I feel the same way, sort of. Would it be interesting? Yes. Is it something I particularly want to happen? No. I guess we would see the reactions of the gems when they see Rose is back (I mean they evidently miss her, and Steven even says says in Joy Ride he feels like they blame him for the fact Rose Quartz isn't around) and how it plays out, but at the same time I don't really want it. I feel the same about that too, I'm going to guess that we'll see what happens inside the gemstones and how regeneration works. Considering Rose is 'a part of Steven' and most likely regenerated in her past, I could see her being in the gem and may even be a guide to Steven to regenerating. Yet at the same time I doubt that'd happen


----------



## toxapex

oh my god


----------



## RhinoK

tokayseye said:


> oh my god



It all makes sense


----------



## milkyi

Amethyst and Rose <3


----------



## oswaldies

Greg x Amethyst


----------



## Hyoshido

only shipping allowed is Sadie and Lars

git real



tokayseye said:


> oh my god


**** you've doomed us all


----------



## Pharaoh

The first and only episode I've ever seen of it was the Lapis Lazuli one, and it was surprisingly very heartfelt, which I wasn't expecting from this show. Garnet has a wonderful design though, she was what initially perked my interest. Haven't really sought to watch it again, so it might not be my cup of tea.


----------



## Hyoshido

Pharaoh said:


> The first and only episode I've ever seen of it was the Lapis Lazuli one, and it was surprisingly very heartfelt, which I wasn't expecting from this show. Garnet has a wonderful design though, she was what initially perked my interest. Haven't really sought to watch it again, so it might not be my cup of tea.


It was the same here really, I saw an Episode and was confused what was going on so I didn't show much interest.

Then Computertrash mentioned the show more and said it's suitable for my personality so I gave it a watch again starting from the first episode and it's grown to me ever since, I watched all of the episodes up to date within' 3 days, hell, it's even caused me to make a Gemsona of such.

I'd recommend watching it and giving it a chance, there's plenty of websites (and Netflix) where you can watch the episodes from, it really plays with your emotions at times and it just makes me love the series, characters are all colorful and there's plenty of game references in the show itself.


----------



## kikiiii

RhinoK said:


> I feel the same way, sort of. Would it be interesting? Yes. Is it something I particularly want to happen? No. I guess we would see the reactions of the gems when they see Rose is back (I mean they evidently miss her, and Steven even says says in Joy Ride he feels like they blame him for the fact Rose Quartz isn't around) and how it plays out, but at the same time I don't really want it. I feel the same about that too, I'm going to guess that we'll see what happens inside the gemstones and how regeneration works. Considering Rose is 'a part of Steven' and most likely regenerated in her past, I could see her being in the gem and may even be a guide to Steven to regenerating. Yet at the same time I doubt that'd happen



(sorry this is late lmao)

i actually think ur pretty spot on with that tho. i like steven as his own character, and im kinda hoping he stays that way. im pretty sure that lion is very close to rose (maybe even rose????) though.
but i doubt they'd pass the opportunity when steven regenerates to not have it involve rose somehow so i guess we'll see!
omg, how cool would it be if rose guides him like that tho??? it would be the first time they actually make contact with each other. i would probably cry


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

I just saw the last episode that came out last Thursday today (Reformed, was it?) and I'm not gonna lie, it made me a little emotional, especially when Amethyst was reforming and Steven says she doesn't want to think about herself t̶o̶t̶a̶l̶l̶y̶ ̶n̶o̶t̶ ̶b̶e̶c̶a̶u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶h̶a̶t̶'̶s̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶w̶a̶y̶ ̶I̶ ̶f̶e̶e̶l̶ ̶a̶b̶o̶u̶t̶ ̶m̶y̶s̶e̶l̶f̶ ...

Aslo, is there a reason there's no new episode this week? I figure it doesn't matter cause I never catch it on its air date, but still, more steven!


----------



## lazuli

MyLifeIsCake said:


> I just saw the last episode that came out last Thursday today (Reformed, was it?) and I'm not gonna lie, it made me a little emotional, especially when Amethyst was reforming and Steven says she doesn't want to think about herself t̶o̶t̶a̶l̶l̶y̶ ̶n̶o̶t̶ ̶b̶e̶c̶a̶u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶h̶a̶t̶'̶s̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶w̶a̶y̶ ̶I̶ ̶f̶e̶e̶l̶ ̶a̶b̶o̶u̶t̶ ̶m̶y̶s̶e̶l̶f̶ ̶h̶a̶h̶a̶...
> 
> Aslo, is there a reason there's no new episode this week?



i know theres a hiatus, not sure why? didnt see anythin on rebeccas tumblr.


----------



## amethystttt

Amethyst because we share names, lapis because she reminds me of a friend, and pearl because she reminds me of my grandmother


----------



## samsquared

RhinoK said:


> I saw the box of pansies but I disregarded it thinking "they're just pansies"
> 
> I read about Lloid on the wiki and wow
> I just love all of the video game references hidden all over Steven Universe, especially Steven's toys of Cloud and Sanic
> 
> I'm probably making this up, but didn't Steven have a copy of Animal Crossing Gamecube in one episode?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 92133View attachment 92134



Oh, kaepora gaebora is there, too!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

I'm honestly hoping Onion is yellow diamond.


----------



## Peebers

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I'm honestly hoping Onion is yellow diamond.



tbh you're probably super high rn because that is one of the most unbelievable things i have ever read


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

Peebers said:


> tbh you're probably super high rn because that is one of the most unbelievable things i have ever read



Not really high, but more like half-asleep.  I'm just wondering why Onion doesn't have ears while the gems don't have ears either.  He also always covers his neck/throat while not talking at all, so maybe he's hiding something like a gem.  That and the fact that his skin is slightly yellow. Eh it's just a theory, but there should be more Onion.


----------



## toxapex

LanceTheTurtle said:


> Oh, kaepora gaebora is there, too!



I think that's actually just an owl. Maybe it's a reference to the owls in nintendo games in general, but Kaepora Gaebora isn't a barn owl. (Unless there's another owl that I'm missing that looks more like him)


----------



## itai

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Not really high, but more like half-asleep.  I'm just wondering why Onion doesn't have ears while the gems don't have ears either.  He also always covers his neck/throat while not talking at all, so maybe he's hiding something like a gem.  That and the fact that his skin is slightly yellow. Eh it's just a theory, but there should be more Onion.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

They added this onto Hulu so I was finally able to try this show since people kept talking about. The first couple episodes were okay, but everything I've watched after that was a lot better. Pearl would have to be my favorite gem.


----------



## toxapex

Can I re-vote, I want to select everyone on the poll

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also tfw tags

Add / Edit Tags
akame is still my waifu, mygemsonasarebest, peridot is mine, professionalbeachhunk, ronaldo x lars again, ronaldo x lars is life, rose is hotter than u, *rose is one of my waifu's, so is a fart*, trutru, ug is the tru fart, ug sucks and so do u, um peridot?? ;(, we are the crystal gems, we'll always save the day, we're nerds, weeaboo, weeaboos
View Tag Cloud

rip


----------



## Beardo

Lmao I haven't even seen the show and my friend is making me a character. I guess I'll have to start now.


----------



## kikiiii

bc hiatus


----------



## lazuli

Beardo said:


> Lmao I haven't even seen the show and my friend is making me a character. I guess I'll have to start now.



its such a neat show................. youll like it a lot broski

=

how can onion be gem if he has parents??? *boom*


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

computertrash said:


> its such a neat show................. youll like it a lot broski
> 
> =
> 
> how can onion be gem if he has parents??? *boom*



He does? I've only seen his dad, but then again I missed a bunch of episodes. I've never even heard of his mom. Oh well. Looks like I have some binge watching to do.


----------



## Dasbreenee

I just binged watched all the episodes. 
I WOULD HAVE NEVER GUESSED THAT ONION AND SOUR CREAM ARE STEP/HALF BROTHERS.


----------



## nard

computertrash said:


> its such a neat show................. youll like it a lot broski
> 
> =
> 
> how can onion be gem if he has parents??? *boom*



he could be a half gem like steven

steven has a dad

tbh, i know onion isn't yellow diamond but he's definitely not human


----------



## lazuli

Mega_Cabbage said:


> He does? I've only seen his dad, but then again I missed a bunch of episodes. I've never even heard of his mom. Oh well. Looks like I have some binge watching to do.



marty and vidalia appeared in story for steven.



Dasbreenee said:


> I just binged watched all the episodes.
> I WOULD HAVE NEVER GUESSED THAT ONION AND SOUR CREAM ARE STEP/HALF BROTHERS.



onion
sour cream
_????_



nard said:


> he could be a half gem like steven
> 
> steven has a dad
> 
> tbh, i know onion isn't yellow diamond but he's definitely not human



but
his mom is (more than likely) vidalia
fun fact vidalia is a type of onion
and yellowtail (name of onion's dad) is a type of fish. yellowtail is a fisherman.

marty + vidalia = sour cream
yellowtail + vidalia = onion
though, this would make them HALF brothers (onion and sour cream) not stepbrothers?
but this is just speculation. if onion was a half gem, hed still have ears (steven does)


----------



## Dasbreenee

computertrash said:


> marty and vidalia appeared in story for steven.
> 
> 
> 
> onion
> sour cream


Yeah, like the characters, Onion and Sour Cream?


----------



## lazuli

Dasbreenee said:


> Yeah, like the characters, Onion and Sour Cream?



i mean that their names indicated they were related since theyre both food names (plus their step/dad yellowtail)


----------



## Dasbreenee

computertrash said:


> i mean that their names indicated they were related since theyre both food names (plus their step/dad yellowtail)



Yeah but just because they're names are both food doesn't mean they're related. And I literally just watched the series. I had watched an episode here and there but never fully watched it. I just finished watching all of them online, and until the episode where Sour Cream talks about his "step-dad" they give no other Hints to them being related. 
Stevens name is Steven and his moms name is Rose. Those aren't both flowers but they're still related. XD


----------



## lazuli

Dasbreenee said:


> Stevens name is Steven and his moms name is Rose. Those aren't both flowers but they're still related. XD



thats because rose is a full on gem, steven is just a halfer. do u really think rose and greg would want to name their child after the now inactive rose quartz
i havent met anyone named rose quartz or garnet (pearl, yeah, but thats a human enough name)

sour cream and onion just looked kind of similar ok you never know with these kinds of shows


----------



## Dasbreenee

computertrash said:


> thats because rose is a full on gem, steven is just a halfer. do u really think rose and greg would want to name their child after the now inactive rose quartz
> i havent met anyone named rose quartz or garnet (pearl, yeah, but thats a human enough name)
> 
> sour cream and onion just looked kind of similar ok you never know with these kinds of shows


Well Sour Cream is a Dj. So I figured it was just his stage name. XD


----------



## lazuli

Dasbreenee said:


> Well Sour Cream is a Dj. So I figured it was just his stage name. XD



hm
hes never called by a diff name other than sour cream (i think). obviously onion and sour cream _could_ just be nicknames but you never know with shows like these
really hopin for more backstory episodes on onion family, like with the deweys >:''0

=

lets talk songs
my favs are I Am Lapis Lazuli, Lapis Lazuli, Love Like You (The Ocean Returns), Steven's Shield, no you know what i like them all so so much all ~108 of em
but i like singing to Strong in the Real Way probably the most, Stronger Than You is a close second followed by Giant Woman


----------



## Aradai

I love "Love Like You" and "Giant Woman" and then there's "I'm Still Here" it makes me so sad :'(


----------



## Prabha

what's so great about steven universe- like why is everyone so obsessed with it?

don't mean offense to the show, just curious 
I've seen a couple episodes and don't really understand the craze. although that song Giant Woman is extremely catchy and cute


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Prabha said:


> what's so great about steven universe- like why is everyone so obsessed with it?
> 
> don't mean offense to the show, just curious
> I've seen a couple episodes and don't really understand the craze. although that song Giant Woman is extremely catchy and cute



How many is a couple? I liked it better after the first couple of episodes.


----------



## Aradai

Prabha said:


> what's so great about steven universe- like why is everyone so obsessed with it?
> 
> don't mean offense to the show, just curious
> I've seen a couple episodes and don't really understand the craze. although that song Giant Woman is extremely catchy and cute


well, imo it's a very cute show with very fleshed out characters, and interesting plots. it's also the first show to be created by a woman on CN, so this is pretty revolutionary for the channel.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkDesertFox said:


> How many is a couple? I liked it better after the first couple of episodes.



Me as well.


----------



## Dasbreenee

computertrash said:


> hm
> hes never called by a diff name other than sour cream (i think). obviously onion and sour cream _could_ just be nicknames but you never know with shows like these
> really hopin for more backstory episodes on onion family, like with the deweys >:''0
> 
> =
> 
> lets talk songs
> my favs are I Am Lapis Lazuli, Lapis Lazuli, Love Like You (The Ocean Returns), Steven's Shield, no you know what i like them all so so much all ~108 of em
> but i like singing to Strong in the Real Way probably the most, Stronger Than You is a close second followed by Giant Woman


I absolutely love the backstory episodes and flashbacks and such. They really get the feels. 
I started watching the show more so after a friend of mine had mentioned there being so much more to the show than it just being a cartoon. And she was so right. 

About the songs though, I love them all! It made me happy to see Steven likes ukelele, since it's one of my favorite sounding instruments. But so far, I honestly think I like Stronger Than You (Garnets song) the best. Just because that episode to me was soo intense and finding out about garnet was awesome! And it just sounded catchy to me!


----------



## Prabha

DarkDesertFox said:


> How many is a couple? I liked it better after the first couple of episodes.



Okay I think two? One where they kept saying"if all hotdogs were perfect we wouldn't have pork chops" er somehing like that

then I watched one where pearl (blonde girl I think?) and amethyst merged and became a giant woman
Oh! And one where steven wanted to spend time with them and they made like waffles and stuff ( I forgot )

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aradai said:


> well, imo it's a very cute show with very fleshed out characters, and interesting plots. it's also the first show to be created by a woman on CN, so this is pretty revolutionary for the channel.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Me as well.




Woah it's made by a woman? That's pretty cool
Yeah I like the art style of the show


----------



## Greninja

Prabha said:


> Okay I think two? One where they kept saying"if all hotdogs were perfect we wouldn't have pork chops" er somehing like that
> 
> then I watched one where pearl (blonde girl I think?) and amethyst merged and became a giant woman
> Oh! And one where steven wanted to spend time with them and they made like waffles and stuff ( I forgot )
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woah it's made by a woman? That's pretty cool
> Yeah I like the art style of the show


the phrase is "If every porkchop were perfect we wouldn't have hotdogs"
and you can watch all the steven universe episodes on Kiss Cartoon


----------



## MBaku

It's not a bad show. I think Amethyst's character design is an eyesore, though.


----------



## toxapex

MBaku said:


> It's not a bad show. I think Amethyst's character design is an eyesore, though.



How so? If it helps, the colors of her shirt and pants are eventually reversed lol


----------



## MBaku

tokayseye said:


> How so? If it helps, the colors of her shirt and pants are eventually reversed lol



I'm just not very fond of it. No particular reason, it just doesn't resonate with me.


----------



## lazuli

HEY YALL GUESS WHAT
ORDER OF AMULETS IS FINALLY UP AND RUNNING
this is for those of u who have gemsonas, obviously. im so so so excited!!!!


----------



## toxapex

page 69







I'm so sorry


----------



## lazuli

tokayseye said:


> I'm so sorry



pls dont be


----------



## Astro Cake

[source]

Hiatus </3


----------



## Greninja

Astro Cake said:


> [source]
> 
> Hiatus </3



what noooo i was looking foward to this weeks episode


----------



## Ghost Soda

Now that I marathoned episodes of SU, I'd probably vote Amethyst as my favorite character. ~


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Lol I made a gif out of a Steven Universe YTP.






YTP by Dikekike/KroboProductions


----------



## toxapex

DarkDesertFox said:


> Lol I made a gif out of a Steven Universe YTP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YTP by Dikekike/KroboProductions



That gif made me realize

I really like that scene transition they use as an alternative to "speed lines" 

It's cool and really fits the show's geometric environments (speaking of, the clouds and streaks in the sky in a lot of shots are beautiful)


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

Greninja said:


> what noooo i was looking foward to this weeks episode



Kinda sucks yeah. Oh well. At least we're given an idea when they'll be coming back with new episodes.


----------



## RhinoK

I'm probably late but Peridot's weapon.... How did I not realise? (Assuming that it is her weapon, but where else would she pull that from? It came from her gem


----------



## Robonoid

.........._where is peridot_


----------



## himeki

Um...why isn't there an option for 'I don't know what Steven Universe Is?'


----------



## Peebers

MayorEvvie said:


> Um...why isn't there an option for 'I don't know what Steven Universe Is?'



...A 5 second google search could do wonders.


----------



## Robonoid

RhinoK said:


> I'm probably late but Peridot's weapon.... How did I not realise? (Assuming that it is her weapon, but where else would she pull that from? It came from her gem


lmao i thought she pulled it out from her hair


----------



## lazuli

all gems summon their weapon thru their gem(s). but for some reason, i dont feel like her weapon is bombs. i wouldve thought something megaman-like, maybe a canon-thing or whatever megaman has.

also to yall saying 'wheres x character!!!!!??', look at when this thread was made. i dont think you can edit polls.


----------



## PrinceLOVE

I love Amethyst's new outfit


----------



## Robonoid

computertrash said:


> also to yall saying 'wheres x character!!!!!??', look at when this thread was made. i dont think you can edit polls.



oh ok sorry i didnt know about polls not being editable;;;


----------



## toxapex

computertrash said:


> all gems summon their weapon thru their gem(s). but for some reason, i dont feel like her weapon is bombs. i wouldve thought something megaman-like, maybe a canon-thing or whatever megaman has.
> 
> also to yall saying 'wheres x character!!!!!??', look at when this thread was made. i dont think you can edit polls.



Plus the OP left TBT (her main account anyway)


----------



## Robonoid

one of the main su composers covered the main street music and other acnl soundtracks !!!


----------



## tomothy

idk where to put this so I'll just leave it here lmao



Spoiler:


----------



## GoldWatson

Steven Universe is terrible.


----------



## toxapex

Lemon Pop said:


> idk where to put this so I'll just leave it here lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



You can't spell Opal without pal

I love it


----------



## Greninja

GoldWatson said:


> Steven Universe is terrible.



well then dont  comment troll


----------



## pillow bunny

DarkDesertFox said:


> Lol I made a gif out of a Steven Universe YTP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YTP by Dikekike/KroboProductions



I don't watch this show but now I'm going to.


----------



## Celestefey

Lemon Pop said:


> idk where to put this so I'll just leave it here lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



That's super cute! Opal is my favourite fusion.  Sooo beautiful. I really hope we get to see more fusions after the hiatus. Maybe a Pearl and Garnet fusion?


----------



## Mini Mario

RhinoK said:


> I'm probably late but Peridot's weapon.... How did I not realise? (Assuming that it is her weapon, but where else would she pull that from? It came from her gem



Don't know if I'm late to the party, butttt I think that I saw Pearl pull out a Mirror from "Her" Head, but it wasn't her weapon. Storage?


----------



## lazuli

Mini Mario said:


> Don't know if I'm late to the party, butttt I think that I saw Pearl pull out a Mirror from "Her" Head, but it wasn't her weapon. Storage?



yes, she has that ability. she has also pulled out a roll of police tape and somethin else, i forget what.


----------



## RhinoK

Robonoid said:


> one of the main su composers covered the main street music and other acnl soundtracks !!!



I do sense similarities to the Ocean Returns/Love Like You.. but I'm not sure if it's just me



Spoiler


----------



## Vizionari

Celestefey said:


> That's super cute! Opal is my favourite fusion.  Sooo beautiful. I really hope we get to see more fusions after the hiatus. Maybe a Pearl and Garnet fusion?



I actually can't wait to see Pearl and Garnet fuse. Wonder what gem they'll create? :O


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

Vizionari said:


> I actually can't wait to see Pearl and Garnet fuse. Wonder what gem they'll create? :O


I'm just hoping they'll have wolverine claws.


----------



## Improv

man i lowkey wanna watch this but idk how to get caught up ???


----------



## Aradai

Improv said:


> man i lowkey wanna watch this but idk how to get caught up ???



it's on hiatus until summer jsyk


----------



## samsquared

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0w-UJkTVFU
Have any of you heard this yet?!!! It's amazing!!


----------



## tamagotchi

LanceTheTurtle said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0w-UJkTVFU
> Have any of you heard this yet?!!! It's amazing!!



Yes!!
However, I prefer this version:






aah theyre both so nice


----------



## RhinoK

Vizionari said:


> I actually can't wait to see Pearl and Garnet fuse. Wonder what gem they'll create? :O



Just going off a pattern, but I can imagine that the design will be more based on Garnet's. This is based on what we've seen so far:


Spoiler



Amethyst + Pearl (Opal) has more of Pearl's design
Amethsyt + Garnet (Sugilite) has more of Amethyst's design
Ruby + Sapphire (Garnet) has more of Ruby's design

Arguably, each fusion's design has been influenced by one member of the fusion. Since Sugilite was more based on Amethyst's appearance, and Opal was mroe based on Pearl's appearance, I guess we could guess that Pearl + Garnet would have a more 'Garnet' based appearance. 
I don't know how to explain it, but yeah


----------



## Robonoid

GoldWatson said:


> Steven Universe is terrible.



ok thanks for ur pleasant commentary


----------



## lazuli

Improv said:


> man i lowkey wanna watch this but idk how to get caught up ???



watch it all in one weekend, thats wot i did
ur feely feels will be all over the place.


----------



## toxapex

http://stevencrewniverse.tumblr.com/post/119974401732/hiatus-ends-june-15-more-details-coming

beep beep


----------



## samsquared

tamagotchi said:


> Yes!!
> However, I prefer this version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aah theyre both so nice



both are wonderful, omg. scibot9000 is a genius <3


----------



## (ciel)

I only marginally like Pearl and Garnet more (and I wanna cosplay Pearl so bad!!) But I really love everyone. It's such a great show.


----------



## ReXyx3

I've never seen this show before, I'm actually surprised that so many people like it. I'll have to tune in to see what all the hype is about!


----------



## Beardo

Cosplaying Amethyst for comic con! LOL I'm gonna stay up until 3 AM because I found a video of the whole first season and I have to watch the whole thing at once. Plus I have an OC now so there's no going back.

I'm Steven Universe trash.


----------



## spiffys

there are so many good characters in this show and i absolutely love all of them. (except lars. i really don't like him since he's kind of an insecure jerk who hasn't really learned from his mistakes or apologized for anything. until he redeems himself i just... will not ever care about him. it should be no surprise i hate any ships involving him because i don't think anyone deserves to go through that LOL.)

it's really hard for me to choose a favorite. i identify with steven so much, but garnet is my favorite gem and connie is such a good friend and greg is a great dad despite the hardships he faces raising steven and AGGGGH. i love everyone!!


----------



## Peebers

spiffys said:


> there are so many good characters in this show and i absolutely love all of them. (except lars. i really don't like him since he's kind of an insecure jerk who hasn't really learned from his mistakes or apologized for anything. until he redeems himself i just... will not ever care about him. it should be no surprise i hate any ships involving him because i don't think anyone deserves to go through that LOL.)
> 
> it's really hard for me to choose a favorite. i identify with steven so much, but garnet is my favorite gem and connie is such a good friend and greg is a great dad despite the hardships he faces raising steven and AGGGGH. i love everyone!!



FINALLY! I don't really ship Sadie and Lars because Sadie is such a sweetie and Lars is one just ******* smh :/


----------



## spiffys

Peebers said:


> FINALLY! I don't really ship Sadie and Lars because Sadie is such a sweetie and Lars is one just ******* smh :/



exactly!! i don't know why people ship them? sometimes you like someone but they are not healthy to be friends or romantic partners with! i hope sadie stands up to him soon.


----------



## Cadbberry

spiffys said:


> exactly!! i don't know why people ship them? sometimes you like someone but they are not healthy to be friends or romantic partners with! i hope sadie stands up to him soon.


Its mainly cause it is implied they have some romantic feelings to each other in some way so a lot of people just go with the show ship


----------



## Ike Gawain

Could hardly choose but decided on Lapis, love her, love everyone...except lars >.<


----------



## Beardo

So excited for the upcoming Steven Bomb

- - - Post Merge - - -



Improv said:


> man i lowkey wanna watch this but idk how to get caught up ???



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAUKoVZNy7s

That's episodes 1-20 right there


----------



## RhinoK

Beardo said:


> So excited for the upcoming Steven Bomb



So am I, it's going to be on during my exams so it'll be the only thing keeping me going that week

The StevenBomb:


> *June 15: ?Sworn to the Sword?- *_Connie trains with Pearl to be a sword fighter._
> 
> *June 16: ?Rising Tides/Crashing Skies?-*_ Ronaldo does some investigative reporting on whether Steven and the Crystal Gems are safe for Beach City._
> 
> *June 17: ?Keeping It Together?-*_ Steven and the Gems find a dark secret when they revisit Kindergarten._
> 
> *June 18: ?We Need to Talk?-*_ Greg tells Steven and Connie the story of how he learned about Gem fusion._
> 
> *June 19: ?Chille Tid?- *_Steven and the Gems hope a slumber party will allow them some time to relax._



I'm reeeaallly hoping for some Stevonnie in "We Need To Talk" (Episodes about fusions are my favourite regardless) and I'm certain "Rising Tides" (Lapis and Jasper/Malachite) and "Crashing Skies" (Peridot) will be about Lapis, Jasper, and Peridot.
Talking of Peridot, we know that she's trying to reactivate the Kindergarten (as we found out in "Marble Madness"). The description for "Keeping it Together" suggests she has at least started something, or at least reached Kindergarten.
Oh, and I'm here for Connie being a sword fighter. I'm constantly hoping for Stevonnie to use Rose's scabbard and Rose's Shield, but that'd never happen


----------



## Enderwoman

All the new episodes there sound really exciting! I'm anticipating the one about revisiting Kindergarden.


----------



## Squigly Contiello

I'm hoping we get to see some new fusion in We Need to Talk. Besides, I think that a Pearl/Garnet fusion is way overdue. And not just because I like them together.

Garnet's definitely one of my absolute favorites, because she is just two small aliens that love each other so much. She's strong and cool, and practically as perfect as one can get.


----------



## Astro Cake

You should really put those episode summaries under a spoiler tag.


----------



## Improv

I know this was a few pages back but :v

Anyway, I'm trying to get caught up before next week! I'm on episode 31 right now and this is probably one of my favorite shows to be honest.

Also Garnet is amazing ok.


----------



## Celestefey

I really want to see a Pearl/Rose fusion. I bet it would be beautiful!! ;w; THE BEST FUSION, I'm sure...


----------



## L. Lawliet

Sour Cream is pretty awesome


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

I'm hoping for an episode where we learn how Ruby and Sapphire met. From the looks of the next Steven Bomb we might see it soon.


----------



## toxapex

L. Lawliet said:


> Sour Cream is pretty awesome



Just let him be a DJ


----------



## Mahoushoujo

i always forget to watch su i need to get caught up again but i love the show honestly
i love all of the charas esp garnet amethyst n rose


----------



## Midoriya

Freaking love this show.  My favorite character is Steven (Shocker, right?)


----------



## Greninja

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3bHsNMVzz0


----------



## Improv

Greninja said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3bHsNMVzz0



I just watched that episode last night & loved it so so much omg


----------



## RhinoK

I'm going to cry 
Adrisaurus covered Stronger Than You and it's probably my favourite cover of this song


----------



## tumut

I love this show from what I've seen but I don't have TV so I hardly get to watch it.


----------



## Beardo

I cosplayed Amethyst at Comic Con yesterday and got art of my gemsona. Super fun! Someone even recognized who I was and asked for a pitcure. It's my first cosplay, and I didn't have much money to spend, but it was still an awesome experience.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Beardo said:


> View attachment 99659
> 
> I cosplayed Amethyst at Comic Con yesterday and got art of my gemsona. Super fun! Someone even recognized who I was and asked for a pitcure. It's my first cosplay, and I didn't have much money to spend, but it was still an awesome experience.



Cool. By any chance were you cosplying (old) pilot Amethyst? (with the fanny pack) My favorite char by the way. But if I had to cosplay as someone I'd be Jasper, I would never pull off Amethyst lips and I'm too milk skinned to be Garnet.


----------



## Beardo

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Cool. By any chance were you cosplying (old) pilot Amethyst? (with the fanny pack) My favorite char by the way. But if I had to cosplay as someone I'd be Jasper, I would never pull off Amethyst lips and I'm too milk skinned to be Garnet.



I was actually going for beach Amethyst since she has the fanny pack in that one too. I'll probably do pilot Amethyst next time.


----------



## RhinoK

Beardo said:


> I was actually going for beach Amethyst since she has the fanny pack in that one too. I'll probably do pilot Amethyst next time.



Your cosplay looks amazing, especially as it's your first cosplay (no offence, because honestly I couldn't ever cosplay)! As you said, with a bit more money it could improve, but as it is it is amazing and I'm always a fan of seeing SU cosplays, so if you do get around to cosplaying pilot Amethyst (or any other character, for that matter) then share the pictures, because we'd love to see them


----------



## Beardo

RhinoK said:


> Your cosplay looks amazing, especially as it's your first cosplay (no offence, because honestly I couldn't ever cosplay)! As you said, with a bit more money it could improve, but as it is it is amazing and I'm always a fan of seeing SU cosplays, so if you do get around to cosplaying pilot Amethyst (or any other character, for that matter) then share the pictures, because we'd love to see them



Thank you! People saying stuff like that is really inspiring and makes me want to cosplay more <3


----------



## Dry-ice-bat

I don't see Peridot :.;


----------



## nard

i love the new opening! eerrgghhh the episode was good too


----------



## tomothy

that episode was amazing 

i love love love swords so much 

aLSO NEW THEME YES


----------



## Greninja

nard said:


> i love the new opening! eerrgghhh the episode was good too



some people havent seen it yet...


----------



## kikiiii

WHO'S RDY 4 THE STEVEN BOMB


----------



## nard

Greninja said:


> some people havent seen it yet...



and

you didnt have to watch it/its just a new intro


----------



## Mahoushoujo

i honestly loved the new ep so much aaaa


----------



## toxapex

Sworn to the Sword is one of my favorite episodes out of this whole show

Like damn I feel like I was punched in the emotions but in a good way

- - - Post Merge - - -



nard said:


> i love the new opening! eerrgghhh the episode was good too



musically, I think the original opening was better, but I like the animation or w/e for the new one


----------



## MadisonCrossing

I loved the new episode too!  And the opening is so cute ; v ;  Perks of being central time is seeing the episodes an hour earlier than some people heh


----------



## Beardo

*sobbing*


----------



## RhinoK

Beardo said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sobbing*





Spoiler



I loved this song, and the 'Jam Session' song (I heard 'Gem' at first and I thought we'd get Stevonnie)
I thought this would be a 'one-off', easy episode, which Connie would learn how to sword fight and maybe fight an enemy, but my gosh it tugged on my heart strings. Then again, there has never been an episode I haven't fully enjoyed and has ever really been a 'filler' (Although 'Cat Fingers' was seriously disturbing...)

I'm so glad Steven is becoming even more skilled with his powers, he seemed to have some control over his shield/weapon and I hope we see it more.


----------



## Improv

tokayseye said:


> musically, I think the original opening was better, but I like the animation or w/e for the new one



i agree 100%


----------



## Beardo

I'm really hoping we get an episode sooner or later on the war/homeworld gems. I'm interested, and it would also help for fan stuff (oc's, stories, art, ect.) Plus, a little more Rose Quartz wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Xintetsu

Where's Peridot?? 
Oh well, voted for Amethyst and Lapis tho I really love all the characters in the series. Seriously, there's not a character I don't like! There will always be a special place for Peridot in my heart however. <3 Hope they show more of her soon!


----------



## Beardo

I just had a thought: The new intro is like the My Little Pony intro. It's pretty much the same, but as more characters and places get introduced and become a focus they add them in.

Of course, there are more changes in the SU intro, but after watching it, that's what I thought of.


----------



## tumut

I actually really like the new intro.


----------



## RhinoK

Spoiler



That episode was left on such a big clfifhanger and I have so many questions. I love the morals though, especially about consent


----------



## Improv

i honestly wasn't a big fan of the episode last night just ugh ronaldo i don't like him at all :/


----------



## Beardo

Crying after watching Keeping it Together. Good lord that one hit me hard


----------



## tumut

Improv said:


> i honestly wasn't a big fan of the episode last night just ugh ronaldo i don't like him at all :/



Same here he can be thrown in the wood chipper.


----------



## tomothy

Spoiler: !!!spoiler alert!!



man that episode was really disturbing; the conjoined limbs are just plain creepy ε=٩(●❛?❛)۶

i really hope we get to learn about who the other crystal gems were! it seems like there were a lot more


----------



## Zane

Spoiler: spoilerz for new ep



the imagery/themes in the last ep were genuinely pretty disturbing woW, wasn't expecting that after the comical build up. I somehow completely missed the Renaldo episode before this so I'm glad I had that to go back to and watch LOL needed somethng lighthearted after that
anyway really interested to learn more about the gem shards now


----------



## undernickle

GUIZE I HAVE WE NEED TO TALK EARLY I JUST WATCHED IT I CAN LINK IT


----------



## nard

undernickle said:


> GUIZE I HAVE WE NEED TO TALK EARLY I JUST WATCHED IT I CAN LINK IT



ok buddy

link me 

- - - Post Merge - - -



undernickle said:


> GUIZE I HAVE WE NEED TO TALK EARLY I JUST WATCHED IT I CAN LINK IT



thats what i thought lol


----------



## undernickle

https://r7---sn-jc47eu7l.googlevide...m=26&mn=sn-jc47eu7l&ms=tsu&mt=1434620181&mv=m




No need to thank me

- - - Post Merge - - -



nard said:


> ok buddy
> 
> link me
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> thats what i thought lol



Happy now?


----------



## nard

undernickle said:


> https://r7---sn-jc47eu7l.googlevide...m=26&mn=sn-jc47eu7l&ms=tsu&mt=1434620181&mv=m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need to thank me
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Happy now?



yep ill go watch it right now


----------



## Beardo

Spoiler: We need to talk



OH MY GOD ROSE IS SO ADORABLE! I love her so much!  And her and Greg's relationship... 

That episode is my favorite episode from the Steven Bomb so far


----------



## tomothy

Spoiler: we need to talk spoilers



OhMYGOd RAINBOW QUARTZ!! i have wanted a pearl/rose fusion for so long omfg yes this is amazing


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Ughh I wanna watch the new episodes but I don't have cable atm and they all sound really good Fuuuuuuuuuu-


----------



## RhinoK

Spoiler: We Need To Talk



OKAY So we got Stevonnie (albeit for like five seconds but I'll take it) and we got the Greg/Rose duet Rebecca Sugar promised us and we also got RAINBOW QUARTZ and I'm sorry but I love fusion episodes so much

I love Pearl but damn she's thirsty and I kinda felt bad that she got so jealous and upset Greg by calling him a phase like :/ 
I was kinda hoping for a Greg/Rose fusion even though we knew it wouldn't happen considering Pearl and Amethyst were so confused to how Steven and Connie could fuse, but I could always dream

Talking of Connie, I'm loving how much more she's appearing and how strong and developed she is becoming, as well as Steven.





MyLifeIsCake said:


> Ughh I wanna watch the new episodes but I don't have cable atm and they all sound really good Fuuuuuuuuuu-



All of the episodes of from Steven Bomb 2.0 (so far) are below, including 'We Need to Talk', which will be aired later tonight! Enjoy!



Spoiler: Steven Bomb 2.0 Episodes



Sworn to the Sword
Rising Tides/Crashing Skies
Keeping it Together
We Need To Tak


----------



## L. Lawliet

Wednesday nights episode was dark. The whole forced fusion is messed up. 

We need to talk was a perfect way to follow it up about fusions and how they work.


----------



## tamagotchi

rose is hot



Spoiler: sp



when rose/pearl fusion death dropped i cried


----------



## Mahoushoujo

Spoiler



jesus rose is so beautiful and pearl loves rose so much jfc i loved this episode so much


----------



## Beardo

tamagotchi said:


> rose is hot
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: sp
> 
> 
> 
> when rose/pearl fusion death dropped i cried





Spoiler



I WAS LITERALLY JUST SCREAMING "YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS ***** WERK" THE WHOLE TIME


----------



## tamagotchi

Beardo said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I WAS LITERALLY JUST SCREAMING "YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS ***** WERK" THE WHOLE TIME





Spoiler



RIGHT OH YMM GOD I DID NOT EXPECT HER TO DO THAT IM SO GRATEFUL THAT **** WAS MY _LIFE_

best fusion right there


----------



## Vizionari

I literally just binge watched all four episodes, the last two hit me hard. 



Spoiler



Pearl was so thirsty for Rose lmao, but really glad we got to see more into Greg and Rose's relationship


----------



## kikiiii

rose character development was amazing in yesterdays episode ;0; she went from thinking that humans were cute, funny, not worth much, (due to her possible gem hierarchy), to actually respecting them and w h o a. ive been super into the fusion theme in this week's episodes!!!! pearl is thirsty af

also i kinda think that steven can fuse with connie bc he's a sort of 'missing link'. he's kinda like a bridge in between gem & human, meaning he can fuse with both. but rose and greg cant technically fuse bc she's 100% alien, while greg is 100% human :/// if thats already obvious dont hate me lmao ive just been thinkin


----------



## Beardo

This

This


Also K.K. Slider in We Need to Talk


----------



## Greninja

Omg this episode was great!!!


----------



## tumut

I binged all day and watched every episode to date. I'm kinda bummed cause I don't we'll see too much of Sugilite in the future. I mean unless Pearl was hurt and couldn't fuse with Garnet/Amythest, I don't think Garnet would fuse with Amythest knowing how risky it is. 

Also Do it for him/her > Stronger than you


----------



## tamagotchi

sugilite should have her own episode and it should be based solely on nicki minaj's best rap verses


----------



## Vizionari

I watched "Chille Tid" (or whatever it's called) online a few hours ago, the Lapis scenes were freaky o_o


----------



## Greninja

for the next steven bomb is gonna be about this gem named sardonyx 
the gem sardonyx has been hiding in plain sight in past episodes sorry ignore this

Who do you think Sardonyx is? 
I believe its the gem that is depicted in the Crystal temple or maybe Onion?!?!


----------



## boujee

Greninja said:


> for the next steven bomb is gonna be about this gem named sardonyx
> the gem sardonyx has been hiding in plain sight in past episodes so
> 
> who do you think Sardonyx is?
> I believe its the gem that is depicted in the Crystal temple or maybe Onion?!?!



It maybe a Garnet and Pearl fusion
Perhaps crystal temple,  but if you're taking information from that "SU FACTS" blog, literally everything there is misinformation and gags.


----------



## Greninja

Gamzee said:


> It maybe a Garnet and Pearl fusion
> Perhaps crystal temple,  but if you're taking information from that "SU FACTS" blog, literally everything there is misinformation and gags.



no its from their tumblr page


----------



## nard

Greninja said:


> no its from their tumblr page



i just looked at it and theres nothing

give me a link to where you found that info please


----------



## Greninja

http://stevencrewniverse.tumblr.com/ im pretty sure this is their tumblr if im not mistaken

https://www.tumblr.com/tagged/week-of-sardonyx


----------



## nard

Greninja said:


> http://stevencrewniverse.tumblr.com/ im pretty sure this is their tumblr if im not mistaken
> 
> https://www.tumblr.com/tagged/week-of-sardonyx



i see no evidence of sardonyx being in plain sight and the post being from stevencrewniverse?

and looking thru those, it's fake


----------



## tomothy

nard said:


> i see no evidence of sardonyx being in plain sight and the post being from stevencrewniverse?
> 
> and looking thru those, it's fake



took a screenshot for you bc you can't see the post apparently?? clicky click

I'm excited for steven bomb 3.0 I want more peridot pls


----------



## nard

Lemon Pop said:


> took a screenshot for you bc you can't see the post apparently?? clicky click
> 
> I'm excited for steven bomb 3.0 I want more peridot pls



i was talking about the thing greninja posted about saying sardonyx being in plain sight but they crossed it out and said to ignore it


----------



## tomothy

nard said:


> i was talking about the thing greninja posted about saying sardonyx being in plain sight but they crossed it out and said to ignore it



oh because when you said 


nard said:


> i just looked at it and theres nothing
> 
> give me a link to where you found that info please



I assumed you couldn't see the post, sorry


----------



## nard

Lemon Pop said:


> oh because when you said
> 
> 
> I assumed you couldn't see the post, sorry



no problem its fine


----------



## Greninja

nard said:


> i was talking about the thing greninja posted about saying sardonyx being in plain sight but they crossed it out and said to ignore it



im sorry about that part i realized i read it on the wiki i thought maybe that part wasnt true again i apologize for the false information


----------



## RhinoK

Spoiler: Steven Bomb 3 Episodes








Some strange titles to say the least...


----------



## Jawile

So turns out Cry For Help is going to be about, you guessed it... The Crying Breakfast Friends.


----------



## samsquared

An Onion episode???


----------



## agentvenom

pearl <3


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

I missed so much this past week! Excited for Steven Bomb 3!!


----------



## Dasbreenee

LanceTheTurtle said:


> An Onion episode???


Yes, the episode is Amethyst and Steven exploring Onions house.


----------



## kikiiii

ahh im so excited for the next steven bomb!! i really enjoy steven bombs more than having a new episode every week, theres always so much hype in the community


----------



## boujee

I'm not sure if anyone seen the spoiler of sardonyx, but hot damn that fusion dance MWAH


----------



## grufflepuff

I want so, so badly to like Steven Universe, but I just...don't. I don't dislike it, and I'd certainly watch it if someone else wanted to watch it, and I'd even enjoy it a bit. But I don't like it enough to purposely go watch it by myself, or to make art for it, or really anything else. It's cute, and I love that there are so many varied lady characters, and I like the premise, but it just leaves me...underwhelmed. 

(Though, come to think of it, that's kind of how I feel about most of the cartoon shows I've watched, except Bob's Burgers.)


----------



## boujee

grufflepuff said:


> I want so, so badly to like Steven Universe, but I just...don't. I don't dislike it, and I'd certainly watch it if someone else wanted to watch it, and I'd even enjoy it a bit. But I don't like it enough to purposely go watch it by myself, or to make art for it, or really anything else. It's cute, and I love that there are so many varied lady characters, and I like the premise, but it just leaves me...underwhelmed.
> 
> (Though, come to think of it, that's kind of how I feel about most of the cartoon shows I've watched, except Bob's Burgers.)



That sucks, for you.
The show is more of a growing process of Steven, if you were actually watching minding the "cuteness" cause even though it's "cute", it's not. THERE'S A STORY, actual history that keep you wanting to know more but it all depends on the development of Steven. When he grows, we grow with him. There's character development of all the gems(if you were watching, seriously).

But aye, it's not everyone cup of tea.


----------



## RhinoK

Jawile said:


> So turns out Cry For Help is going to be about, you guessed it... The Crying Breakfast Friends.



Spoiler about the plot for Cry For Help (bc it's a lot more than that)


Spoiler: Cry for Help (and Keystone Motel too)



Peridot rebuilds the towers that Sugilite destroyed in 'Coach Steven' to broadcast a 'cry for help', requesting backup. Oh and Pearl and Garnet fuse into Sardonyx, learning from the mistake of fusing into Sugilite last time. Enjoying being Sardoynx so much, Pearl keeps rebuilding the communication towers to fuse into Sardonyx, but is caught out and forced by Amethyst to admit it to Garnet. 

(Keystone Motel) Steven, Greg, and Garnet go on a trip. Sapphire and Ruby are both mad, but Sapphire wants to forgive Pearl for using them while Ruby is rlllyyy angry so they unfuse because they can't focus on the fusion. We learn more about Ruby and Sapphire, such as Ruby having fire power, her weapon (a glove), and Sapphire's one eye, psychic abilities, and ice powers.



Oh and for anyone who hasnt seen them:



Spoiler: Steven Universe Extended Theme - Possible Yellow Diamond Spoiler?













Spoiler: Sardonyx


----------



## Vizionari

RhinoK said:


> Spoiler about the plot for Cry For Help (bc it's a lot more than that)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cry for Help (and Keystone Motel too)
> 
> 
> 
> Peridot rebuilds the towers that Sugilite destroyed in 'Coach Steven' to broadcast a 'cry for help', requesting backup. Oh and Pearl and Garnet fuse into Sardonyx, learning from the mistake of fusing into Sugilite last time. Enjoying being Sardoynx so much, Pearl keeps rebuilding the communication towers to fuse into Sardonyx, but is caught out and forced by Amethyst to admit it to Garnet.
> 
> (Keystone Motel) Steven, Greg, and Garnet go on a trip. Sapphire and Ruby are both mad, but Sapphire wants to forgive Pearl for using them while Ruby is rlllyyy angry so they unfuse because they can't focus on the fusion. We learn more about Ruby and Sapphire, such as Ruby having fire power, her weapon (a glove), and Sapphire's one eye, psychic abilities, and ice powers.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and for anyone who hasnt seen them:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Steven Universe Extended Theme - Possible Yellow Diamond Spoiler?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sardonyx





Spoiler



Ahh I knew Sardonyx would be a Pearl and Garnet fusion! Can't wait for Steven Bomb ;u;


----------



## tumut

Couldn't resist the spoilers



Spoiler



I honestly hate the way Sardonyx looks, maybe she won't look that bad if I could see her better. I'm also kinda dissapointed that Sardonyx is a fusion and not a new gem. Anyway i'm excited for the all new episodes nonetheless, especially the Onion one.


----------



## Astro0

Spoiler: spoilersss



im already gay for yellow diamond, i need steven bomb 3 imMEDIATELY and i need one of the diamonds to be in it


----------



## Astro Cake

Tumblr has spoiled so much of Stevenbomb 3 for me because people don't tag their spoilers. What jerks.


----------



## mitzi_crossing

I love Pearl!


----------



## Clavis

I started watching, i'm currently on ep 9 ^_^


----------



## Goth

no fusions besides garnet?


----------



## tumut

Leave Me Alone said:


> no fusions besides garnet?



The poll is incredibly outdated.

Also I just saw Sardonyx and she's so ugly ugh...

I didn't look at all of the spoilers though like the one about Yellow Diamond.


----------



## erikaeliseh

ive never actually seen it, is it any good? i only found out what it was this week, my tumblr dashboard is full of posts about it. Should i watch it?


----------



## Luxanna

erikaeliseh said:


> ive never actually seen it, is it any good? i only found out what it was this week, my tumblr dashboard is full of posts about it. Should i watch it?



YOU HAVE TO WATCH IT >:O YOU HAVE TOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

Spoiler: Spoilers



The only thing I sort of splurged on when reading spoilers was that Sardonyx was a Garnet/Pearl fusion, butttt;


asdfgjkl THE POSSIBLE YELLOW DIAMOND REVEAL. I'M SERIOUSLY SO EXCITED






grufflepuff said:


> I want so, so badly to like Steven Universe, but I just...don't. I don't dislike it, and I'd certainly watch it if someone else wanted to watch it, and I'd even enjoy it a bit. But I don't like it enough to purposely go watch it by myself, or to make art for it, or really anything else. It's cute, and I love that there are so many varied lady characters, and I like the premise, but it just leaves me...underwhelmed.
> 
> (Though, come to think of it, that's kind of how I feel about most of the cartoon shows I've watched, except Bob's Burgers.)



Ehh liking any sort of show is really just based on an instant preference. I think my favorite part about SU though is the underlying morals in some of the episodes because they have to deal with some big issues in today's society!


----------



## Mini Mario

Spoiler



MY REACTION TO YELLOW DIAMOND


----------



## milkyi

Urg new episode coming on in 1 min. Rose Quartz will always be the best crystal gem. Rainbow Quartz= best fusion


----------



## Perri

Greg is my favorite. My favorite episode is "Steven's Story" (I think that's the name!) when he tells the story of how he met Rose. ; w ; I won't summarize obviously, but it's adorable. Also, his songs and values are great. He means well of his son, and the Gems too. c:


----------



## Greninja

Spoiler



OMG Garnet is super mad at pearl cant wait for tomorrows episode!
also i was a little surprised that garnet fused with amethyst again wow soo much feels


----------



## boujee

I just love sardonyx personality.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

Spoiler: Cry For Help



Just finished this episode and...woah. Feels.

I like how there's a little more tension in the story. It's going to be strange that Garnet is upset at Pearl now, but it makes the plot pretty interesting!

Also, Sardonyx...I guess she just wasn't what I was expecting from a Garnet/Pearl fuse? She's a pretty amusing fusion but she's not my favorite. ^^;


----------



## Vizionari

Spoiler



Oh man...I got so scared for Pearl. Garnet was so mad...

Sardonyx's personality is quite charming and amusing though, haha. Can't wait for the next episode.


----------



## kikiiii

anyone else see a resemblance between the warden (from superjail) & sardonyx this cant just be me pls


----------



## tumut

I can't stand Sardonyx still. Anyway things are gonna be interesting with Garnet mad at Pearl. Pearl is so thirsty lmao.


----------



## tamagotchi

why are all fusions hot

I love sardonyxs weapon. it looks cute lol
her music was v cute also .



Spoiler



amethyst looked sad it hurt me but everyone knows sugilite is the best fusion so it doesn't matter :^)



amethysts song was really good omg I loved it so much it was sad but was super nice /


----------



## Beardo

Love love love Sardonyx


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

I should continue watching this? I used to watch it and thought it was weird. (I didn't know what TBT was back then) But I don't have cable or Hulu.


----------



## Eve

I love Pearl and how she was just soooooo mean when she was young! Her songs are great as well. But I do love Steven and his expressions during "Do It For Him/Her." Go to https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qNcRuPkhO_g and this time, don't focus on the beautiful song that's playing, just focus on Steven's emotions/expressions/hand motions during the song. You'll find it hilarious! And Sardonyx-- she's probably one of my favorite fusions!


----------



## RhinoK

I'm crying at Amethyst's song because of how much I relate to it right now (and other people too judging from people's comments online) and I wish it was longer. I can't stop listening to it 



ApolloJusticeAC said:


> I should continue watching this? I used to watch it and thought it was weird. (I didn't know what TBT was back then) But I don't have cable or Hulu.



Every Episode up until Chille Tid (The second most recent episode)



Spoiler: Cry For Help/Sardonyx



I was originally hoping for Sardonyx to be a new gem from Homeworld, but magician mum is amazing! The way she's so specific, intelligent, accurate, faultless, elegant, controlled, surgical, graceful, and powerful is just... wow. To be honest I don't blame Pearl for wanting to fuse with Garnet. Sardonyx got that cool hammer and the tuxedo and the spinny arms. I want a Sardonyx spin-off in which she hosts a TV show because I honestly wanted to scream at her first line.
We should be getting more Sardonyx too considering it's the 'week of Sardonyx', which makes me curious to how Pearl and Garnet will make up


----------



## toxapex

Spoiler



I am so on board with Sardonyx. She's really cool. The rotating parts of her body kinda struck me as odd at first but I'll get used to it lol. Her hammer is cool, and I like how it's so bouncy and elastic. (insert good s**t meme)

And wow yeah, I have no idea who to really side with. They all had their reasons to be upset and I don't like seeing their lil gem family like this


----------



## Hyoshido

Spoiler: I didn't rly like yesterday's episode



I'm not really diggin' Sardonyx, I feel like their personality is just too..."different" from what SU has really shown off, I mean, I don't HATE the fusion and everything but there's nothing to really like.

Also what's with Pearl constantly being a pest now, srsly


----------



## Beardo

Spoiler: Pearl now



She's such a perfectionist, I think it's nice that we're finally seeing some flaws other than "control freak" and that sort of thing. She wants to feel strong, and being with Garnet makes her strong. Amethyst admitted to feeling the same way. It's just character development and a look inside who she really is and how she feels. I'm finding her a lot more bearable now that she's vulnerable.


----------



## Greninja

LOL Ruby is hilarous in this episode u all gotta watch todays episode


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

Spoiler: Keystone Motel



I really liked this episode. The motel and diner sort of added a new atmosphere to the show..and seeing Ruby and Sapphire again was really cool! This episode also helped move the plot along pretty quickly, which is good to see ^-^


----------



## milkyi

Tonights episode was awesome. I love sapphire alot now heh laughy sapphy


----------



## Pearls

I want to go on tumblr but i kept seeing spoilers for the new episode which i haven't watchedd yet ;n; i really want to watch it


----------



## tumut

I loved that episode alot. So nice to Ruby and Sapphire again. Also they went to Pennsylvania? (keystone state, also it was on the pamphlet) I thought that was kinda weird, Beach City is based on Maryland though so it makes sense. I guess we can assume that Steven Universe takes place in an alternate demension of Earth, and that it does take place in America.


----------



## Greninja

Ruby lol
I am an eternal flame baby! *smash flips table*


----------



## kirakinn

I love all the characters. I feel like at this point we know the least about Amethyst, and I'd really like to get to know more about her! She seems like such a complex and interesting character. I also really love Lapis, she's so cool, and I defimitely want more from her! Of course, Onion is a bit of a mystery, too. What is he hiding...


----------



## Pearls

I just watched the new episode and I loved it omg, it's my fav. I really love ruby and sapphire ❤


----------



## Eve

I love that quote! "I an external flame, baby!!!" LOL, kinda reminds me of my crazy side.


----------



## Dasbreenee

I'm really surprised that Cartoon Network actually let them get away with the super obvious love between Ruby and Sapphire. I'm so incredibly happy about it to be honest. I understand some people may see this is not okay, for a kids show. But I feel like it's something that kids should be exposed to. Unless their parents don't want them to, but I'm just happy that Cartoon Network actually went through with putting this episode up.


----------



## tamagotchi

WHAT THE **** RUBY AND SAPPHIRE ARE SO CUTE WHAT THE **** OH MY GOD,


----------



## Vizionari

"Can't you see, I'm completely engulfed with rage."
- Sapphire

I just laughed at that, and anyways I really enjoyed the episode.


----------



## samsquared

I'm an eternal flame baby!!!!
Yessss
Also, I love how Steven thinks it's his fault that his moms are fighting, omg precious baby <3
Not without our free iiiiiceeeee yesssss
Ugh, these last two episodes have just been gold. Sardonyx was so great and annoying at the same time~ I was so excited to see Sugilite again, even under the circumstances. And, you know, I love bird mom, but she is so selfish. I know that's like her big character flaw, seeking approval so desperately as to be reckless and selfish, but I almost can't believe she would jeopardise the planet like that just to fuse with Garnet. I mean, Rose, maybe, but Garnet... There's still a lot we don't know, I think. And, btw, crying breakfast friends looks awful- sorry Steven.


----------



## tamagotchi

ruby and sapphire cant be a same sex couple so it doesn't matter if they are shown on tv bc theyre not both girls so stop saying that theyre gay and that cartoon network did something accomplishing !!

me: stop right there


----------



## Dasbreenee

tamagotchi said:


> ruby and sapphire cant be a same sex couple so it doesn't matter if they are shown on tv bc theyre not both girls so stop saying that theyre gay and that cartoon network did something accomplishing !!
> 
> me: stop right there



Literally I started reading this and got soooo pissed off. Then I saw the end. XD 
I mean I don't push same sex marriage/couples on people who just don't believe it because of religion or whatever. But it still makes me angry to read that kind of stuff.


----------



## Jawile

I am an ETERNAL FLAME, baby!

Last night's episode officially made Ruby my favorite gem. I love how she was pacing around at the bottom of the pool, then made the water boil. RUBY BEST GEM


----------



## tumut

Spoiler



I loved tonight's episode. Onion is my second favorite character next to Greg because they're both too adorable. Anyway it was cool to see Amethyst find an old friend and I love how ****ed up Onion is.



- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## tamagotchi

Glad that Amethyst has a friend, she needs one right now.

On the other hand, I like Onion. He's cute.


----------



## Greninja

Spoiler:  yes very elegant sardonyx


----------



## Astro Cake

Onion is my sonion.


----------



## Eve

OMG, yes! What is wrong with Onion?! And I'm really happy that Vidalia came back.


----------



## Arualx

Lapis is my darling angel I love her she's adorable


----------



## Sienna

Eve said:


> I love that quote! "I an external flame, baby!!!" LOL, kinda reminds me of my crazy side.



Her "crazy" side


----------



## RhinoK

Spoiler: Friend Ship spoilers kind of? (Episode poster)









Peridot's hand? Jasper and Lapis knocked over? What could this mean? I'm too excited/scared


----------



## RhinoK

Spoiler: Screens from the new episode


----------



## samsquared

Amethyst is slowly starting to become my favourite character (next to Steven (and Garnet), of course). I want the next Steven Bomb to be about Amethyst, too. Amethyst forever~


----------



## tumut

I feel like I'm the only one who doesn't like Sardonyx.  But ugh those teeth. I don't like Rainbow Quartz either she looks like a Barbie. After the new episode I like Peridot even more. Amethyst too.


----------



## samsquared

Peridot is getting even campier and I love when she shows up
"Get off of me, you _Steven_."
YESS


----------



## Astro Cake

Rainbow Quartz and Sardonyx have weird eyes and it bothers me.


----------



## Mini Mario

Astro Cake said:


> Rainbow Quartz and Sardonyx have weird eyes and it bothers me.



I thought I was the only one. Sardonyx's eyes are floating OFF HER FACE!


----------



## iFallOutBoy

Is pretty much Garnet so


----------



## boujee

I'm still not over Pearl letting Steven fall


----------



## nard

Gamzee said:


> I'm still not over Pearl letting Steven fall



he had grabbed the vines and when she looked over the edge, she knew we would be fine and climb up so she didnt help him

or at least i think


----------



## boujee

nard said:


> he had grabbed the vines and when she looked over the edge, she knew we would be fine and climb up so she didnt help him
> 
> or at least i think



LOL that's not an excuse. He’s HALF HUMAN and even if it was established he could poof and regenerate, a fall from that height might have cracked his gem anyways. I love pearl as a character, I like that she has flaws but I don't like her *** ups. She didn't even feel remorse after, as soon as he got up there the first thing that comes out of her mouth is Rose. We all know that pearl LOVES steven BUT it just shows that she hold her grief for Rose higher than him which is terrible.


----------



## AmexNitro

My boyfriend's Laughy Sapphy, and I'm the Eternal Flame.


----------



## RLinksoul

When I first started watching I liked Garnet the least ONLY because she was so closed off and quiet. Episodes like "Future Vision" and "Monster Buddies" really changed that and now she's become my favorite for sure. I respect Pearl and how protective she is, but Garnet is the best mom. She lets Steven try things, learn and grow but always keeps a close eye (or three) on him, whereas Pearl is usually the first one to pull him away from anything.

Honestly among the characters on this list the only one I don't have immense amounts of respect for is Lars. We've had the "He's a jerk, but then he's less of a jerk" thing happen so many times it feels like he just gets reset. I wanna see him open up progressively instead of always just flipping back and forth.

And I can't really say much about Lion because well... he's an enigma.


----------



## Alice

RLinksoul said:


> When I first started watching I liked Garnet the least ONLY because she was so closed off and quiet. Episodes like "Future Vision" and "Monster Buddies" really changed that and now she's become my favorite for sure. I respect Pearl and how protective she is, but Garnet is the best mom. She lets Steven try things, learn and grow but always keeps a close eye (or three) on him, whereas Pearl is usually the first one to pull him away from anything.
> 
> Honestly among the characters on this list the only one I don't have immense amounts of respect for is Lars. We've had the "He's a jerk, but then he's less of a jerk" thing happen so many times it feels like he just gets reset. I wanna see him open up progressively instead of always just flipping back and forth.
> 
> And I can't really say much about Lion because well... he's an enigma.



The moment I really started appreciating Garnet is when Steven and Connie fused. She was so overjoyed and proud.


----------



## Greninja

Spoiler:  Steven bomb 4.0


----------



## Eve

AmexNitro said:


> My boyfriend's Laughy Sapphy, and I'm the Eternal Flame.



Awww... that's so cute! ^3^

- - - Post Merge - - -

LOL, I love nicknames!


----------



## Dunquixote

I watched Steven Universe for my first time on Tuesday, at a friend's house; so far, I really like Steven and Amethyst. :]


----------



## nard

Greninja said:


> Spoiler:  Steven bomb 4.0



i dont think its steven bomb 4.0, i think its new episodes every week on thursdays(?)


----------



## RLinksoul

Alice said:


> The moment I really started appreciating Garnet is when Steven and Connie fused. She was so overjoyed and proud.



Yesh, and after the season finale we find out why.

I really love how this show, even if lightly, has some continuity. I'm SO glad it's not one of those "Steven is going to be incompetent forever because comedy" type shows. I love protagonists who grow and learn things along the way, and Steven has come a long way from thinking that he gets his powers from ice cream sandwiches. XD

Stevenbomb 3.0 spoilers


Spoiler



I know there's a handful of the fandom who is really miffed at Pearl right now, but I can't be upset. I'm so glad she's being made to answer for her actions, whereas in episodes like Rose's Scabbard and Sworn to the Sword she got off pretty easy.

That's all I ask of a character, that they acknowledge and work to make amends for their mistakes.


----------



## RhinoK

nard said:


> i dont think its steven bomb 4.0, i think its new episodes every week on thursdays(?)



August 6th is a Thursday, which is when Steven Universe regularly aired until the hiatus (Thursday 30th April 2015) 
Since then we've had two Steven Bombs, both of which began on Mondays, as well as the first Steven Bomb in March

If we were going to have another Steven Bomb, I think it'd be more advertised and would start on Monday instead

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: Sardonyx



This link confirms that Sardonyx will appear again but

They say that she'll appear differently, but this was in reference to how gems 'poof' ("_they update their forms after they poof_")

Does this mean that Pearl and/or Garnet are going to 'poof' again and have a different design?


----------



## RhinoK

Steven Universe episode guide for August


----------



## Buggy

Lion is truly majestic. Like the cotton candy of the jungle.
But TBH, I love every single character. They're all so relatable.


----------



## Greninja

RhinoK said:


> August 6th is a Thursday, which is when Steven Universe regularly aired until the hiatus (Thursday 30th April 2015)
> Since then we've had two Steven Bombs, both of which began on Mondays, as well as the first Steven Bomb in March
> 
> If we were going to have another Steven Bomb, I think it'd be more advertised and would start on Monday instead
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sardonyx
> 
> 
> 
> This link confirms that Sardonyx will appear again but
> 
> They say that she'll appear differently, but this was in reference to how gems 'poof' ("_they update their forms after they poof_")
> 
> Does this mean that Pearl and/or Garnet are going to 'poof' again and have a different design?



maybe its before they regenerated?

- - - Post Merge - - -



RhinoK said:


> Steven Universe episode guide for August



also is that legit?


----------



## RhinoK

Greninja said:


> maybe its before they regenerated?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> also is that legit?



I would like to see a flashback to that. I'd also love an Alexandrite fusion dance, I'd love to see how it'd work (Garnet fusing with Pearl to form Sardonyx, then fusing with Amethyst? Garnet fusing with Amethyst to form Sugilite, then fusing with Pearl? Amethyst and Pearl forming Opal, then fusing with Garnet? Or maybe they do a three way dance? Or more countless, ridiculous possibilities involving Ruby and Sapphire)

And yes, it's legit, TV guide has listed the episodes, and as has tvchedule.

The only thing that isn't legit are the release dates, because it was announced yesterday that the episodes are starting again next month in September
There's only four Thursdays (The day Steven Universe has aired on for the past two years) in September, being the 3rd, 10th, 17th, and 24th (which I just realised, means I'll be getting an episode on my birthday in October, which is a great birthday gift), assuming there isn't going to be a Steven Bomb (assuming it'll start on Monday like the other Steven Bombs, that means the 7th, 14th, 21st or 28th) or a change of schedule. 

I'm honestly not surprised, Ian Jones Quartey stated himself that they were running out of episodes to air (I can't find the source but I'm sure he said it, also said that they were up to episode 36 of which I'm assuming is Season 2, which would be episode 88 overall, and we're currently on 67) , which is probably the reason behind the hiatus


----------



## PeeBraiin

Yaaas amethyst B)


----------



## Xeno1000

HOW DID I NOT SEE THIS THREAD!


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

I didn't realize there would not be a new episode today! It looks like they're releasing new episodes every Sunday now?? Strange. I guess the promo for the return of episodes was off, as it said the return day was today.


----------



## Vizionari

AnEndlessOcean said:


> I didn't realize there would not be a new episode today! It looks like they're releasing new episodes every Sunday now?? Strange. I guess the promo for the return of episodes was off, as it said the return day was today.



I heard that the new episodes begin in September (in which I'll already be in school, unfortunately )


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

Vizionari said:


> I heard that the new episodes begin in September (in which I'll already be in school, unfortunately )



Ohh yikes  I guess we'll all have to wait it out a little longer.


----------



## Greninja

Everyone vote for cookie cat here- http://recipes.wikia.com/wiki/User_blog:Asnow89/2015_Battle_of_the_Fantasy_Foods_-_Round_THREE


----------



## PrincessSara

SU and Gravity Falls are my jam lately, wish there were newer episodes faster D: so deprived *weeps*

but in SU, I'd say Rose Quartz, Amethyst and Lapis Lazuli are my favorites, and probably combined, the equivalent of myself. one part loving/caring (and 'large', x.x but thats ok >:3), one part silly and crazy, and 1 part depressed/anxious/nervous all the time.

SU is a great show and I hope it continues FOREVER.

Sidenote though, I guess I'm sometimes like the sides of Garnet too, I have my angry moments like Ruby but I'm also calm and collected at times as well like Sapphire...plus Sapphire is beautiful >.<

- - - Post Merge - - -

PS: WHY NO STEVONNIE OPTION. if that was one I'd stick it at number 2. one of the best characters evar in cartoon history...NEED MOAR STEVONNIE D:


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

I love garnet, but if I was like any su characters, I'd probably be Connie.


----------



## Frostbitten

Out of all honesty, when cartoon network showed previews of SU, I thought it was going to be another crappy, plotless show.
Ohhhh man, was I WRONG. 
The characters, the villains, the story... It's actually great! On top of that, the show can be funny, but has moments of sadness and seriousness. I can't put it into words, but it's a great show and I need to catch up on what's going on. I'd like to learn more about Rose and what happened to her.


----------



## PrincessSara

Frostbitten said:


> Out of all honesty, when cartoon network showed previews of SU, I thought it was going to be another crappy, plotless show.
> Ohhhh man, was I WRONG.
> The characters, the villains, the story... It's actually great! On top of that, the show can be funny, but has moments of sadness and seriousness. I can't put it into words, but it's a great show and I need to catch up on what's going on. I'd like to learn more about Rose and what happened to her.



CATCH UP. DO IT NOWWWWWWW! There's only like 65 episodes of 10 mins a piece out there right now, not that hard X3 

if you like Steven Universe, I recommend you check out Gravity Falls as a pairing, since together they're like a fine cartoon meal <3 give that show like 3 or so episodes to capture you though


----------



## PrincessSara

who thinks September cannot come fast enough >.>


----------



## Kuroh

What did you guys think of the Uncle Grandpa crossover episode?

Before watching it I heard that "it's not that bad, it was actually kind of good!!" and then I watched it and it was just so weird and cringe-worthy I wish they never made that episode


----------



## PrincessSara

umeiko said:


> What did you guys think of the Uncle Grandpa crossover episode?
> 
> Before watching it I heard that "it's not that bad, it was actually kind of good!!" and then I watched it and it was just so weird and cringe-worthy I wish they never made that episode



it was a bit silly, but crossovers typically are. I personally enjoy the laxness of Uncle Grandpa as a show, but its not something I'd binge watch like SU/Gravity Falls.


----------



## Vizionari

umeiko said:


> What did you guys think of the Uncle Grandpa crossover episode?
> 
> Before watching it I heard that "it's not that bad, it was actually kind of good!!" and then I watched it and it was just so weird and cringe-worthy I wish they never made that episode


I personally thought it was funny, loved the Pearl freak out moments cx


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Vizionari said:


> I personally thought it was funny, loved the Pearl freak out moments cx



My favorite part of that episode was the incest joke. Hats off to Rebecca Sugar for somehow getting that to air. 

I guess it could have been worse, but honestly my biggest complaint about it was the clashing art styles. I seriously think they could  of picked a better show to collaborate with, but lets just thank it was a joke and not canon.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

MyLifeIsCake said:


> My favorite part of that episode was the incest joke. Hats off to Rebecca Sugar for somehow getting that to air.
> 
> I guess it could have been worse, but honestly my biggest complaint about it was the clashing art styles. I seriously think they could  of picked a better show to collaborate with, but lets just thank it was a joke and not canon.



I thought the canon/cannon joke was one of the funniest in the series, but I really don't care to ever see the episode again. Same with 'Horror Club'.


----------



## nard

MyLifeIsCake said:


> My favorite part of that episode was the incest joke. Hats off to Rebecca Sugar for somehow getting that to air.
> 
> I guess it could have been worse, but honestly my biggest complaint about it was the clashing art styles. I seriously think they could  of picked a better show to collaborate with, but lets just thank it was a joke and not canon.



uh

what was a incest joke?? i think i missed that


----------



## RLinksoul

umeiko said:


> What did you guys think of the Uncle Grandpa crossover episode?



I'm not sour about it by any means. I thought it was amusing how they immediately declared it non-canon and made jokes about shipping and such. But my dislike for the Uncle Grandpa characters (especially Pizza Steve) caused it to be a very "meh" episode.

Pretty much the only episodes I don't care for are the ones where they do something bizarre and completely different, like the story of Garnet teaming up with the rabbit and frog, or the Mockumentary episode starring my least favorite character, Ronaldo.



nard said:


> what was a incest joke?? i think i missed that



When Steven introduces his "Uncle Grandpa" to the Gems, Pearl asks "So he's Greg's brother... and his father?" and Garnet replies "That explains a lot."

According to the staff it wasn't meant to be taken as a joke about Greg being inbred, but it sure sounds like it.


----------



## celestialprince

No fusions on the poll except for Garnet?  On another note, Sardonyx is precious~


----------



## uwuzumakii

I am quite fond over this show even though I don't watch it very often. I've memorized the entire opening theme, cuz it's so good! My favorite character is obvs Lion since he is a majic lion that is majic and awesome. 11/10 IGN.


----------



## Greninja

Cookie Cat is loosing!! Vote 4 cookie cat in round 4 or the Fantasy food battle
http://recipes.wikia.com/wiki/User_blog:Asnow89/2015_Battle_of_the_Fantasy_Foods_-_Round_FOUR


----------



## RhinoK

The new Steven Universe extended intro in high quality without the crowd freaking out every 2 seconds <3



nard said:


> uh
> 
> what was a incest joke?? i think i missed that



I think it was:
"So he's Greg's dad and brother?"
and Garnet said:
"That would explain a lot"


----------



## Shimmer

I chose Rose Quartz. 	
Susan Egan voices her and my god, that woman's voice makes my heart pound. What a beautiful (and sexy) voice. <3


----------



## samsquared

Greninja said:


> Cookie Cat is loosing!! Vote 4 cookie cat in round 4 or the Fantasy food battle
> http://recipes.wikia.com/wiki/User_blog:Asnow89/2015_Battle_of_the_Fantasy_Foods_-_Round_FOUR



I am really sad that they pitted Cookie Cat against the Krabby Patty
Krabby patties can't be beat aaaaugh


----------



## strawbewwy

i love pearl!


----------



## RhinoK

Steven Universe returns next month and I need to know what day so I can prepare for my life being ruined again



LanceTheTurtle said:


> I am really sad that they pitted Cookie Cat against the Krabby Patty
> Krabby patties can't be beat aaaaugh



Except they can, Cookie Cat won with 52%!


----------



## Greninja

Round five has started!! vote 4 cookie cat!!! http://recipes.wikia.com/wiki/User_blog:Asnow89/2015_Battle_of_the_Fantasy_Foods_-_Round_FIVE


----------



## nard

cookie cat isnt going to win im actually kinda sad..


----------



## tamagotchi

"People are gonna get their Nuka-Cola and it's really just Coke and Hot sauce mixed together or just pure coke and it'll taste horrid or well exactly like coke. When they grab cookie cat they are gonna eat an amazing ice cream sandwich."

this is me
( i voted 4 nukacola )

when do the new episodes start btw?? if nyone knows


----------



## nard

tamagotchi said:


> "People are gonna get their Nuka-Cola and it's really just Coke and Hot sauce mixed together or just pure coke and it'll taste horrid or well exactly like coke. When they grab cookie cat they are gonna eat an amazing ice cream sandwich."
> 
> this is me
> ( i voted 4 nukacola )
> 
> when do the new episodes start btw?? if nyone knows



i still want cookie cat nella..

and no clue bc crewniverse has only been posting backgrounds and props


----------



## visibleghost

i've watched like 10 episodes. it's alright i guess but i really don't  get the hype. most of the characters are annoying imo especially steven, greg and amethyst.


----------



## Esphas

lencurryboy said:


> i've watched like 10 episodes. it's alright i guess but i really don't  get the hype. most of the characters are annoying imo especially steven, greg and amethyst.



if youre bored id suggest skipping straight to mirror gem & ocean gem and then the return & jail break as theyre the episodes that started the hype. these arent the only good episodes however

- - - Post Merge - - -

most episodes after ocean gem have been great and all of season 2 has been pretty awesome

- - - Post Merge - - -

all episodes relevant to the plot or episodes that reveal anything about the crystal gems pasts are worth watching


----------



## Greninja

lencurryboy said:


> i've watched like 10 episodes. it's alright i guess but i really don't  get the hype. most of the characters are annoying imo especially steven, greg and amethyst.



i recomend these episodes from season one 
Season 1:
Giant Woman
Steven the sword fighter
Roses room
coach steven
monster buddies
an indirect kiss
mirror gem
ocean gem
these episodes with help you understand more about steven universe

after ocean gem the series becomes more interesting


----------



## tamagotchi




----------



## RhinoK

So no one has talked about the past three episodes?

ESPECIALLY the amazing episode last night?
It's made me super hyped for the next episode


----------



## tumut

I didn't even know there were new episodes out. I'll have to catch up.


----------



## Greninja

RhinoK said:


> So no one has talked about the past three episodes?
> 
> ESPECIALLY the amazing episode last night?
> It's made me super hyped for the next episode



i know im suprised too omg peridot this is my favorite episode by far


----------



## samsquared

PERIDOT
MY BODY IS READY


----------



## Vizionari

Last night's episode was awesome, I'm liking Peridot more and more xD


----------



## Astro Cake

Is it just me or does Peridot have a huge head compared to the rest of her real body?


----------



## RLinksoul

Astro Cake said:


> Is it just me or does Peridot have a huge head compared to the rest of her real body?



It's definitely hard to get used to, especially when her hair is so massive. I kinda think Ruby has a big head for her small stature as well.

As for this week's episode. I couldn't help but notice there's a window in Steven's bathroom next to the sink. I guess Peridot doesn't know such a thing can be opened, or broken.


----------



## RhinoK

RLinksoul said:


> It's definitely hard to get used to, especially when her hair is so massive. I kinda think Ruby has a big head for her small stature as well.
> 
> As for this week's episode. I couldn't help but notice there's a window in Steven's bathroom next to the sink. I guess Peridot doesn't know such a thing can be opened, or broken.



She's fascinated by her reflection and is scared by a comb, I wouldn't be surprised if she doesn't



Spoiler: When it Rains



More Peridot!! She finally leaves the bathroom and is actually concerned for Steven, even calling him by his name, and not 'the Steven', 'clod', or 'pebble'


----------



## Ghost Soda

RLinksoul said:


> Honestly among the characters on this list the only one I don't have immense amounts of respect for is Lars. We've had the "He's a jerk, but then he's less of a jerk" thing happen so many times it feels like he just gets reset. I wanna see him open up progressively instead of always just flipping back and forth.



Honestly, I don't recall him ever actually growing as a character at all...


----------



## RLinksoul

Ghost Soda said:


> Honestly, I don't recall him ever actually growing as a character at all...



In Lars and The Cool Kids he and Steven actually seem to get along in the end, whereas he was dismissive of Steven in the beginning.

In Joking Victim he realizes what a jerk he was toward Sadie and helps her clean up.

Horror Club had a nice moment between him and Ronaldo, but other than that he's been pretty much a nonstop jerk.

So yea, I can definitely agree with you there. All he does is be a jerk and then learn his lesson only to be a jerk again next time we see him.


----------



## tamagotchi

confession i dont like peridot shes cute but i think shes annoying. but i hope we can see her open up to steven in future episodes (we probably will)

also ronaldo and lars yes i love them


----------



## gravyplz

im not sure why but i hate ronaldo, he is just so whiney and anoying


----------



## Damniel

Gotta love Garnet!


----------



## riummi

I hope Lars actually changes and won't be so much of a jerk later on. I also want to see Connie help out more with those special missions and stuff c:


----------



## boujee

Lars is just there for me.

But tonight's episode was good
More information more seriousness 
I like it


----------



## Ghost Soda

Does anyone else think that the ending song for Winter Forecast is creepy asf?


----------



## AkiBear

I love all the characters! They're all great in their own way and the gems are amazing and the human characters are amazing, too. I think I'll go with Pearl as my favorite atm.


----------



## RhinoK

http://the-world-of-steven-universe.tumblr.com/post/135463720051/steven-universe-is-back

There's also a preview for 'The Answer' - a backstory for how Ruby and Sapphire met.


----------



## cIementine

I like connie, rose quartz and garnet the best.


----------



## teto

RhinoK said:


> http://the-world-of-steven-universe.tumblr.com/post/135463720051/steven-universe-is-back
> 
> There's also a preview for 'The Answer' - a backstory for how Ruby and Sapphire met.



That last episode looks like Steven's gonna be sneaking a peek at some of Peridot's stuff..
Or listening at least.


----------



## SoftFairie

Rose, Pearl, and Peridorito are my main b******


----------



## teto

Kidcatisbestcat said:


> Rose, Pearl, and Peridorito are my main b******



that's going in the quote pile you son of a gun

(also peridorito sux)


----------



## SoftFairie

Delishush said:


> that's going in the quote pile you son of a gun
> 
> (also peridorito sux)



um, no she don't


----------



## teto

Kidcatisbestcat said:


> um, no she don't



um, yes she does
i liked her when she was an annoying villain more
she was way better that way


----------



## SoftFairie

Delishush said:


> um, yes she does
> i liked her when she was an annoying villain more
> she was way better that way



True, I feel though she will always be annoying...good or bad


----------



## teto

Kidcatisbestcat said:


> True, I feel though she will always be annoying...good or bad



It's probably gonna be another one of those
''i used to be bad but suddenly i'm good, now let's have an emotional arc''
and I get that's what SU is about, but that type of 'instantly reformed' storytelling isn't gonna work for me
I WANT PERIDOT TO BE A WEASEL DAMNIT


----------



## SoftFairie

Delishush said:


> It's probably gonna be another one of those
> ''i used to be bad but suddenly i'm good, now let's have an emotional arc''
> and I get that's what SU is about, but that type of 'instantly reformed' storytelling isn't gonna work for me
> I WANT PERIDOT TO BE A WEASEL DAMNIT



you never know, sugar might be trolling us making us think a redemption arc is coming up,

then BAM! Peri betrays the gems or something weasly


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Who here thinks it'd be odd if EVERY SINGLE GEM IN THE SHOW fused together!?

All 8 of them!


----------



## teto

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Who here thinks it'd be odd if EVERY SINGLE GEM IN THE SHOW fused together!?
> 
> All 8 of them!



Amelaperideararnetvenartz


----------



## RhinoK

Kidcatisbestcat said:


> you never know, sugar might be trolling us making us think a redemption arc is coming up,
> 
> then BAM! Peri betrays the gems or something weasly



I get the sense that "It Could've Been Great" is referring to Peridot redeeming herself, but she escapes the Earth, since they do go to the Moon, after all, and "Log Date 7 15 2" is Steven listening to Peridot's log dates. However the leaked titles and descriptions back from August kinda mention Peridot (one episode saying "Steven helps two friends get along at the Barn", which is very likely to be Peridot) so I doubt she would leave.


----------



## ACNLover10

Mine's Steven Universe. xD


----------



## boujee

So does that make Steven a Capricorn?


----------



## Chicken Tender

Dulcettie said:


> I'm sure most people's favorite character is Garnet. I don't blame them, though. She's rad.
> 
> But I adore Lars. He seems like a complex character that I want to know more about.



Yes! Lars is a really under appreciated character,
Im just hoping for more episodes based around him


----------



## Sweetley

Oh well, my favorite character isn't in the poll...I like Peridot a lot, because she is kind of funny.
But I like also the Crystal Gems and Lars.

Can't wait for the next new episodes!


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale

Garnet is the the best mom but Pearl is a close second because I love her so very much.


----------



## RhinoK

Looks like Peridot's gonna get contacted by Yellow Diamond in some form


----------



## boujee

he's gotten tall

- - - Post Merge - - -

In the last bit of the preview he's taller than Connie, his shirt is revealing this stomach more.


But question, are all gems the same in appearance? Specifically Ruby and that time we seen another Jasper fighting young pearl.


----------



## RhinoK

Gamzee said:


> he's gotten tall
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> In the last bit of the preview he's taller than Connie, his shirt is revealing this stomach more.
> 
> 
> But question, are all gems the same in appearance? Specifically Ruby and that time we seen another Jasper fighting young pearl.



I noticed that
I think the pink shirt he's wearing when they dance is Connie's gift. I'm hoping they'll fuse into Stevonnie as well.

Well it depends, Amethyst is 'overcooked' so she is very different to other Amethysts by description (we haven't seen other Amethysts so it's sorta hard to judge). I can see them being the same during their first form, but I can see their outfits altering slightly each time they reform, which would set them apart from each other. Also their gems are in different positions, which could be symbolic or meaningful. 

Was it confirmed it was a Jasper? She looked similar to Jasper but I don't think it was ever confirmed.


----------



## boujee

Nope! It wasn't the Jasper we're currently seeing since this Jasper never seen Rose. I think it was in sworn to sword where pearl was training Connie and Garnet explained to Steven about how Pearl kept retreating to her Gem to "protect" Rose while the gem who was hurting her resemble Jasper.


I could be wrong. But I like what you said for each gem began to create their own identity as they reform.


----------



## crystalchild

i suspect that gems look the same when they're produced, but can choose to change appearance as they reform, yes.

can't wait for garnet's backstory, any episode with ruby and sapphire is a good episode. bless.

ps. me favorite character is onion.


----------



## boujee

ahhh!


----------



## tumut

Gamzee said:


> ahhh!


Same.


----------



## Vizionari

I really liked today's episode, can't wait to watch the rest of this week's episodes


----------



## RhinoK

Yesterday's episode was amazing, I loved the song

I've seen the first 1 minute and 30 seconds of the rest of the episodes, and all I can see is I'm VERY excited for Thursday and Friday


----------



## Esphas

just wanted to say how much i loved the latest ep. peridots my fave character of everything ever


----------



## Beardo

cotton candy garnet


----------



## Vizionari

Today's episode was intense. 



Spoiler



I thought Garnet would kill Peridot when she held her like that O_O

Definitely interested to see how the Diamond Authority will played out in the later two episodes.


----------



## Hermione Granger

This episode was much better than the past two ones. I realized that I'm not into the mushy, over-done lovey dovey as much as I am into mysteries unraveling and action occurring. The past two episodes _are_ cute, but I wasn't as hyped about them as others.


----------



## boujee

Lol she roasted rose 

Also cartoonetwork showed a promo that wasn't supposed to air and kinda spoiled the next two up coming episodes.


----------



## riummi

Spoiler



I get the feeling that peridot will betray them :c


cant wait for the next ep.


----------



## Esphas

xx


----------



## boujee

Anyone believe that rose quartz is pink diamond?
I thought about it but after seeing the last couple of episodes we know that each diamond are in a respective court. I thought it would make sense that rose was perhaps pink diamond but people will know she's pink diamond base off her gem, right? And she's also not quite mention? So is rose quartz from pink diamond's court? Do you think pink diamond was peaceful or a tyrant(like stronger than the other diamond and just left suddenly so that's why they still keep her symbol around but not is much mention). Just curious.


----------



## Hermione Granger

Esphas said:


> same
> 
> 
> 
> same but thats not to say i dislike the other two eps



Nah, I didn't dislike them. If anything, yesterday's episode made me love Connie even more. They just weren't as ~amazing~ as others made it out to be on my Facebook dashboard. It's more like they were fueling ships to me. Garnet's episode was very informational, and I appreciated it, but I could've done without the singing lol. But overall they were entertaining to watch.


----------



## boujee

Or do you think she's the first diamond before all the other diamonds?
Do you think they displace her?


----------



## Hermione Granger

Gamzee said:


> Anyone believe that rose quartz is pink diamond?
> I thought about it but after seeing the last couple of episodes we know that each diamond are in a respective court. I thought it would make sense that rose was perhaps pink diamond but people will know she's pink diamond base off her gem, right? And she's also not quite mention? So is rose quartz from pink diamond's court? Do you think pink diamond was peaceful or a tyrant(like stronger than the other diamond and just left suddenly so that's why they still keep her symbol around but not is much mention). Just curious.



I didn't even know this was a theory until today. I mean, she seems like she was _highly_ respected, so I would't be surprised. However, I don't have much knowledge of the theory or any details so I'll just wait until everything unravels and go from there.


----------



## boujee

Same. I don't think I see anyone mention the theory I posted before but perhaps someone did. I just see a lot of theories surrounding that rose is pink diamond where I'm kinda skeptical about it. She's is a Quartz and that's why she's huge but not as big as a diamond(Someone did a height comparison). It would also be weird if she just shape shifted back to pink diamond and be like HUZZAH!


----------



## Beardo

I'm wondering if Peridot is going to turn or something. Her mind is more logical than emotional, unlike the rest of the gems/Steven. The Earth doesn't have an significance to her. I'm wondering what that thing she had at the end of the episode is.

After going back and watching the episode with the forced-fusions, things make more sense. The gems that were forced to fuse were part of Rose's army, the rebellion. Ruby and Sapphire knew these gems, same as Amethyst and Pearl. And the gems are aware of what happened to them, that's why the fusion-monster thing was screaming. The outlines of the gems that made it up were trying to escape. Sapphire said "it wasn't our fault" because after seeing Ruby and Sapphire fuse, they started the forced fusion experiments. So Garnet had to witness her dead friends being forced together and turned into monsters, and Ruby and Sapphire almost broke up during that scene. Things just keep getting darker.


----------



## Hermione Granger

Spoiler: SPOILERS!



I knew Peridot was not gonna betray them! Good job, Peridot! Good episode. I am blown back


----------



## Esphas

xx


----------



## boujee

Spoiler: spoiler



She's beauty she's grace just look at her face


----------



## Vizionari

Spoiler



Peri called Yellow a Diamond a clod!


----------



## RhinoK

Spoiler



I love Peridot even more

what a beautiful redemption arc


----------



## boujee

Spoiler: spoiler



fusion sounds like sex a lot.


----------



## Esphas

best ep ever



Spoiler








for this scene mostly


----------



## Hermione Granger

Gamzee said:


> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> fusion sounds like sex a lot.



That's exactly what I thought.


----------



## Limon

Sapphire or Peridot, I can't choose.


----------



## Beardo

Am I the only one who doesn't like Rose Quartz?


----------



## tumut

Gamzee said:


> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> She's beauty she's grace just look at her face





Spoiler











- - - Post Merge - - -



Beardo said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't like Rose Quartz?


probably.


----------



## Greninja

Wow took awhile to dig up this thread





The hype is real


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Greninja said:


> Wow took awhile to dig up this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hype is real



Link isn't working for me.

Edit: Nevermind, quote showed the video.


----------



## Greninja

edited it should work


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Finally getting more episodes. You'd think they would have been on top of it with its popularity being at its peak. Ever since they stopped releasing episodes I've been seeing less talk.


----------



## Greninja

DarkDesertFox said:


> Finally getting more episodes. You'd think they would have been on top of it with its popularity being at its peak. Ever since they stopped releasing episodes I've been seeing less talk.



Supposedly they say the bombs help get more views? idk i think its pretty dumb i would rather enjoy weekly episodes

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok we better get a proper Alexandrite fusion dance i demand we get one!!


----------



## Aloha

Nyeesssss.Pearl is second place in the poll so far.I personally love her because she reminds me of me.Very emotional and often cries xD


----------



## kelpy

ugh I love connie and pearl
sadly I forgot about lars before I voted :'(
But anyways I really like Lars because he just tries so hard to be cool
Pearl because she's so mom-like, of course and I love how dedicated she was to Rose Quartz.
and Connie because.. _Connie._

and is SU coming back soon? I thought I saw somewhere it said on the 29th but idk. I just finished binge watching it and it's really really good.


----------



## Greninja

Pasta said:


> ugh I love connie and pearl
> sadly I forgot about lars before I voted :'(
> But anyways I really like Lars because he just tries so hard to be cool
> Pearl because she's so mom-like, of course and I love how dedicated she was to Rose Quartz.
> and Connie because.. _Connie._
> 
> and is SU coming back soon? I thought I saw somewhere it said on the 29th but idk. I just finished binge watching it and it's really really good.



it should come back somewhere around may-june

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aloha said:


> Nyeesssss.Pearl is second place in the poll so far.I personally love her because she reminds me of me.Very emotional and often cries xD



I love Lapis Lazuli her hydrokinesis is epic!
i wish we could update the poll


----------



## kelpy

Greninja said:


> it should come back somewhere around may-june



hahh I was way off :')
meh I didn't really read much on it anyways. well now I'm pretty excited for that ^^


----------



## Xerolin

Oops I remember voting in this thread when I knew nothing about SU really and chose Rose Quartz. My fave character rn though would be Lapis Lazuli


----------



## Greninja

Exact Date Steven Universe Episodes will return is May 12th


----------



## Xerolin

Greninja said:


> Exact Date Steven Universe Episodes will return is May 12th



Early birthday present, my bday is May 17!


----------



## Vizionari

I can't wait for May 12


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Why no Peridot


----------



## SensaiGallade

Greninja said:


> Exact Date Steven Universe Episodes will return is May 12th



Has this been confirmed??!!! I'm sick of the 5 month hiatus!

- - - Post Merge - - -

YEEESSSSS!!!! STEVEN UNIVERSE RETURNING!!

SPOILERS ALERT! TOO DEEP PROMO!


----------



## Greninja

SensaiGallade said:


> Has this been confirmed??!!! I'm sick of the 5 month hiatus!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> YEEESSSSS!!!! STEVEN UNIVERSE RETURNING!!
> 
> SPOILERS ALERT! TOO DEEP PROMO!



yeah already posted that lol


----------



## Bellrich

My best friend is obsessed with SU. I haven't watched it because my mom doesn't like how they fuse and ruby and sapphire's relationship lol. (NOTE- We are in no way against same gender couples, just in case I accidentally offend anyone) Its just that we don't want my little sister seeing that kind of thing. I will vote for my BFF, her fave is rose quartz ^^


----------



## boujee

I am hype


----------



## kelpy

Gamzee said:


> I am hype



what a coincidence so am i


----------



## N e s s

oh thank goodness, i've waited too long.


----------



## Mr. Cat

None. I can't stand this show. (Sorry for the negative comment)


----------



## Greninja

So what do you guys look forward too in season 3?

and plz post comments relevant to this thread no negative comments plz


----------



## boujee

Steven universe is getting me ready to have some more fan-made gems. Here's a beauty that's added to the gang:







I also hope there's some more episodes center around Steven. Most episodes have either been around the gems or just fillers.


----------



## charmcoin

Rose or Garnet <3


----------



## V-drift

I like Connie, Lion, and Lapis all equally the most. These are my three favorites. But if I had to choose one, I would say Connie. It's like I can relate myself to her the most out of all of them when wanting to protect a friend, but at the same time I get a bit blinded thinking I'm not important. Like I need that one friend to scold me into reality.


----------



## Greninja

Gamzee said:


> Steven universe is getting me ready to have some more fan-made gems. Here's a beauty that's added to the gang:
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also hope there's some more episodes center around Steven. Most episodes have either been around the gems or just fillers.


wow i love this great work


----------



## kelpy

Gamzee said:


> Steven universe is getting me ready to have some more fan-made gems. Here's a beauty that's added to the gang:
> [snipped photo]
> 
> 
> I also hope there's some more episodes center around Steven. Most episodes have either been around the gems or just fillers.



oooh purty! and the filler episodes are sooo ridiculously boring. But, I suppose you do have to have them so there's not just an overwhelming amount of story thrown at you, hah.


----------



## boujee

got me a diamond gem


----------



## boujee

Here's the queen:


----------



## Greninja

Gamzee said:


> Here's the queen:



Wow amazing!! cam you do one tektite
here what it looks like


----------



## boujee

Greninja said:


> Wow amazing!! cam you do one tektite
> here what it looks like



looks decent 
That Diamond was a custom commission I've gotten done by a friend orz


----------



## boujee

Last gem child(remember that wip):





As you can see, I am hype for the return of Steven.


----------



## Greninja

soooo apparently there is this anime called fantaman and here is a character that looks alot like someone we know


----------



## Greninja

So who are you guys hoping will fuse?


----------



## Jacob

Yo I'm so excited for the return, I've been rewatching all the episodes over and over.



Gamzee said:


> Steven universe is getting me ready to have some more fan-made gems. Here's a beauty that's added to the gang:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also hope there's some more episodes center around Steven. Most episodes have either been around the gems or just fillers.





Gamzee said:


> Here's the queen:



Damnn nice Gam! These OCs look amazing.



Greninja said:


> So who are you guys hoping will fuse?



I wanna see Peridot and Amethyst make Emerald.


----------



## Greninja




----------



## rev1175

Never watched that show, probably never will.


----------



## ZetaFunction

I'm more hyped about when yellow diamond arrives on earth and we get to see more homeworld gems over peridot x garnet fusion

that last episode is screaming peridot x garnet though


----------



## Xerolin

I have a feeling the next fusion will be Peridot and Garnet into.. Jade, maybe? But yeah, like Lucanose said the last episode was screaming Square Mom x Space Dorito


----------



## milkyi

god damn it i want more of my rose quartz fusions


----------



## SensaiGallade

Anyone else think the fusion dance for Alexandrite is amazing?


----------



## Greninja

SensaiGallade said:


> Anyone else think the fusion dance for Alexandrite is amazing?



its really good but i think in the promo that was just some of the dance not the full one



Spoiler:  



Garnets hips tho


----------



## SensaiGallade

People need to stop leaking Super Watermelon Island! We basically have the whole episode ruined now! We just need the ending now!

Gem Drill's intro's also been leaked!


----------



## FanGirlCookie

Don't watch it xD


..My Little Pony is better x3


----------



## SensaiGallade

FanGirlCookie said:


> Don't watch it xD
> 
> 
> ..My Little Pony is better x3



I will implant the cluster into your heart and when it forms, it will destroy you from inside out...


----------



## debinoresu

no peridot on the poll...? peridot is my fav shes my gf


----------



## 2007

wow why isnt peridot on the poll? not that i'd vote peri since steven is the best gem but still


----------



## Xerolin

Peridot isn't on the poll bc this thread is from March 2015 yo


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

FanGirlCookie said:


> Don't watch it xD
> 
> 
> ..My Little Pony is better x3



I enjoy both shows but there's not much of a comparison ya know. 

I need to get gtfo of this thread it's littered with spoilers. See you all when it airs on the 12th.


----------



## Evil_Meloetta

Xerolin said:


> Peridot isn't on the poll bc this thread is from March 2015 yo



Then maybe it's time, someone starts a NEW SUverse thread for 2016-2017 lol.


----------



## N a t

This show is just...perf


----------



## SensaiGallade

Steven Universe is baaccckkk todayyyyy!


----------



## boujee

lol at Jasper
It was like "ohhh there she goes"


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing

you forgot peridot


----------



## boujee

That was so beautiful. My son Steven is growing


----------



## SensaiGallade

RIP my cheesepuff...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gamzee said:


> lol at Jasper
> It was like "ohhh there she goes"



The gems didn't even try to save her.


----------



## Jacob

I loved it


----------



## N e s s

wait there was a new episode today? i missed it!


----------



## Greninja

N e s s said:


> wait there was a new episode today? i missed it!



lol yeah there was it was the season premiere!!

these episodes were fantastic!! 
Alexandrite sure is a formidable warrior


----------



## Zappo09

Gamzee said:


> lol at Jasper
> It was like "ohhh there she goes"



But.. she may come back someday.


----------



## brownboy102

The thing for me about the characters is that it's impossible to choose just one. They all have a bit of influence from the real world. Take Lars for example. All he really wants to do is fit in, but he gets carried away. That's what causes him to do stuff like brushing people off or being an asswipe.


----------



## Zane

finally saw the episodes, everything about them was good omg.. they're their own melons now..



Spoiler: but



i've been waiting so long for Jasper and then she jsut falls in a hole ahdskfhd LOL


----------



## Greninja

I dont know if anybody noticed but 



Spoiler: read



Towards the end of the fight when Alexandrite summoned Sugilite's flail Sardonyx's War Hammer and Opal's bow you can hear their themes


----------



## boujee

Zane said:


> finally saw the episodes, everything about them was good omg.. they're their own melons now..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: but
> 
> 
> 
> i've been waiting so long for Jasper and then she jsut falls in a hole ahdskfhd LOL



there she goes:


----------



## uwuzumakii

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKpQ_FwoPAU

Hey, I didn't make this video. I just thought it was so hilarious that I thought that I'd share it with you guys!


----------



## Zane

Gamzee said:


> there she goes



hahahaha
maybe she'll go on a journey of self-discovery down in hell. uvu


----------



## Zappo09

Zane said:


> hahahaha
> maybe she'll go on a journey of self-discovery down in hell. uvu



Or maybe the cluster.


----------



## f11

Two episodes leaked today.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4byeyo_steven-universe-s3e3-barn-mates-s3e4-hit-the-diamond_fun

- - - Post Merge - - -

Two episodes leaked today.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4byeyo_steven-universe-s3e3-barn-mates-s3e4-hit-the-diamond_fun


----------



## yiffn7

Spoiler



i really loved the latest eps. peridot was rly cute, lapis was rly rly cute, ruby was rly rly rly cute.
im glad jasper fell i never want to see her again
also the flirting oh my god. im glad the episodes were so lighthearted. i really want to see lapis and peridot in the opening though. also, we havent heard from connie in a while


----------



## boujee

Spoiler



Lmao rubies are dumb but I love them


----------



## namiieco

Haven't watched to in a long time... God.


----------



## f11

...and Steven floats was uploaded

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4c1bpy


----------



## boujee

Crys said:


> ...and Steven floats was uploaded
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4c1bpy




Post more


----------



## Kaleidoscopes

Spoiler



Steven Floats was alright and had some pretty funny moments in it. I'm just disappointed that Peridot and Lapis are living out in the barn... Who knows how often will we see them now that the CGs have moved back into the temple, especially with how long the hiatuses can be in this show. :/


----------



## ZetaFunction

Spoiler



I'm happy lapis is finally unfused, but part of me wants to know what the hell happened to jasper, not to mention how the cluster was literally fixed with kindness...... that episode seemed kinda fast-paced and rushed to be honest, and it just seemed like there wasn't much thought put into it

also I can't believe two full episodes were leaked.   sugar, you need to get your crew and cartoon network in gear lmao


----------



## boujee

Lucanosa said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy lapis is finally unfused, but part of me wants to know what the hell happened to jasper, not to mention how the cluster was literally fixed with kindness...... that episode seemed kinda fast-paced and rushed to be honest, and it just seemed like there wasn't much thought put into it
> 
> also I can't believe two full episodes were leaked.   sugar, you need to get your crew and cartoon network in gear lmao






Spoiler



I think it's because they weren't supposed to air until July so this is probably why we're getting this four week special lmao. I'm actually kinda glad they're getting leak tho. Everytime they have a Steven bomb they go right back to a 3-4 month hitaus till starting back up with another bomb lmao then repeat. We also been just getting fillers and little bit of Steven time compare to it just being the gems. Then when you get actual Steven time he learns a new power and you're like HOW.


----------



## Elijo

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4c1bpy
Steven Floats has been released!


----------



## ZetaFunction

Gamzee said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's because they weren't supposed to air until July so this is probably why we're getting this four week special lmao. I'm actually kinda glad they're getting leak tho. Everytime they have a Steven bomb they go right back to a 3-4 month hitaus till starting back up with another bomb lmao then repeat. We also been just getting fillers and little bit of Steven time compare to it just being the gems. Then when you get actual Steven time he learns a new power and you're like HOW.



Probably, I just wish they'd have a better system of airing episodes other than bomb/hiatus/bomb and repeat



Kuma said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4c1bpy
> Steven Floats has been released!



It's also on kisscartoon . me, the one on kisscartoon isn't as high pitched either
plus there's also Hit the Diamond on kisscartoon last time I checked


----------



## Xerolin

yay for leaked episodes


Spoiler



when the rubies fused I wwas hoping Peridot was gonna fuse with Alexandrite, but nah.. A GIRL CAN DREAM.
New episodes were pretty good though, I'm surprised that when the rubies from homeworld were there, they didn't even have much impact..


----------



## Elijo

Lucanosa said:


> Probably, I just wish they'd have a better system of airing episodes other than bomb/hiatus/bomb and repeat
> 
> 
> 
> It's also on kisscartoon . me, the one on kisscartoon isn't as high pitched either
> plus there's also Hit the Diamond on kisscartoon last time I checked


Ohhh! Thank you!!


----------



## Greninja

Hit the diamond is by far my favorite episode of this season!!



Spoiler:  



This is my favorite Ruby aka Navy


----------



## boujee

Any theories for pink diamond?


----------



## Greninja

Gamzee said:


> Any theories for pink diamond?



Lion is pink diamond



Spoiler: Pink Diamond


----------



## Greninja

*Here are some new promos form the episode Too Short to Ride*


----------



## vel

I watched that show at least three times, because I gave up tv for a bit. My favorite character when I did watch those episodes was Pearl, maybe because I related to her more? I didn't especially enjoy two of the three episodes, I suppose they weren't exactly what I watch, but Pearl was the only character I still remember.


----------



## Dablazinfire

RUBY!


----------



## Greninja




----------



## boujee

Then watch us go right back to another Steven bomb 
Hope there isn't fillers ;;


----------



## Greninja

Gamzee said:


> Then watch us go right back to another Steven bomb
> Hope there isn't fillers ;;



im pretty sure there will be at least one


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

What a disgrace that there is not a Jasper option! If I would, I would vote Jasper because Japser is life.


----------



## Fleshy

I've only really watched a few episodes that have been on tv, but a lot of people seem to like it, i might watch it all the way through & for the poll I voted Lars


----------



## Snowfall

Favorite Gem is a toss-up between Lapis and Pearl, if I had to make the decision I think I'd go with Lapis.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

FleshyBro said:


> I've only really watched a few episodes that have been on tv, but a lot of people seem to like it, i might watch it all the way through & for the poll I voted Lars



The first half of season 1 is often considered the weakest part of the series. Not terrible by any means but the overarching plot doesn't really pickup for awhile. It does however benefit from a rewatch since it's loaded with foreshadowing that you definitely won't get the first time around. Stick with it and it's rewarding, enjoy.


----------



## Fleshy

lostineverfreeforest said:


> The first half of season 1 is often considered the weakest part of the series. Not terrible by any means but the overarching plot doesn't really pickup for awhile. It does however benefit from a rewatch since it's loaded with foreshadowing that you definitely won't get the first time around. Stick with it and it's rewarding, enjoy.



Ah thanks! I'm starting to rewatch it today, the first half of season 1 and a few other episodes here and there is probably all I watched before now


----------



## misakixx

what the hell is a steven universe anyway


----------



## Fleshy

FleshyBro said:


> Ah thanks! I'm starting to rewatch it today, the first half of season 1 and a few other episodes here and there is probably all I watched before now



I thought it was on Netflix, turns out it's not, guess I won't be rewatching it afterall


----------



## Soigne

I got caught up on SU early last year, but then I didn't watch the new episodes afterwards so...maybe I should rewatch it again.


----------



## Greninja

FleshyBro said:


> I thought it was on Netflix, turns out it's not, guess I won't be rewatching it afterall



You can watch free quality episodes here http://kisscartoon.me/Cartoon/Steven-Universe

Also does anyone else think I should make a new Steven Universe thread with more poll options?


----------



## Fleshy

Greninja said:


> You can watch free quality episodes here http://kisscartoon.me/Cartoon/Steven-Universe
> 
> Also does anyone else think I should make a new Steven Universe thread with more poll options?



nice, thanks!


----------



## nerdatheart9490

I love Garnet, both as Garnet and as Ruby and Sapphire. I think they are cute, and that their relationship is beautiful. They remind me of my boyfriend and myself. And Garnet being a product of that love is, again, beautiful. Plus, she's awesome.

I like Connie too. A normal human, but intelligent, funny, and dedicated.


----------



## treetops

I've been watching the show since Jail Break and have been loving it since. At first, I didn't really care much about it, but the more episodes I've watched, the more I've grown to love the relaxing atmosphere and the adorable characters. Admittedly I'm starting to lose a bit of interest nowadays thanks to all of these hiatuses, but that doesn't mean the show is now bad. It is one of the most surprising TV shows I've seen in a while and it's always great to go back to.

My favourite character is Pearl. I relate to her so much... probably a bit too much, haha. But I also really love Peridot!


----------



## Tensu

I've never seen the show, but my friend is obsessed with it. He says the story is better than FMA. It's supposed to be good, but to me it just looked like a stupid, mindless, Cartoon Network show with dumb jokes.


----------



## Vizionari

Azure said:


> I've never seen the show, but my friend is obsessed with it. He says the story is better than FMA. It's supposed to be good, but to me it just looked like a stupid, mindless, Cartoon Network show with dumb jokes.



Trust me, it most definitely is not stupid and mindless. There are a few jokes, yes, but for a 11-minute cartoon it has a lot of maturity. But to each their own, I guess.


----------



## Greninja

*New promos for Summer of Steven*







Spoiler: hype



YAsss more Stevonnie!!!!


----------



## Tensu

Vizionari said:


> Trust me, it most definitely is not stupid and mindless. There are a few jokes, yes, but for a 11-minute cartoon it has a lot of maturity. But to each their own, I guess.



I'll try watching a few episodes and I'll see if I like it.


----------



## Kirbystarship

I should watch this show sounds intrresting


----------



## Greninja

Kirbystarship said:


> I should watch this show sounds intrresting



it is you should give it a try 
the 1st half of season one might be bit of a bore but the other half season 2 and 3 are great


----------



## f11

That promo makes me think amedot fusion may be a thing.


----------



## Kaleidoscopes

Wow. Summer of Steven is supposedly going to air the rest of Season 3 according to Burnett https://mobile.twitter.com/mcburnett/status/750128512447549440

Since SU appears to be taking longer and longer hiatuses, I wonder if this is going to become the standard method of releasing new episodes of Steven Universe from now on; one season per year, all in the time span of a few weeks.


----------



## Greninja

Kaleidoscopes said:


> Wow. Summer of Steven is supposedly going to air the rest of Season 3 according to Burnett https://mobile.twitter.com/mcburnett/status/750128512447549440
> 
> Since SU appears to be taking longer and longer hiatuses, I wonder if this is going to become the standard method of releasing new episodes of Steven Universe from now on; one season per year, all in the time span of a few weeks.



OR it could mean they will have more than 5 seasons 
honestly i cant take these hiatuses anymore


----------



## boujee

I love me some gems but I think I know more about the gems than Steven tbh


----------



## hydrophonic

The show is very meh to me, what i can't stand is the tumblr part of the fandom.


----------



## Greninja

Gamzee said:


> I love me some gems but I think I know more about the gems than Steven tbh



i feel the opposite i feel like we need to know more about Pearl and amethyst


----------



## boujee

Greninja said:


> i feel the opposite i feel like we need to know more about Pearl and amethyst




True but most episodes tend to resolve around other people than Steven. I guess that's the growing aspect from afar but you really don't know much about Steven until the last minute or in Steven bombs.


----------



## Strawbellies

OMG I LOVE SU.
I went to Supercon this weekend and met Deedee and Michaela, voice of Pearl and Amethyst! <3

Deedee says there's a lot of songs this season. And that Pearl has some kind of broadwayish song? I think that's evident by the trailer...

[She even sang for us.] clicky

Anyway, I honestly CANNOT choose a favorite even among just the crystal gems.. I love them all too much.. my bbies..

I am not ready for july 18th aslganhsdgp​​
- - - Post Merge - - -



Azabache said:


> The show is very meh to me, what i can't stand is the tumblr part of the fandom.



Agreed. Tumblr Fandoms have ruined so much for me.​​


----------



## f11

I feel like amethyst needs more development in backstory because compared to pearl and garnet... She has nada.


----------



## cherrybombb

rose is my favorite design wise but garnet has my favorite personality lol


----------



## SensaiGallade

Dropping a huge nuke here:



Spoiler











HYPEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Also, Mr Greg airing on 20th July:


----------



## boujee

SensaiGallade said:


> Dropping a huge nuke here:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HYPEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Also, Mr Greg airing on 20th July:





Spoiler



loving bismuth already


----------



## Strawbellies

THIS TOO MUCH SU TO WAKE UP TO WITHOUT ANY ACTUAL EPISODES. My emotions can't take it.
Don't tease me like this.


Spoiler











omg peri u sweet lil ting.​


----------



## f11

Spoiler



i love bismuth she my new gf


----------



## lunaboog

I don't watch Steven Universe why am I even commenting?


----------



## Greninja

SensaiGallade said:


> Dropping a huge nuke here:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HYPEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Also, Mr Greg airing on 20th July:





Spoiler



WAIT WHAT HOW COME I HAVE NOT SEEN THIS UNTIL NOW IM LIKE THE SU NEWS GUY


----------



## SilkSpectre

Rose Quartz because I love roses and she's an epic matriarch type.


----------



## boujee

If anyone is looking at the episodes do you mind posting the full ones here?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nvm I found a site orz


----------



## f11

Spoiler



1. drop beat dad was predictable 2. IM SICK OF PEARL ANGST LIKE I DISLIKE PEARL SO Much why does she get so many episodes and development compared to someone like amethyst who not a lot is known about. I just feel like the writers favour pearl and I'm sick of her. Like she annoys me sooo much..


----------



## boujee

Lol I lost hope in pearl when she let Steven fall when trying to jump to her and didn't even try to help him. She just look over and assume he was "okay" despite her always saying Steven isn't ready for anything but he can climb up a mountain.  And once he got up there she didn't even ask if he was okay, just went on about her and rose.


----------



## Greninja

*New promos*















Spoiler: HUGE SPOILER













Spoiler:  thoughts



I expected more for centipeetle healing but OMG CENTIPEETLE IS HEALED!!


----------



## Vizionari

Spoiler



Drop Beat Dad: I almost thought Marty had changed but nah, he's still a dick. Though I'm glad Sour Cream and Yellowtail are getting along.
Mr. Greg: Pearl, Pearl...showed so much angst but at least she and Greg are getting along. Also since when did Steven learn how to play piano?


----------



## boujee

Spoiler: •



omg centipede!


----------



## Greninja

Vizionari said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Drop Beat Dad: I almost thought Marty had changed but nah, he's still a dick. Though I'm glad Sour Cream and Yellowtail are getting along.
> Mr. Greg: Pearl, Pearl...showed so much angst but at least she and Greg are getting along. Also since when did Steven learn how to play piano?



Steven is a musical prodigy


----------



## Cai-crossing

Just saw Mr.Greg and I am dying with feelings. Please send help. :,D


----------



## Greninja

little_caicai said:


> Just saw Mr.Greg and I am dying with feelings. Please send help. :,D



it was a good episode I enjoyed Pearl and Greg becoming closer in the end

I wish we had more Amethyst and Garnet development


----------



## boujee

More amethyst development 
We already cover a lot from garnet due from ruby and sapphire


----------



## Pumpkin-online

Mr. Greg really was a great episode. I'm hyped for the rest of the new episodes.


----------



## Meligion

Can't wait for tonight's episode so excited


----------



## Kaleidoscopes

Welp. Looks like the fan theories were right.


Spoiler



Homeworld is indeed low on resources, according to Peridot. I wonder where this new information will take us... numerous people have theorized that Homeworld is at war with reptile people, and considering that most of Ronaldo's predictions turn up being correct (although for the wrong reasons) it might just be true. This would actually explain Homeworld's apparent need for the Cluster, a monstrous fusion capable of destroying planets if that was the case.


----------



## f11

Spoiler: uwu



this episode was so cute I love peri and amethyst their interactions are the best. I was expecting amedot fusion but seeing peris powers are nice.


----------



## Greninja

Spoiler: The New Lars



I actually liked this episode is was hilarious ONION WAS AFRAID WHAAAA
I think we all know why Lars had that magazine and why he was nude  (͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## ajpinky

https://j.gifs.com/n5A3Al.gif A bit late, but still, this made me cry


----------



## f11

Anyone else not surprised that Rebbeca is bi like.....but the sdcc su panel was good and 'here comes a thought' maybe me tear up a bit but I see the song a amethyst and peridot, or ruby and sapphire backstory or someone singing to Steven as he has gotten kinda dark recently and his possession thing is kinda creepy and scary.


----------



## Greninja

improper said:


> Anyone else not surprised that Rebbeca is bi like.....but the sdcc su panel was good and 'here comes a thought' maybe me tear up a bit but I see the song a amethyst and peridot, or ruby and sapphire backstory or someone singing to Steven as he has gotten kinda dark recently and his possession thing is kinda creepy and scary.



yeah I'm really not surprised by that I actually thought she was Lesbian 
I feel like ruby and sapphire would be too predictable for the song but I could be wrong maybe it could be one of the new up coming characters


----------



## f11

Spoiler: Airing on July 26th













Spoiler:  



ahhhh i love her already omg


----------



## Greninja

improper said:


> Spoiler: Airing on July 26th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ahhhh i love her already omg



aaah! im trying so hard not to see spoilers for monster reunion its tempting!


----------



## Xerolin

improper said:


> Spoiler: Airing on July 26th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ahhhh i love her already omg



hype


----------



## f11

These are tweets from one of the writers....I'm going to listen to him.


----------



## f11

Spoiler: new stuff coming soon released by the Resturant Wars Credits, pretty big spoiler imo










 im excited I love su so much.


----------



## boujee

So is fusions a metaphor for the "do" or what? I heard they'll be a fusion between Steven and Pearl and so far the show has been confusing me in what it honestly means lol.


----------



## f11

Gamzee said:


> So is fusions a metaphor for the "do" or what? I heard they'll be a fusion between Steven and Pearl and so far the show has been confusing me in what it honestly means lol.


fusions are representations of the two peoples relationship.


----------



## boujee

improper said:


> fusions are representations of the two peoples relationship.




True that but I keep thinking of that scene with garnet and peridot first try at fusing lmao


----------



## riummi

omg the latest episode is becoming like shokugeki no soma lmao


----------



## Hopeless Opus

my favorite, peridot, is not there. lapis is a close second favorite however


----------



## Xerolin

Been loving the new episodes
RIP Ronaldo's heart </3
Really excited for monster reunion and Bismuth!

- - - Post Merge - - -



improper said:


> Spoiler: new stuff coming soon released by the Resturant Wars Credits, pretty big spoiler imo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im excited I love su so much.



omG


----------



## Mercedes

Xerolin said:


> Been loving the new episodes
> RIP Ronaldo's heart </3
> Really excited for monster reunion and Bismuth!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> omG


It leaked 
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?380012-General-discussion-Steven-universe


----------



## Greninja

Luckypinch said:


> It leaked
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?380012-General-discussion-Steven-universe



eww I hate leaks


----------



## Xerolin

Saw the leaked Monster Reunion episode earlier, it was gr8 m8


----------



## Kaleidoscopes

Eh wasn't here when the leak was posted and just saw the episode at its intended time... but wow that was a really heartbreaking episode. Probably the saddest one we've had in awhile, not to mention we got some nice lore dropped on us that confirmed one of the bigger theories as of late...



Spoiler



On how the diamonds were responsible for the corruption of all the gems that were trapped on Earth when Homeworld retreated, and the light in Lapis's flashback in _Same Old World_ was the source of that corruption. We have an episode titled _Back 2 the Moon Part 3_ coming up. I wonder if that white orb we saw in the diamond base in _It Could've Been Great_ is the tool used to corrupt gems and if so, maybe it can also reverse the effects of corruption?


----------



## f11

Spoiler: OMG SO SORRY



ahhh good episode I cried. Centipeedle is now one of my faves and i hope to see her fully uncorrupted one day


----------



## Greninja

improper said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ahhh good episode I cried. Centipeedle is now one of my faves and i hope to see her fully uncorrupted one day.



SPOILER!!! ALERT!!


----------



## boujee

Spoiler



Jasper was hella thirsty


----------



## Xerolin

Spoiler



omg im still shaking
Yesterday I had the guess Jasper was coming back or at least we'd see her, looks like I was right. Aand then for Gem Hunt they'll be looking for her. Can't wait to see what the gems have to say.
Turns out Lapis was a sadistic **** lmao


----------



## boujee

Xerolin said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> omg im still shaking
> Yesterday I had the guess Jasper was coming back or at least we'd see her, looks like I was right. Aand then for Gem Hunt they'll be looking for her. Can't wait to see what the gems have to say.
> Turns out Lapis was a sadistic **** lmao







Spoiler



Not particularly sadistic but a case of stockholm syndrome for the both of them


----------



## Xerolin

Gamzee said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Not particularly sadistic but a case of stockholm syndrome for the both of them





Spoiler



mm yeah i guess, stockholm syndrome isn't exactly the first word that popped into mind
*continues screaming*


----------



## Artist

The morals keep getting more intense and mature


----------



## Xerolin

Lido said:


> The morals keep getting more intense and mature



true, now that i think about it


----------



## Greninja

Gamzee said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Jasper was hella thirsty





Spoiler



still not as thirsty as Pearl


----------



## boujee

Greninja said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> still not as thirsty as Pearl






Spoiler



forever and always


----------



## Greninja

420 votes! 
also poor Jasper

So do you guys think the upcoming episode "Gem hunt" will be about Jasper?


----------



## boujee

Probably. When bismuth going to come in? Possible jasper vs bismuth?


Ah I love this show but I hate Rebecca.


----------



## Greninja

Gamzee said:


> Probably. When bismuth going to come in? Possible jasper vs bismuth?
> 
> 
> Ah I love this show but I hate Rebecca.



Why do you hate her?


----------



## boujee

Greninja said:


> Why do you hate her?




Not hate, that's too strong.
I just can't go over her nsfw pics of Ed Edd and eddy. Also heard she did some weird sketches of Finn and Marceline being 'intimate' but people usually just gloss stuff like that over. Especially with her revealing she was bi and the show was for gay propaganda despite that not being a surprise.


----------



## Xerolin

Gamzee said:


> Probably. When bismuth going to come in? Possible jasper vs bismuth?
> 
> 
> Ah I love this show but I hate Rebecca.



mm probably the episode _titled_ Bismuth which comes out late august


Spoiler



as for when jasper comes back..
I think the gems are gonna find Jasper in the next episode, "Gem Hunt" probably in the middle of the ocean or something then poof and bubble her, just a loose guess.


----------



## Greninja

Gamzee said:


> Not hate, that's too strong.
> I just can't go over her nsfw pics of Ed Edd and eddy. Also heard she did some weird sketches of Finn and Marceline being 'intimate' but people usually just gloss stuff like that over. Especially with her revealing she was bi and the show was for gay propaganda despite that not being a surprise.



i didn't know that but i really don't see whats wrong with that?


----------



## boujee

Greninja said:


> i didn't know that but i really don't see whats wrong with that?


Nothing wrong with child porn? Ok.


----------



## Greninja

Gamzee said:


> Nothing wrong with child porn? Ok.



but they're fictional characters


----------



## boujee

Greninja said:


> but they're fictional characters




They're kids


----------



## Xerolin

Gamzee said:


> They're kids



^^^^^^^^^^
Fictional or not, child pornography, incest, rape, etc. is not okay in any way shape or form


----------



## Celestefey

People honestly overanalyse this show so much it's like they don't realise what the actual target demographic of Steven Universe is.



Spoiler



"Lapis has PTSD!!! Lapis has depression!!" like yeah she has symptoms of it but I doubt they're really going to explore a whole route on PTSD in a kids show. I mean great yeah, last episode it presented an abusive relationship and the effects of it but I do not genuinely think it's going to be as deep as "let's explore Lapis with PTSD now" similar to how people also believed Pearl had PTSD too. I mean it just seems way too much and too deep for a kids programme.


----------



## f11

Spoiler: Greg the babysitter



the episode was really good and rose was the best.


 It leaked early so like this post if you want the link


----------



## Xerolin

improper said:


> Spoiler: Greg the babysitter
> 
> 
> 
> the episode was really good and rose was the best.
> 
> 
> It leaked early so like this post if you want the link



pls im impatient


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

I love the show.  I love it a lot.  I can't explain how much the show has mean to me.  This show and adventure time.

This is a really weird coincidence, but Adventure time always has a story arc that is eerily similar to what I go through.  

Anyway.  I like Steven Universe.  Steven is adorable and Garnet is my spirit animal.


----------



## Mercedes

Just watched the leaked episode and wow it was really good. 


Spoiler: Spoilers(duh)



I'm not really fond of Rose quartz episodes she just isn't that intresting of a gem to me, she seems like a Mary Sue.


Also I have a tumblr for su??? If you guys wanna follow it its @Crybabycenti


----------



## FleuraBelle

Aww Peridot isn't on there. ;w;

Peridot is my favorite! But out of who is on the list, I gotta go with Rose Quartz ♡


----------



## Vizionari

I'm trying so hard to avoid all the leaks for Crack the Whip and Steven vs. Amethyst ;-;


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

To be honest, I don't know why everyone loves Pearl so much.  She's a great character, but she's just...not the kind of character I like.  I really like Garnet, and I /really/ like Rose.  I want the show to explore Rose as much as it's explored Pearl, you know?  And I'm willing to bet money it will.  But so far, I love Garnet the most.


----------



## Thready

Watchingthetreetops said:


> To be honest, I don't know why everyone loves Pearl so much. She's a great character, but she's just...not the kind of character I like.  I really like Garnet, and I /really/ like Rose.  I want the show to explore Rose as much as it's explored Pearl, you know?  And I'm willing to bet money it will.  But so far, I love Garnet the most.



Really? I don't think Pearl is all that faved. She's popular in memes but not necessarily loved. Garnet is definitely more popular. And I agree, I wish we get to know more of Rose. I absolutely adore her voice actress Susan Egan. Every time she speaks or sings, my ears just melt!


----------



## Vizionari

Spoiler: Gem Hunt



I really thought those corrupted gems were already fused with Jasper, but turns out she was just trying to collect those corrupted gems. She's probably going to try to fuse with them in Crack the Whip. Ugh, I hate the way she taunts Steven about the corrupted gems, like she's taking Rose's allies


----------



## Greninja

Vizionari said:


> Spoiler: Gem Hunt
> 
> 
> 
> I really thought those corrupted gems were already fused with Jasper, but turns out she was just trying to collect those corrupted gems. She's probably going to try to fuse with them in Crack the Whip. Ugh, I hate the way she taunts Steven about the corrupted gems, like she's taking Rose's allies





Spoiler: Gem Hunt



those gems she poofed are Jaspers (Ocean Jasper and Biggs Jasper) I really want to know why she wants them though I dont think you can fuse with corrupted gems


----------



## boujee

Spoiler



"rose had low standards". I already know Amethyst is overcook, not sure if she can get burnt even more.


----------



## Greninja

Spoiler: Crack the whip



wow this episode was amazing i totally did not expect Stevonnie but it was awesome stevonnie riding on lion with their sword and shield amazing well done creators


----------



## MidnightBelle

Pearl! And Rose Quartz ♡


----------



## Vizionari

Spoiler: Crack the Whip



UGH I hate Jasper more than ever now, I want Amethyst to beat her hypocritical ass in the future hopefully

though I'm glad we got to see some badass action of Stevonnie


----------



## Psydye

I picked lion.


----------



## Greninja

Spoiler: shoot sorry



WHYYY REBECCA WHYY we couldve had a new member!


----------



## Jacob

^ put it in a spoiler.

Great episode

Edit: Special s/o to Xerolin, thanks for linking me the episode today.


----------



## Ghost Soda

Spoiler: new episode stuff



man, that was heavy! i didn't think they'd just put bismuth in a bubble like that so soon after getting her out.

i swear, halfway through the episode, i thought to myself 'wow, everybody's so happy. somethings bad def gonna go down soon.'

and whadyaknow!


----------



## Draoii

Spoiler



Bismuth is automatically best gen since Uzo Aduba does her voice <3


----------



## Xerolin

Spoiler



the feels </3
I had a feeling Bismuth wouldn't stay around long. I have a feeling we'll be seeing her again though, since in Lapis' war flashback showed that Bismuth poofed her.. 
Awesome episode though



- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob said:


> ^ put it in a spoiler.
> 
> Great episode
> 
> Edit: Special s/o to Xerolin, thanks for linking me the episode today.



Actually Crys originally gave me the link


----------



## Greninja

Xerolin said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the feels </3
> I had a feeling Bismuth wouldn't stay around long. I have a feeling we'll be seeing her again though, since in Lapis' war flashback showed that Bismuth poofed her..
> Awesome episode though
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Crys originally gave me the link



that wasn't the same Bismuth

So what do you guys think will happen in the 3 part episode coming up

Beta pt 1

Earthlings pt 2

Back 2 the moon pt 3 (this shoul've been pt 2)


----------



## boujee

Greninja said:


> that wasn't the same Bismuth
> 
> So what do you guys think will happen in the 3 part episode coming up
> 
> Beta pt 1
> 
> Earthlings pt 2
> 
> Back 2 the moon pt 3 (this shoul've been pt 2)






Spoiler



there's a fusion between amethyst and Steven. I called it due to them spoiling it in the credits lmao 
I thought it was going to be Steven and pearl but they'll just make rainbow Quartz(hence since he has rose gem).


----------



## Greninja

Gamzee said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> there's a fusion between amethyst and Steven. I called it due to them spoiling it in the credits lmao
> I thought it was going to be Steven and pearl but they'll just make rainbow Quartz(hence since he has rose gem).





Spoiler



it would be interesting though to see them fuse rainbow quartz would be totally different


----------



## boujee

What does everyone think of the credits song?
I think it's Rose singing to Steven.


----------



## Hopeless Opus

Spoiler: Bismuth



i've been reading a lot on tumblr and everyone is calling bismuth evil and i'M JUST LIKE
ok first of all bismuth is NOT evil. homeworld do a lot of ****ed up things and i see that she was completely justified. she wanted to protect earth just like rose. do i think all the homeworld gems deserve to die? nah. do the diamonds deserve to die? at least blue and yellow diamond. i find it amazing bismuth could even produce such a weapon. imagine if they could've used it on jasper i would've been so damn happy. i'm actually just so pissed off that they are calling her evil. she attacked steven because like dumbo jasper she thought that he was actually rose, and rose did bismuth very ****ing dirty. if i were dead for 5300 years and i came back from the dead to find out that most of my friends had died and the person who pretty much killed me never told my friends what happened to me, you can bet your ass i'd want to shoot that person too!!! wtf!!! so bismuth is not evil goodbye these people on tumblr worship jasper then called bismuth, who has actual justification, EVIL!
and rose is actually just so shady idk how to feel about her. she prob has done a lot more **** that the crystal gems didnt know about. 

also it honestly is so infuriating theyre just going to bubble bismuth after like 2 seconds of being awake??? i'm so mad. garnet and pearl were so happy to see her and now it's just like 'lol yall thought u were gonna get a new crystal gem? nah bye u aint getting anything lol!!! we're gonna bubble her for a billion years!!!!!!!! for no reason!!!!' like i want new crystal gems, i feel like they're afraid to change it up or something which is why every new gem either disappears forever or has an unsolvable problem keeping them from being a crystal gem and it's EXTREMELY annoying. i want pearl, garnet, amethyst, steven, peridot, lapis, centipeedle and bismuth to all be in the same house and be crystal gems? squad goals AF like seriously i'm so annoyed


----------



## cherrybombb

i like bismuth alot, i hope we see more of her in the future


----------



## Psydye

Shame Peridot isn't an option, would INSTANTLY vote for her!


----------



## iFallOutBoy

GARNET GARNET GARNET GARNET


----------



## Greninja

love your signature


----------



## f11

Spoiler: earthlings



so smoky Quartz was sooo cool I really loved her? Them? Peridot was being cute af and I loved the small amedot moments. Jasper's corruption was v scary I felt kinda bad for her. And so Jasper worked under pink diamond which is a complete surprise for me. She might have known rose before the rebellion and might be the reason she feels betrayed by her. ALSO I REALLY LOVE SMOKY QUARTZ



Link to Vid here: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4nrxit


----------



## Xerolin

holy ****


Spoiler: Earthlings



wow this episode just
i 
just
Lesseee
Steven and Amethyst fuse into Smoky Quartz (luv them)
Jasper gets corrupted and bubbled
Jasper FUSES with a corrupted gem
Jasper hinting maaaybee at the Rose being Pink Diamond Theory
5 Rubies from "Hit the Diamond" are bubbled? OK


----------



## Capella

Xerolin said:


> holy ****
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Earthlings
> 
> 
> 
> wow this episode just
> i
> just
> Lesseee
> Steven and Amethyst fuse into Smoky Quartz (luv them)
> Jasper gets corrupted and bubbled
> Jasper FUSES with a corrupted gem
> Jasper hinting maaaybee at the Rose being Pink Diamond Theory
> 5 Rubies from "Hit the Diamond" are bubbled? OK





Spoiler: spoiler



wouldnt it be ther other way around, jasper disproving the rose quartz is rose diamond theory? she did say "after what you did to my diamond, your diamond, pink diamond" 

Also this episode was really good, I love smoky quartz, especially her weapon. RIP jasper, I don't see her as someone who can be redeemed, not after this.


----------



## Jacob

Spoiler



y not poof the rubies


----------



## zeldafromhyrule

What about Peridot? She's so loveable after she joins the gems. 

Other than her though, Rose Quartz definitely. I love her lack of knowledge of earth things and strive to learn about them. I really need more episodes with her. 
And Garnet/Ruby/Sapphire all count as one character to me because I love Ruby and sapphire together literally, and romantically


----------



## boujee

Spoiler



oh boy, poor Jasper. Starting to hate Rose now. Atleast the theory was debunked that Rose isn't pink Diamond but she destroyed Pink diamond thus having Jasper hating the crystal gems with a passion. It also gives you thought about Rose's tactics and the corrupted gems. Most of her army was gems from homeworld who weren't meant to be fighters which means their mind was easy to change which can also mean they could have been easily corrupted.


----------



## Greninja

Capella said:


> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> RIP jasper, I don't see her as someone who can be redeemed, not after this.





Spoiler: Jasper



After seeing earthlings seem more like she doesn't _want_ to be redeemed by Rose or any CG's


----------



## Kaleidoscopes

Gamzee said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> oh boy, poor Jasper. Starting to hate Rose now. Atleast the theory was debunked that Rose isn't pink Diamond but she destroyed Pink diamond thus having Jasper hating the crystal gems with a passion. It also gives you thought about Rose's tactics and the corrupted gems. Most of her army was gems from homeworld who weren't meant to be fighters which means their mind was easy to change which can also mean they could have been easily corrupted.





Spoiler



Woah there. Considering that we pretty much know nothing about the relationship between Rose and Pink Diamond it is a bit too early to make the assumption that she shattered her. With the amount of information we know about the two (basically nothing) it could just as easily have been the other three Diamonds having conflicting opinions with Pink that resulted in them shattering her and placing the blame on Rose. She might not even be shattered at all, for all we know she could be in hiding somewhere or corrupted.

Also, I'm not sure what you are trying to imply with the non-fighter type gems being more easily corrupted? We've seen plenty of corrupted Quartz gems over the past few episodes, and even the few gems stranded on Earth that were loyal to the Diamond Authority - like Centipedle - turned into monsters when the corruption song hit the Earth. The only survivors were either protected by Rose's shield, bubbled, or trapped in an object during the time the Diamonds nuked the planet with corruption.

Earthlings was an amazing episode. Totally called Jasper trying to fuse with one of the gem monsters and infecting herself in the process, and my Mom called the fusion between Amethyst and Steven. Definitely was not expecting this episode to mention the existence of Pink Diamond though. The next episode is titled _Back 2 The Moon_ I believe? Definitely looking forward to that one tomorrow.


----------



## boujee

Kaleidoscopes said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Woah there. Considering that we pretty much know nothing about the relationship between Rose and Pink Diamond it is a bit too early to make the assumption that she shattered her. With the amount of information we know about the two (basically nothing) it could just as easily have been the other three Diamonds having conflicting opinions with Pink that resulted in them shattering her and placing the blame on Rose. She might not even be shattered at all, for all we know she could be in hiding somewhere or corrupted.
> 
> Also, I'm not sure what you are trying to imply with the non-fighter type gems being more easily corrupted? We've seen plenty of corrupted Quartz gems over the past few episodes, and even the few gems stranded on Earth that were loyal to the Diamond Authority - like Centipedle - turned into monsters when the corruption song hit the Earth. The only survivors were either protected by Rose's shield, bubbled, or trapped in an object during the time the Diamonds nuked the planet with corruption.
> 
> Earthlings was an amazing episode. Totally called Jasper trying to fuse with one of the gem monsters and infecting herself in the process, and my Mom called the fusion between Amethyst and Steven. Definitely was not expecting this episode to mention the existence of Pink Diamond though. The next episode is titled _Back 2 The Moon_ I believe? Definitely looking forward to that one tomorrow.





Spoiler



Well the thing is that we don't know much about Rose at all. We all assume that she seemed like a graceful leader and what some of the Crystal Gems seen her as. Once we started seeing how she behavior with her naivety and also the opinions of other gems that shows that she wasn't all what we assume her to be. What I was implying that corruption was something that has to do with the mind in what Garnet said thus meaning they were weak in a way in what I'm connecting to what Jasper has implied. I doubt that Pink diamond is corrupted since Peridot mention homeworld not knowing what corruption is or even Jasper would know[connecting to her naivety as well when being exposed to corrupted Jaspers]. I'm referring to Rose because it's ironic. Like if you look into the Crystal gems there's still a herichary present despite them rebelling. Rose still being the top and everyone else beneath her[thus connects back to Jasper's wording in how Rose tactics were despite her naivety]. I think one of the crew members mention the turning story arc. Rose wasn't perfect and she had way too many secrets. It also helps build on Steven character for he's able to grow and to understand while Rose didn't have that.


----------



## Greninja

Gamzee said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm referring to Rose because it's ironic. Like if you look into the Crystal gems there's still a herichary present despite them rebelling. Rose still being the top and everyone else beneath her[thus connects back to Jasper's wording in how Rose tactics were despite her naivety]. I think one of the crew members mention the turning story arc. Rose wasn't perfect and she had way too many secrets. It also helps build on Steven character for he's able to grow and to understand while Rose didn't have that.



Well I mean it not like the CG'S were an army and it's not like an army needs a leader...


----------



## boujee

Greninja said:


> Well I mean it not like the CG'S were an army and it's not like an army needs a leader...



not every leader is perfect or what they seem to be
that's why you see all these different perspectives from both the crystal gems and the homeworld gems
I recommend listening to the song love like you, Rebecca mention that it isn't towards anyone but what's been happening so far seems to be matching Rose's shadiness. She won the battle but not the war.


----------



## f11

Spoiler: back2themoon



ok eyeball is gay af for jasper rubies can be idiots and I can't believe rose shattered pink diamond. Rip Steven tbh


----------



## Xerolin

[



Spoiler: back2tehmoon



Looks like @Gamzee was right, Rose DID shatter Pink Diamond, or at least according to the rubies and Pearl and Garnet's facial expression. Rip Steven's feels and bye go float away with the rubies. They might float to homeworld or something? It was nice to see Sardonyx again, I don't remember her being so big though


----------



## watercolorwish

does anyone know where i can watch su online >.>

- - - Post Merge - - -



sosod1 said:


> does anyone know where i can watch su online >.>



ive seen all the eps but the new ones that came out for summer of steven :u


----------



## Xerolin

sosod1 said:


> does anyone know where i can watch su online >.>
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ive seen all the eps but the new ones that came out for summer of steven :u



I watch them on daily motion. All current episodes are uploaded there


----------



## Peridot666

0/10 no peridot


----------



## boujee

Spoiler



ah I was right, rose did shatter her orz


----------



## Kaleidoscopes

Spoiler



Judging from Garnet's and Pearl's facial expression it appears that Gamzee's guess was right. Still though, with the amount of information that Rose has kept secret from the rest of the Crystal Gems it makes you wonder how much of the things we currently know about the rebellion are actually true?


----------



## Greninja

sosod1 said:


> does anyone know where i can watch su online >.>
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ive seen all the eps but the new ones that came out for summer of steven :u



http://kisscartoon.me/Cartoon/Steven-Universe-Season-3


----------



## uwuzumakii

Spoiler



I hope that we'll see a fusion between Peridot and Amethyst somehow. I know the Square Mom X Space Dorito was a bust, but I think that we deserve a new fusion. Also Bismuth was pretty cool other than the whole "kill everyone" thing.



- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler



WAIT OMG WTF IS THIS WHATS WITH THIS NEW FUSION I DIDNT ASK FOR THIS!!!11


----------



## f11

Spoiler: bubbled



good episode not much to say really. The ending was cute.





Spoiler: Kindergarten Kid



ahh i loved this episode and peri. Also bubbles confirmed to go to your 'home'



Kindergarten Kid Link: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4o6r3d_steven-universe-s04e01-the-kindergarten-kid_animals


----------



## Xerolin

Got hit with them feels during the last few minutes of Bubbled
Cryiiinngggg
Off to season 4!


----------



## Greninja

Xerolin said:


> Got hit with them feels during the last few minutes of Bubbled
> Cryiiinngggg
> Off to season 4!



still 1 more episode left


----------



## Xerolin

Spoiler: kindergarten kid



yay 4 peri developement and bubble. The color of the corrupted gem itself.. seems like aquarimine maybe? It iiisss an aquatic gem and Lapis had a quick look at it right at the end soooo?  Plus the next episode is "know your fusion". Maybe Lapis or Peri will fuse with someone? That'd be rad



- - - Post Merge - - -



Greninja said:


> still 1 more episode left



kindergarten kid was leaked early and it's in season 4


----------



## Greninja

Xerolin said:


> Spoiler: kindergarten kid
> 
> 
> 
> yay 4 peri developement and bubble. The color of the corrupted gem itself.. seems like aquarimine maybe? It iiisss an aquatic gem and Lapis had a quick look at it right at the end soooo?  Plus the next episode is "know your fusion". Maybe Lapis or Peri will fuse with someone? That'd be rad
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> kindergarten kid was leaked early and it's in season 4



whoops I forgot about Bismuth



Spoiler: Bubbled



man this episode was powerful the ending especially wow so are the rubies just gonna float in space forever? thats sad too I wish the would rescue them


----------



## f11

Spoiler: know your fusion



GOOD EP I LOVE SARD AS USUAL AND BUT SHE CAN BE SO NARC SOMETIMES, SMOKY WUARTZ WAS WAS SO RELATABLE AND CUTE ALSO SO MANY PUNS AND CALLBACK AND I WAS LEGIT DYING THE WHOLE TIME ITS SUCH A GOOD EPISODE IM GONNA HAVE TO WATCH IT LIKE 8 more times.


----------



## Antonio

This shown has amazing plot and a lovely set of characters. My favorite fusion is sardonyx


----------



## Bunnilla

Lol I knew watching the episode that Steven and Amethyst would fuse, I called it XD


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

How I feel about the show lately.


----------



## Kaleidoscopes

So recently a sneak peek for the episode _Buddy's Book_ has been released, here, and someone pointed out in the comments that the sound effects that are playing as Lion and co. are going through the warp portal sound similar to the Diamond themes; here and here. As they are going through the portal, you can also clearly make out a diamond moving inwards as Lion and co. are traveling to their destination. Lion's mane also appears to be similar in shape to Pink's hair in her unfinished mural, and it should be mentioned that lions are often seen as symbols of loyalty. What are you guys thoughts?


----------



## Greninja

Kaleidoscopes said:


> So recently a sneak peek for the episode _Buddy's Book_ has been released, here, and someone pointed out in the comments that the sound effects that are playing as Lion and co. are going through the warp portal sound similar to the Diamond themes; here and here. As they are going through the portal, you can also clearly make out a diamond moving inwards as Lion and co. are traveling to their destination. Lion's mane also appears to be similar in shape to Pink's hair in her unfinished mural, and it should be mentioned that lions are often seen as symbols of loyalty. What are you guys thoughts?



Ive always liked the theory Lion is Pink Diamond
Lion is really a big mystery on what _he_ is

I also like the theory that he was Pink Diamonds pearl since lion and pearl share similar abilities like pocket dimensions and walking on water


----------



## Kaleidoscopes

Greninja said:


> Ive always liked the theory Lion is Pink Diamond
> Lion is really a big mystery on what _he_ is
> 
> I also like the theory that he was Pink Diamonds pearl since lion and pearl share similar abilities like pocket dimensions and walking on water



You mean the ability to store items in their gems? Amethyst was able to save her new morning stars into her gem and Peridot had that bomb stored in her gem back in _Warp Tour_, the one that deactivated all the marble robots; if those two can place those two things in their gem then what is stopping any other gem from storing any other foreign object in their gem?

Both Bismuth and Garnet also have an immunity to lava, so we know it is possible for completely different types of gems to share the same abilities; so narrowing those two things down it can really be any gem we haven't heard of yet, but clues still point towards Lion more being Pink Diamond than anything else; or according to some theories, Pink Diamond's shards being inside Greg's cat.


----------



## Kaleidoscopes

Double post sorry folks.


----------



## Antonio

Sardoynx is my bae


----------



## Minicroakoid

Amethyst is my favorite li'l grape.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Earthlings:

Aww cute Steven and Amethyst moment...they hugged...WHAT!!!

"What a beauuutiful day!"

Smoky Quartz is my favorite fusion now. Sorry Sugilite but it's time to walk the dog and let you go.

It kinda makes you wonder what Smoky would look like with Rose instead of Steven. Maybe has 4 arms, Mid-long puffy and messy hair, one eye covered by hair, ripped frilly pants with stars on knee's, ripped star cutout on navel, ripped collar with Amethyst's gem protruding through and about 2 foot taller than Opal.

If someone drew this then I would flip outttt


----------



## Greninja

Kaleidoscopes said:


> You mean the ability to store items in their gems? Amethyst was able to save her new morning stars into her gem and Peridot had that bomb stored in her gem back in _Warp Tour_, the one that deactivated all the marble robots; if those two can place those two things in their gem then what is stopping any other gem from storing any other foreign object in their gem?
> 
> Both Bismuth and Garnet also have an immunity to lava, so we know it is possible for completely different types of gems to share the same abilities; so narrowing those two things down it can really be any gem we haven't heard of yet, but clues still point towards Lion more being Pink Diamond than anything else; or according to some theories, Pink Diamond's shards being inside Greg's cat.



what greg has a cat?


----------



## boujee

SensaiGallade said:


> Earthlings:
> 
> Aww cute Steven and Amethyst moment...they hugged...WHAT!!!
> 
> "What a beauuutiful day!"
> 
> Smoky Quartz is my favorite fusion now. Sorry Sugilite but it's time to walk the dog and let you go.
> 
> It kinda makes you wonder what Smoky would look like with Rose instead of Steven. Maybe has 4 arms, Mid-long puffy and messy hair, one eye covered by hair, ripped frilly pants with stars on knee's, ripped star cutout on navel, ripped collar with Amethyst's gem protruding through and about 2 foot taller than Opal.
> 
> If someone drew this then I would flip outttt









Probably something like this


----------



## Greninja

Gamzee said:


> Probably something like this



that just looks like Rose but black


----------



## boujee

Greninja said:


> that just looks like Rose but black



Lol


----------



## Milleram

I'm not a huge fan of the show, but I really like Garnet. Her voice, her character design... she's just so awesome. <3


----------



## Greninja

amye.miller said:


> I'm not a huge fan of the show, but I really like Garnet. Her voice, her character design... she's just so awesome. <3



proof Garnet is the best


----------



## Kaleidoscopes

Greninja said:


> what greg has a cat?



You can actually read the entire theory here if you want; and it also might be worth reading the reddit post, here, that linked it on r/stevenuniverse. It does contain NSFW language, for people that are offended by that stuff. Basically, we can see in both _Laser Light Cannon_ and _Maximum Capacity_ that Greg had a cat carrier in his garage. Additionally, Greg has a portrait of a cat in his garage in _Laser Light Cannon_ which was most likely painted by Vidalia and can be seen here. I also pointed out the reddit post that linked it because one of the comments mentioned that maned lionesses do exist in the wild, so Lion could be as genderless as any of the Crystal Gems as far as we know.


----------



## Kaleidoscopes

Spoiler: Buddy's Book Full Episode Leak



http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4oznx7_steven-universe-buddy-s-book_tv





Spoiler: Don't read if you haven't seen the episode yet



We see what is possibly Blue Diamond's palanquin drawn on one of the pages in the book, and there is a gem structure location down in South Africa shown to us in _It Could've Been Great_ that Pearl didn't mark on Buddy's map in this episode; suggesting that the Crystal Gems either don't know about this location at this point in time, or it is an area of such great importance and secrecy that Pearl decided to leave it out when marking the map.

Also, new hints towards Lion's origin this episode that seems to debunk the Greg's cat being Lion theory, and we get numerous callbacks to locations we haven't been to or heard from in awhile.


----------



## boujee

I always wonder where the fbi/government is concerning the crystal gems lol. Like wouldn't there be a big rise of population in beach city due to there being alien gems on earth? I am curious with the fallen human soldiers within one of Rose's sanctuary in the episode where Pearl thought Rose told her everything. Or that lil moment of Greg freaking out when Steven was going to fight Lapis and he was mumbling about information as if he was present.


----------



## epoch

i don't know if i should make a new thread or reuse an old thread. i think this is relevant to the topic anyway  lock if needed.

im curious, who's excited to see stevenbomb6? it's looking pretty intense judging from the trailer and im trying my best to avoid all spoilers but sadly ive seen a leak of the two mystery gems :c


----------



## RedRum2514

epoch said:


> i don't know if i should make a new thread or reuse an old thread. i think this is relevant to the topic anyway  lock if needed.
> 
> im curious, who's excited to see stevenbomb6? it's looking pretty intense judging from the trailer and im trying my best to avoid all spoilers but sadly ive seen a leak of the two mystery gems :c



wait what now? what is stevenbomb6??


----------



## Xerolin

MaddisonGamer6 said:


> wait what now? what is stevenbomb6??



theres a new 5 episodes releasing later this month (or all on the 5th online)
goin with story arc stuff

but I AM REALLY REALLLLLLYYY HYPED OMG


----------



## epoch

MaddisonGamer6 said:


> wait what now? what is stevenbomb6??



its called stevenbomb because it's like...a bomb lmao like the creators would bomb us with a new SU episode every day consecutively until all the new episodes have been aired

and this is the 6th steven bomb so far
- - - Post Merge - - -



Xerolin said:


> theres a new 5 episodes releasing later this month (or all on the 5th online)
> goin with story arc stuff
> 
> but I AM REALLY REALLLLLLYYY HYPED OMG



I AM TOO I RLY HOPE THESE ARENT FILLER EPISODES AND THT THEY REVEAL MORE ABOUT THE DIAMONDS AND THAT LAPIS AND PERIDOT FUSE RLY SOON UGH


----------



## boujee

patiently waits for jasper to return


----------



## epoch

boujee said:


> patiently waits for jasper to return



i actually want her to return too.. i hope steven can fix her somehow (like maybe uncorrupt her or smth :c)


----------



## boujee

epoch said:


> i actually want her to return too.. i hope steven can fix her somehow (like maybe uncorrupt her or smth :c)









he?ll probably do it once he gets past his ?am I my mom? life crisis


----------



## nostalgibra

No Jasper option? ;o;


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Finn

yeah I know what I said


----------



## epoch

nostalgibra said:


> No Jasper option? ;o;



eh depending on the OP's timezone, they probably posted this before the episode in which Jasper first appeared :////

- - - Post Merge - - -



Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Finn
> 
> yeah I know what I said



_no jake is the best gem_
idek if u are talking about adventure time smh


----------



## Mayor_Rhena001

My favorite is Peridot, seriously she is such a smol nerd and I love her. <3 

My 2nd favorite is Pearl (gotta love bird mama), and my 3rd fave is Amethyst.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Where's Peri! o.o We need Peridot in this!

I voted Garnet tho since no Peri.


----------



## boujee

Spoiler



Seen the spoilers and all I can say is my son. Like I can see sad emotional episodes of the gems but never Steven. Y'all ready for home world?


----------



## Sion

i am intrigued that lars has that many fans


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Voted for Rose Quartz, since she's the closest thing to Mystery Girl on the poll (who NEEDS to return soon) <3


----------



## IridescentDisplay

I'm offended by the lack of the green dorito


----------



## tumut

I stopped watching this show. It went to complete **** and I hate Lapis' emo ass and Peridot's new cringy personality, Peridot's character was actually interesting at first. Plus the new episodes are mostly filler.


----------



## ZetaFunction

Spoiler:  



Wow.  So out of the latest leaked episodes,
I'm just in shock.  When I first saw big thicc lego bricc(s), I knew I'd grow to love to hate her but damn, when she cries... AM is such a ***** and I dislike her more now tbh.  Then again, it's not much of a surprise since most blue gems are emo or *****y. So happy there's finally some irredeemable villains though.  Definitely made me have more hope for the show


----------



## mermaidshelf

I never really thought about who my favorite was because I like all of them. I HATED Greg when I first started watching but even he grew on me. It's hard to hate anyone. I picked Steven but he's only slightly above the rest because I love them all.


----------



## Vizionari

Spoiler: Wanted Special spoilers



Wow, that was intense. I'm really glad we're finally seeing what Homeworld is going to be like, but also wondering if we're going to spend most of the season with adventures on Homeworld. 

I'm really astonished with Zircon's theory/hypothesis that Rose might have been framed with the shattering of Pink Diamond, but at the same time it's been confirmed by Pearl, Garnet, and Eyeball that she did indeed shatter Pink...idk I definitely think that there's more to Pink's death than just Rose (possibly with White or Yellow Diamond) but we'll see.

I loved the off-color gems, especially Padparadscha. Hope they join the Crystal Gems (they better make it back to Earth). Also Lars' death really surprised me though, especially with how brutal he got hit from the explosion. Of course now he's alive and pink like Lion is...I wonder if he'll have the same powers? And apparently Steven has resurrection tears, maybe he'll use them to heal corrupted gems?

Honestly I just really liked the special and can't wait for the next episodes to come out.


----------



## Aragorn

I haven't ever seen this show but it looks amazing and I really want to get into it


----------



## CookieCrossing

It seems horrible to me.


----------



## nostalgibra

Spoiler: The Trial arc spoilers



I can't believe Lion was DEAD. I wonder how Sadie will react when she sees her boyfriend's makeover. :3


----------



## hamster

i don't like the show, my sister was into it for a little bit. my biggest peeve is the main character, i've tried to watch a few episodes and there are some moments which i found enjoyable but it's just not for me


----------



## boujee

It's like the more episodes that come out the more plot holes become visible


----------



## racatl

boujee said:


> It's like the more episodes that come out the more plot holes become visible



I haven't noticed any plot holes; maybe you're just more observant than me lol


----------



## Drokmar

I had to vote Steven because you didn't have Peridot.


----------

